# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Νέος Ναυτικός - Ερωτήσεις & Προβληματισμοί

## ViliWiz

Γεια σας, είμαι νέος στο Forum και στο επάγγελμα. Βασικά στην ιδέα του επαγγέλματος καθώς ουσιαστικά ξεκινάω αυτό τον Οκτώβριο τις σπουδές μου.  :Very Happy: 

  Έχω αρκετές απορίες εδώ και καιρό και χαίρομαι που βρήκα το forum αυτό!

  Λοιπόν, ξεκινάμε:

    1)Διαβάζουμε όλοι ότι οι υποψήφιοι περνούν κάποιο τεστ κολύμβησης. Τι τεστ είναι αυτό? Πού πραγματοποιείται? Τι πρέπει να ΅περάσουμεΆ ακριβώς? Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις αποτυχίας? Πότε περνάμε αυτό το τεστ? (Πριν καν ξεκινήσουν τα μαθήματα?)
  2)Πώς γίνεται η επιλογή του ΅συγκατοίκουΆ σου? Τυχαία? Υπάρχει κάποια ΅ώρα γνωριμίαςΆ για να επιλέξεις?
  3)(Για τις Οινούσσες) Πώς περνάτε τον χρόνο σας εκεί βρε παιδιά? (Πείτε με λεπτομέρειες  :Very Happy: )
  4)Για να ΅βγειΆ ο σπουδαστής από την σχολή (για ένα Σαββατοκύριακο πχ για να δει την κοπέλα του) πρέπει να πάρει κάποιου είδους άδεια φαντάζομαι! Σωστά?
  5)Μπορεί κάποιος τελειόφοιτος ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ σχολής ΑΕΝ να διαλέξει να καταταγεί στο Λιμενικό σώμα? Και αν ναι, ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις?

--
  Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω ότι έχω ΦΡΙΚΑΡΕΙ στην ιδέα του ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω τόσο απότομα τον τρόπο ζωής που είχα έως τώρα!

   Για να είμαι ειλικρινής ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ το σπίτι μου και γενικά την φάση που παίζει εδώ μέσα αλλά είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα έτσι όπως τα βλέπω εγώ!

   Κανείς για ΑΕΝ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΩΝ? 

   SOS ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΩ! SOSΤΕ ΜΕ!
   --


  παρακαλώ αν το post μου είναι σε λάθος section συγχωρήστε με! :Sad: 

  Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας ! :Wink:

----------


## manolis_creta

φυσικα και δεν χρειαζεται αδεια εξοδου, και δεν εισαι και υποχρεομενος να μενεις εκει , απλα ειναι κατι σαν τις φοιτιτικες εστιες , τωρα για το τεστ δεν γνωριζω αν γινεται παντα, παντως με την εγραφη υπογραφης μια υπευθηνη δηλωση οτι γνωριζεις κολιμπι

----------


## ViliWiz

> φυσικα και δεν χρειαζεται αδεια εξοδου, και δεν εισαι και υποχρεομενος να μενεις εκει , απλα ειναι κατι σαν τις φοιτιτικες εστιες , τωρα για το τεστ δεν γνωριζω αν γινεται παντα, παντως με την εγραφη υπογραφης μια υπευθηνη δηλωση οτι γνωριζεις κολιμπι


 Α! Καλό αυτό δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι στο στυλ φοιτητικών εστιών. Όσο για το κολύμπι μου είπε κάποιος ότι είναι 25 με 50 μέτρα σε 120'' (2 λεπτά δλδ) δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει.

 Φίλε ''κοστασ'' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου στο topic μου.

Οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία από τον οποιοδήποτε είναι αποδεκτή με μεγάλη χαρά βεβαίως βεβαίως λέγω   :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Είμαι την ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας. Σε βλέπω πολύ αγχωμένο. Χαράρωσε. 
Στην δική μου την σχολή υπάρχουν θάλαμοι των 8-9 ατόμων. Για να βρεις έναν θάλαμο η διαδικασια είναι πολύ απλη: χτυπάς την πόρτα, λες ενα γεια χαρα και εφόσον υπάρχει κρεβάτι και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι υπόλοιποι μένεις εκει. Στο θέμα της κολύμβησης, ναι, πάνε όλοι μαζί σε ένα κολυμβυτήριο, βάζουν τα μαγιουδάκια, παίρνουν τα κουβαδάκια τους και κάνουν και καμια βουτιά, τίποτα παραπάνω, δεν υπάρχει χρονόμετρο απλά μόλις βγεις δηλώνεις το όνομα σου σε εναν λιμενικό που περιμένει. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα καπώς. για όποια άλλη αποροία μπορώ να βοηθήσω, μην διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις. :Very Happy:

----------


## Invaderas

Καλησπερα, να ριξω και γω μια ερωτηση?
Ποτε πιστευετε οτι ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη για να παω στρατο αμα παω ΑΕΝ? Πριν ή μετα?? Αν παω μετα, μετα το στρατο τι γινεται? δεν ειναι καλυτερα να εργαστω καπου οταν θα εχω φρεσκοτελειωσει τη σχολη??? Απαντηστε παρακαλω..  :Very Happy:

----------


## MELE

ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum αλλα με καποια προυπηρεσια στην θαλασσα.θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει στο ποσο μελλον εχουν οι ελληνες στα ελληνικα πλοια.ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Morgan

poly mellon ; gia osous synexisoun na taksidevoun...

to provlhma einai pws "den yparxoun naytikoi"  na taksidevoun ta ploia mas... h estw , kaloi naytikoi..

----------


## Michael

Εξάλλου το μέλλον ένος Έλληνα ναυτικού μπορεί να μην είναι μόνο σε ελληνικά πλοία, αλλά και ξένα ίδιως σε κοινοτικά όπου και αναγνωρίζεται πλέον η υπηρεσία ως προαγώγιμη.

----------


## MELE

Και ιατι σαν ελληνας να μην εισαι στα ελληνικα?και να βλεπεις τους ξενους να εχουν το ελληνικο διπλωμα.χωρις να εχουν περασει καμια σχολη παρα μονο να το παιρνουν με καποιο χρηματικο ποσον.

----------


## Michael

> Και ιατι σαν ελληνας να μην εισαι στα ελληνικα?


Διότι το ναυτικόν επάγγελμα, εκτός από ωράιο και επικερδές, είναι και διεθνές... Ενδεχόμενα δε να είναι επιπλέον επικερδές σε ξένα πλοία και΄ίσως πιο ωραίο λόγω διαβίωσης ή συστημάτων της εταιρίας. Εξάλλου με τις οργανικές συνθέσεις που έχουν νομοθετηθεί δεν έχει και μεγάλη διαφορά το σε τι εθνικότητας πλοίο είσαι. Το πολύ-πολύ να γλιτώνεις να γράφεις και τα ημερολογία και στα ελληνικά έκτός από τα αγγλικά που ούτως ή αλλέως τα γράφεις....

----------


## Michael

Επίσης ρώτα τους ξένους στα ελληνικά βαπόρια γιατί σαν ξένοι δεν είναι στα ξένα (δηλ στα δικά τους) βαπόρια.

----------


## MELE

exeis akoysei esy oti yparxoyn polla filipinezika ploia?akoma ta xrhmata poy pairnoyn sta ellhnika ploia mporei gia tos ellines na einai liga alla gia aytoys einai para polla.

----------


## Michael

> akoma ta xrhmata poy pairnoyn sta ellhnika ploia mporei gia tos ellines na einai liga alla gia aytoys einai para polla.


Ακριβώς αυτό!

----------


## Morgan

OI ELLHNES NAYTIKOI EINAI POLY KALUTERA AMOIVOMENOI APO TOUS KSENOUS NAYTIKOUS POU EXW ERTHEI EGW SE EPAFH :

OLLANDOUS
ITALOUS
DANOUN
NORVHGOUS
FILIPINEZOUS
INDOUS
GERMANOUS

----------


## MELE

Nai alla mallon den xereis to poso akribi einai h zwi se aytes tis xwres.den mporeis na sygkrineis thn ellada me tis filipines.

----------


## Morgan

mhn viazesai,

etyxe na zhsw h na zw se kapies apo aytes tis xwres , kai pistepse me pws h italia den diaferei poly apo thn ellada opws kai h ollandia sta astika kentra.

antistoixa h germania kai oi norvhgia einai xwres me poly ypshlo viotiko epipedo kai akrivh zwh. omoiws isxyei gia dania...pou exw poly stenes sxeseis kai exw taksidepsei ws touristas h episkepths apeires fores.

kai ksanalew : oi ellhnes naytikoi (aksiwmatikoi se tankers; dystyxws den gnwrizw alles kathgories) einai oi pio kala amoivomenoi...

----------


## MELE

na soy pw oti kai oi axiwmatikoi twn allwn eyrwpaikwn xwrwn plirwnontai panw katw oso kai oi ellines.egw milaw gia xwres ths anatolis.se enan ellina ta lefta poy pairnoyn fainontai liga.gia aytoys omws einai polla.gia na katalabeis o kathenas apo aytoys exoyn kai ypiretries.poios ellinas naytikos exei????an xereis kapoion esy paw paso,egw den xerw kanenan.

----------


## Morgan

Den tha diafwnhsw gia ayta ta themata , den exei nohma.
Ta misthologia pou isxuoun kata meso oro ayth thn stigmh se peiraia/athina , se etaireies me tankers ta anazhthsa o idios apo filous kai synadelfous kai ta postarhsa gia na ta doun olio oi endiaferomenoi.

Endeiktika anaferw me pasa epifylaksh (molis mou to meteferan oi synadelfoi ploiarxoi sto dipla apo mena grafeio) misthous italwn ploiarxwn:
A' about 7-7,5 xiliarika neta
B' about 6,0 xiliarika neta
C' about 4,5 xiliarika neta

Ollandoi ploiarxoi 
A' about 5,0 xiliarika neta (omws exoun 3mhnes mesa – 3 eksw kai plhrwnontai kanonika ta 3 xiliarika eite mesa eite eksw apo to vapori)
B' about 3,8 xiliarika (idio systhma mesa-eksw)
C' about 1,6 xiliarika (idio systhma mesa-eksw)

Mou zhthses parapanw na mhn sygkrinw tis filipines me thn ellada – esy giati to kaneis? Den paei, opote mas symferei sygkrinoume kai opote den mas symferei, den sygkrinoume.
Kai se telikh analysh…emena oi ellhnes naytikoi me apasxoloun & den tha klapsourizw pws oi filipinezoi (Sygkritika) pernoun kalytera lefta... 
Kai ta lefta pou pairnoun oi aksiwmatikoi mas einai kala – den lew pws den PREPEI NA PAROUN PERISSOTERA- kai malista poly kalytera apo eyrwpaious synadelfous . Dystyxws apo mona tous den apoteloun kinhtro h panakeia gia tis arrwsteies tou systhmatos.

----------


## MELE

den xerw to epaggelma soy alla epeidi eimai naytikos prepei na soy pw oti o naytikos osa lefta kai na parei gia thn eythini poy exei kai to oti einai makrya apo thn oikogeneia toy kai gia alla polla einai liga.mporei na einai kala alla den mporei kanenas na katalabei ti pernaei mesa sto ploio.kai den einai tyxaio oti o ellinas naytikos einai apo toys kalyteroys panw stin doyleia toy.

----------


## Morgan

DEN KSERW TI SXESH EXEI AYTO POU LES ME TO THEMA THS KOUVENTAS ALLA KAI AYTA POU EIPES NWRITERA...

OPWS KAI NA EXEI SYMFWNW.

----------


## MELE

ta lew giati apo thn arxei ethesa san thema to an exoyn mellon oi ellines naytikoi sta ellinika ploia.den mporw na katalabw pws ftasame edw.apla ta eipa gia osoys den exoyn taxidepsei exw kai den exoyn aistanthei pws einai na blepeis thn elliniki simaia na kymatizei kai na se pianoyn ta klamata.

----------


## Morgan

Osa paidia taksidepsoun , exoun mellon kai malista lambro. Oxi eykolo alla yparxei kai einai mprosta tous na to palepsoun. Osoi kanoun gia ayth thn dyskolh douleia tha sarwnoun se liga xronia.

----------


## MELE

makari ayta poy les na einai alithina.alla oti einai dyskola einai.o ellinas axiwmatikos kanei pio polla apo oti tha ekane ama ypirxan dyo ellines 2nd officer.giati gia ola o master fwnazei ton ellina.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Osoi kanoun gia ayth thn dyskolh douleia tha sarwnoun se liga xronia.


Μ'αρέσει αυτό.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MELE

arkei na doyme poios tha antexei kai den tha exei psyxologika problimata..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γιατί το λες αυτό;

----------


## MELE

to lew giati poia h wres ths doyleias einai polles.etsi o ellinas afoy exei analabei parapano kathikonta den prolambainei na bgei sto limani.ama kathesai 8 mines kai bgaineis mia fora meta katalhgeis me zoyrlomandya...

----------


## nautikos

> to lew giati poia h wres ths doyleias einai polles.etsi o ellinas afoy exei analabei parapano kathikonta den prolambainei na bgei sto limani.ama kathesai 8 mines kai bgaineis mia fora meta katalhgeis me zoyrlomandya...


Δυστυχως ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις ειναι, τα καθηκοντα και οι υποχρεωσεις εχουν αυξηθει. Βεβαια η βελτιστοποιηση των μεταφορων κτλ εχει ελαχιστοποιησει σε μεγαλο βαθμο το χρονο παραμονης στα λιμανια. Αυτο βεβαια ειναι προς το συμφερον του πλοιοκτητη, της μεταφορικης εταιρειας και του λιμανιου, αλλα ειναι τελειως κατα των ναυτικων.

Οταν ενας ναυτικος κανει ενα λογκαδο ταξιδι πχ ενος μηνα, βλεπωντας καθημερινως τις ιδιες (αντρικες) φατσες ολη μερα και σε καθε πτυχη της ζωης του στο καραβι (απο το πρωινο, τη δουλεια, τα γευματα και το dvd το βραδυ στο σαλονι) δεν μπορει να μην του ''γυρισει η βιδα''. Και οποιος πει το αντιθετο ειναι εκτος τοπου και χρονου, αφου η αναγκαστικη συμβιωση με αλλα 20-30 ατομα για μακρυ χρονικο διαστημα, δρα παρα πολυ αρνητικα στην ψυχολογια ενος φυσιολογικου ατομου. Εδω ζευγαρια που βλεπουν (ισως και σε μικροτερο βαθμο) την καθημερινοτητα του αλλου και μαλλωνουν-χωριζουν...

Για το λογο αυτο ειναι καλο κατα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα ο ναυτικος να βγαινει στη στερια, να ανακατευται με αλλο κοσμο, να γνωριζει αλλα μερη κτλ. Αυτο ειναι στην κυριολεξια επαναφορτιση μπαταριων για το ναυτικο. Η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια λεει οτι οταν ειχαμε καιρο να βγουμε, σχεδον ολοι γινοταν δυστροποι, οι τσακωμοι κτλ ηταν πιο συχνοι και ορεξη πολυ δεν υπηρχε (ουτε και για δουλεια), ενω οταν βγαιναμε σε κανενα λιμανι για 2 μερες εστω, ολο το πληρωμα ηταν μεσα στη τρελη χαρα και επεστρεφε χαρουμενο με ορεξη για δουλεια και νεα ταξιδια, για νεες περιπετειες.

----------


## MELE

prepei na soy pw oti exw zisei gia 7 mhnes mesa se ena ploio xwris na katebw se kanena limani.kai xerw pws einai na ginontai ola ayta poy eipes...ara meta apo ena tetoio mparko an pas se psyxiatro tha se brei logiko???????

----------


## Morgan

εμενα με βρηκε λογικοτατο.... αν εξαιρεσεις πως πηρα 14 κιλα σε 6,5 μηνες και πως στο VLCC  , κατεβηκα 2 φορες για γιατρο... για λιμανια δεν το συζηταμε...τουλαχιστον εμειναν τα μισθα

οπως και να χει ας μεινουμε στο θεμα μας...

----------


## MELE

piges se psyxiatro meta?

----------


## Morgan

esy pws me koveis ???

menoume sto thema mas - kai diagrafoume loipes astoxes parathrhseis

----------


## emerald

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: τι πιθανότητες έχει κάποιος απόφοιτος τουριστικής σχολής να απασχοληθεί με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα;; Για την ακρίβεια, μιας και από όσο γνωρίζω ο τουρισμός συνδέεται άμεσα με τη ναυτιλία εδώ στην Ελλάδα, θα ήθελα πολύ να προσφέρω σε αυτόν τον τομέα, αλλά και η δική σας γνώμη θα μου ήταν χρήσιμη ως και πολύτιμη. Γνωρίζετε μήπως κάποιες εταιρείες που θα ήθελαν να προσλάβουν αποφοίτους αυτής της σχολής; Έχω ψάξει κατα καιρούς στο ίντερνετ αλλά νιώθω σαν έψαχνα ψύλλους στ' άχυρα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: τι πιθανότητες έχει κάποιος απόφοιτος τουριστικής σχολής να απασχοληθεί με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα;; Για την ακρίβεια, μιας και από όσο γνωρίζω ο τουρισμός συνδέεται άμεσα με τη ναυτιλία εδώ στην Ελλάδα, θα ήθελα πολύ να προσφέρω σε αυτόν τον τομέα, αλλά και η δική σας γνώμη θα μου ήταν χρήσιμη ως και πολύτιμη. Γνωρίζετε μήπως κάποιες εταιρείες που θα ήθελαν να προσλάβουν αποφοίτους αυτής της σχολής; Έχω ψάξει κατα καιρούς στο ίντερνετ αλλά νιώθω σαν έψαχνα ψύλλους στ' άχυρα!


Το να βρεις δουλειά σε πλοίο, αν αυτό είναι που εννοείς, προυποθέτει να έχεις βγάλει ναυτικό φυλλάδιο κλπ. Από την σχολή που ΄χεις τελειώσει μόνο σε εταιρείες κρουαζερολπλοίων ίσως να μπορέσεις να απασχοληθείς. Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως συνήθως προτιμούν φτηνά ξένα πληρώματα. Φυσικά μιλάμε για θέσεις π.χ. πωλήτη στα επι του πλοίου καταστήματα κλπ και όχι για καθαρά "ναυτικές" θέσεις. Αν τυχόν η σχολή που ΄χεις τελειώσει είναι αυτές των μαγείρων, ίσως να μπορέις να απασχοληθείς ως μάγειρας ή βοηθός μαγείρου. Γιατί ακριβώς σχολή μιλάμε;
Κατά τα άλλα μπορείς πάντα να απασχοληθείς σε ναυτικά/τουριστικά πρακτορεία κλπ.

----------


## emerald

Michael σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες! Εχω τελειώσει διοίκηση τουριστικών επιχειρήσεων και τώρα τελειώνω το μεταπτυχιακό μου πάνω στο τουριστικό marketing. Ναι, πάνω στα πλοία θα μ'ενδιέφερε να δουλέψω και ιδιαίτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια, οπότε εικάζω οτι θα μπορούσα να εργαστώ στην ξενοδοχειακή επιστασία (σε περίπτωση όμως που δεν τα καταφέρω να προσληφθώ σε πλοίο, δεν αποκλείω και την απασχόληση σε ναυτιλιακά πρακτορεία κ.α.).

----------


## k_chris

gnwrisa enan italo naytiko peripou sthn ilikia mou pou yphretouse ws 2nd h kai 3rd mate se xhmika kai gkazadika agglwn kai italwn kai mou pai merika endiaferonta.
sta bretanika ploia h sun8esh den htan ayth pou hxera milwntas me an8rwpous sta limania alla eixe 2 masters enas gia naysiploia kai enas gia 8emata fortioy 2 C/Os enas gia cargo operation kai enas gia efarmogh ISM (gia sunthrhseis ellhnikou typou den mporouse na to dianoh8ei) kai 2 an8/xous se sxhma 2nd kai 3rd mate.
  egw de to pistepsa alla symfwnhsa gia na mh tou xalasw to kefi.
bebaia to anwtato pou mporouse na yphrethsei htan 3 mhnes an 8umamai kala kai o mis8os tou htane 3200 - 3500 euro ka8ara.
aytos o an8rwpos shmera ergazetai 6 mhnes sumbaseis ws epiblepwn sthn augousta twra (xeretai ti ginetai sta italika limania) kai exei panta sumfwna me ta legomena tou peripou 4 mhnes pou afhse th 8alassia kariera giati de ton ikanopoiousan ta xrhmata.

xerei kaneis ti ginetai exw?  alla blepw egw sta limania.

----------


## Michael

> Ναι, πάνω στα πλοία θα μ'ενδιέφερε να δουλέψω και ιδιαίτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια, οπότε εικάζω οτι θα μπορούσα να εργαστώ στην ξενοδοχειακή επιστασία (σε περίπτωση όμως που δεν τα καταφέρω να προσληφθώ σε πλοίο, δεν αποκλείω και την απασχόληση σε ναυτιλιακά πρακτορεία κ.α.).


Υπάρχουν και σχολές θαλαμηπόλων. Δεν γνωρίζω αν η ξενοδοχειακή επιστασία είναι κάτι διαφορετικό, διότι δεν έχω και πολύ σχέση με τα κρουαζερόπλοια. Δύσκολα όμως νομίζω να μπεις και να ανέβεις τις βαθμίδες. Συνήθως πέρνει χρόνια και πρέπει να έχει γνωρίμιες για να ανέβεις. Τουλάχιστον αυτά έχω ακούσει. Πάντως στις μεγάλες θέσεις νομίζω πως τα χρήματα είναι σχετικά καλά, αφού έχεις στην ουσία την ευθύνη για τόσα άτομα, να τα ταίσεις, να τα διασκεδάσεις΄κτλ.

----------


## emerald

> Υπάρχουν και σχολές θαλαμηπόλων. Δεν γνωρίζω αν η ξενοδοχειακή επιστασία είναι κάτι διαφορετικό, διότι δεν έχω και πολύ σχέση με τα κρουαζερόπλοια. Δύσκολα όμως νομίζω να μπεις και να ανέβεις τις βαθμίδες. Συνήθως πέρνει χρόνια και πρέπει να έχει γνωρίμιες για να ανέβεις. Τουλάχιστον αυτά έχω ακούσει. Πάντως στις μεγάλες θέσεις νομίζω πως τα χρήματα είναι σχετικά καλά, αφού έχεις στην ουσία την ευθύνη για τόσα άτομα, να τα ταίσεις, να τα διασκεδάσεις΄κτλ.


Όντως έχεις δίκιο, φαντάζομαι οτι όπως και στη στεριά το promotion σε ανώτερη θέση προϋποθέτει πολύχρονη προϋηρεσία και τις ανάλογες γνωριμίες, έτσι και στα πλοία θα παίζει αυτή η περίπτωση.

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

KALOS IRTHES FILE STHN PAREA TVN NAUTIKWN..
H FOITHSH MESA STH SXOLH K H PARAMONH EINAI YPOXREWTIKH TIS MERES MATHIMATWN KAI EKTOS TETATHS META TO MATHIMA MEXRI PEMPTH PRWI..

H KOLUMBISH GINETAI KATA THN DIARKEIA FOITHSHS PRWTOU EKSAMHNOU SE PISINA.. PREPEI NA DIANYSEIS 20 M SE 5 LEPTA.. ELEEINO!!
DEN KOVESAI THN PRWTH FORA MPOREIS NA KSANADWSEIS AN APOTYXEIS TON IANOUARIO.. 
H DIAMONH STOUS KOITWNES EINAI KATA SEIRA YPODWXHS.. KATA THN DIARKEIA MPOREIS NA ZHTHSEIS ADEIA NA ALLAKSEIS THALAMO APO TON THALAMARXH POU EINAI SUNHTHWS 4 ETHS.. 
AKOMA AN DEN SOU ARESEI MPOREIS NA MEINEIS EKSW SE SPITI ALLA THA SOU APAGOREUETAI H EISODOS STH SXOLH PERAN TWN MATHIMATWN.. 
H WRA STH SXOLH PERNAEI KATHOS TO APOGEUMA 7-9 EXEI MELETH OPOTE THA SOU DINETE H EUKERIA NA DIAFASEIS NA ASXOLHTHEIS K NA AKOUSEIS DIAFORA PRAGMATA POU THA SE BOHTHISOUN ARGOTERA STO PLOIO..

OTI DIPOTE THES MPOREIS NA MOU APEUTHINTHEIS PROSWPIKA..
BYE..

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

> prepei na soy pw oti exw zisei gia 7 mhnes mesa se ena ploio xwris na katebw se kanena limani.kai xerw pws einai na ginontai ola ayta poy eipes...ara meta apo ena tetoio mparko an pas se psyxiatro tha se brei logiko???????


MELE ESU THES SIGOURA PSUXIATRO RE FILE..... META THN PREVEZA EIDIKA!!! FILIA FILE... PAME GIA PTYXEIO...

----------


## Michael

> Όντως έχεις δίκιο, φαντάζομαι οτι όπως και στη στεριά το promotion σε ανώτερη θέση προϋποθέτει πολύχρονη προϋηρεσία και τις ανάλογες γνωριμίες, έτσι και στα πλοία θα παίζει αυτή η περίπτωση.


Ναι και αυτό παίζει, αλλά φαντάζωμαι πως για να πάρεις βαθμό σαν θαλαμηπόλος θα πρέπει από τον νόμο να έχεις συμπληρώσει και κάποια σχετική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία σε κάθε προηγούμενο βαθμό. Κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει τουλάχιστον για άλλες ειδικότητες στο πλοίο. Εκτός βέβαια και αν μιλάμε για θέσεις εκτός των προβλεπομένων εκ του νόμου.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα παρακάτω

----------


## emerald

> Ναι και αυτό παίζει, αλλά φαντάζωμαι πως για να πάρεις βαθμό σαν θαλαμηπόλος θα πρέπει από τον νόμο να έχεις συμπληρώσει και κάποια σχετική θαλάσσια υπηρεσία σε κάθε προηγούμενο βαθμό. Κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει τουλάχιστον για άλλες ειδικότητες στο πλοίο. Εκτός βέβαια και αν μιλάμε για θέσεις εκτός των προβλεπομένων εκ του νόμου.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα παρακάτω


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μichael, τα αρχεία που έστειλες με κατατόπισαν πλήρως! Ναι, από όσο γνωρίζω για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα καμαρώτου πρέπει να έχεις κάποια θαλάσσια υπηρεσία στο πόστο του επίκουρου. Όπως και κάτι παρόμοιο ισχύει για τον υπομαίτρ (assistant chief steward) και για τον προϊστάμενο αρχιθαλαμηπόλο (chief steward). Βασικά αυτό που γράφω, ισχύει στην ακτοπλοϊα (από όσο έχω ενημερωθεί από πληρώματα του ξενοδοχειακού στην ακτοπλοϊα) αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι κάπως έτσι θα είναι και στην κρουαζιέρα. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν επίσης λαμβάνεται υπόψην ως περαιτέρω προσόν και κάποιο πτυχίο ΤΕΙ (όπως π.χ. αυτό του τουρισμού).

----------


## MELE

FILE BOYZO PRAGMATIKA META APO 4 XRONIA STIN PREBEZA KAI POLLA ALLA POY EXOYME KANEI,PREPEI NA PAME OLOI PAREA STON GIATRO.OSO GIA THN ZWI MESA STHN SXOLI THA SYMFWNISW MAZI SOY.ALLA DEN GINONTAI SE OLES TIS A.E.N.KAI AN THYMASAI KALA STIN PREBEZA PROSPATHISAME NA TA AKYRWSOYME OLA AYTA.KAI PISTEYOYME NA AKYRWTHOYN STO MELLON.

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

ENNOYME THN DIABIWSH KAI THN PEI8ARXEIA - TO PROGRAMMA MESA STH SXOLH..
PREPEI NA UPARXEI SE ENA SHMEIO ALLA PREPEI NA GINETAI SWSTA KAI APO OLOUS KA8OS KAI NA YPARXEI SWSTH DIOIKHSH APO MERIAS TOY DIOIKHTH..
SE POIA SXOLH EISAI?

----------


## k_chris

mhxaniwna teleiwsa to 06 alla eimastan polu eley8era se fash aspropurgou peripou  ligo stis arxes ka8e examhnou kati xaza gia tis wres pou gyrnousame alla meta ki ayta xexniotane tespa ka8e sxolh kai ta dika ths analoga me ton dioikhth

----------


## MELE

KAI OMWS FILE K CHRIS STIN PREBEZA YPARXOYN KAPOIA PRAGMATA KAI EIDIKA STOYS PRWTOETHS ISXYOYN.PRAGMATA TA OPOIA SXEDON KAMIA ALLI DEN TA THREI AKOMA.EINAI PRAGMATA PANW STIN PEITHARXIA TWN SPOYDASTWN.GIA KAPOIOYS EINAI SWSTI KAI GIA KAPOIOYS ALLOYS OXI.

----------


## Morgan

mele den dineis katiparapanw? esti opws to xeis grapsei den vgainei nohma.

----------


## MELE

thelw na pw oti stin sxoli tis prebezas kapoia pragmata panw stin peitharxia isxyoyn akoma.opws ypoxrewtikes meletes kataklisi to brady kai eyprepei emfanisi kata thn diarkeia toy mathimatos.ola ayta gia kapoioys apo emas einai swsta kai gia kapoioys alloys oxi.

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Καλησπέρα,
είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και θα ήθελα να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Αν κάποιος μπει σε εσώκλειστη ακαδημία τότε μπορεί να μείνει σε δωμάτιο μόνος αν το ζητήσει; (χωρίς  να υπάρχουν άλλοι συμφοιτητές δηλαδή)

----------


## MELE

an einai na meineis mesa stin sxoli ayto den ginetai.alla exeis to dikaiwma na meineis se diko soy spiti ektos tis sxolis.

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> an einai na meineis mesa stin sxoli ayto den ginetai.alla exeis to dikaiwma na meineis se diko soy spiti ektos tis sxolis.


Μμμμ και άμα μείνεις μέσα συνήθως με πόσους άλλους συγκατοικείς; Επίσης το νερό και το ρεύμα που καταναλώνεις σου τα χρεώνουν;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Morgan

OXI DEN SOU TA XREWNOUN.TA EKSODA SITHSHS KAI PARAMONHS APO OSO THYMAMAI EINAI OLA THS SXOLHS.
EGW EMENA STHN KEFALONIA ME 12 ATOMA ALLA STHN MHXANIWNA POU EIXA FILOUS HTAN 6 ATOMA STON THALAMO.
AN EXEIS ERMARIO THS PROKOPHS KAI NTOULAPES NA XWRANE PANW APO MISH VALITSA EISAI OK.

OTAN EIMOUN EGW ESWKLEISTOS , 4 MERES THN VDOMADA EMENA EKTOS SE DWMATIO POU ENOIKIAZA ME ALLON ENAN SYNADELFO.

----------


## Γιωργακης

παιδια θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι. οταν βγεις απο τη σχολη θα βρεις σιγουρα και ευκολα δουλεια στα πλοια ως πλοιαρχος και αν ναι υπαρχη περιπτωση να σε διωξουν και να μηνεις ανεργος για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.δηλαδη κατα ποσο εχεις σταθερη και σιγουρη δουλεια? παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μου απαντησεται γιατι θα με βοηθεισεται παρα πολυ.

----------


## sailormoon

> παιδια θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι. οταν βγεις απο τη σχολη θα βρεις σιγουρα και ευκολα δουλεια στα πλοια ως πλοιαρχος και αν ναι υπαρχη περιπτωση να σε διωξουν και να μηνεις ανεργος για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.δηλαδη κατα ποσο εχεις σταθερη και σιγουρη δουλεια? παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μου απαντησεται γιατι θα με βοηθεισεται παρα πολυ.


Σιγουρα θα σε διαφωτισουν οι αλλοι περισσοτερο απλα να σου πω:
1)Με το που βγεις απο την σχολη δεν εισαι πλοιαρχος αλλα ανθ/ρχος..Μπορει βεβαια να πιασεις πλοιαρχος με αυτο το διπλα σε οριμενη χωριτικοτητα...
2)Για μενα ειναι ΟΛΑ θεμα γνωριμιων...Αν εχεις ακρες δεν θα μεινεις ποτε απο δουλεια...Αν δεν εχεις ομως...........ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα...και πανω απο ολα να εχεις γνωσεις.....

----------


## Γιωργακης

παιδια θελω να ρωτησω τι γνωμη εχετε σχετικα με την οικονομικη κριση που υπαρχει αυτη την περιοδο και πως επιρεαζει το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου ως προς τη σιγουρια εργασιας και τις χρηματικες απολαβες του. παρακαλω η γνωνη σας θα με βοηθειση παρα πολυ στους προβληματισμους μου.

----------


## mastropanagos

> παιδια θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι. οταν βγεις απο τη σχολη θα βρεις σιγουρα και ευκολα δουλεια στα πλοια ως πλοιαρχος και αν ναι υπαρχη περιπτωση να σε διωξουν και να μηνεις ανεργος για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.δηλαδη κατα ποσο εχεις σταθερη και σιγουρη δουλεια? παρακαλω θα ηθελα να μου απαντησεται γιατι θα με βοηθεισεται παρα πολυ.


Αμα εισαι καλος και σωστος στη δουλεια σου θα εχεις και σταθερη και σιγουρη δουλεια,αλλα μετα απο 5-6 χρονια που θα εχεις βγει εσυ στο επαγγελμα κανενας δεν ξερει τι μπορει να γινετε..!!



> παιδια θελω να ρωτησω τι γνωμη εχετε σχετικα με την οικονομικη κριση που υπαρχει αυτη την περιοδο και πως επιρεαζει το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου ως προς τη σιγουρια εργασιας και τις χρηματικες απολαβες του. παρακαλω η γνωνη σας θα με βοηθειση παρα πολυ στους προβληματισμους μου.


Ακομα το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου απ'οσο γνωριζω δεν τον εχει επηρεασει η κριση,και η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι νομιζω οτι δεν θα το επηρεασει και τοσο,αλλα οπως ειπα και παραπανω μετα απο 5-6 χρονια ποτε δεν ξερεις..
Γιατι οπως εχεις πει ακομα εισαι Γ λυκειου..!!
Και κατι αλλο,οσοι μπαινετε σαν πρωτομπαρκοι στο φορουμ και μελλοντικοι πρωτομπαρκοι και στα καραβια,το κολλημα σας ειναι τα λεφτα,μα σε ολους..Ξεκολληστε λιγο,το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου δεν ειναι μονο χρημα..!!

----------


## Morgan

Ayto vlepoun mono ta paidia san kinhtro kai dystyxws den mporw na ta kathgorhsw eykola... 
kai ayto giati diavazontas tis kampanies gia thn proselkysh newn to prwto pou anaferetai einai ta fragka..

----------


## Michael

Λοιπόν όσο αφορά τα λεφτά για αρχή θα πρέπει να υπολογίζετε το μηνιάτικο που ακούτε ότι θα παίρνετε αφού το πολλαπλασιασετε επί 8 και το διαιρέσετε με το 14.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Λοιπόν όσο αφορά τα λεφτά για αρχή θα πρέπει να υπολογίζετε το μηνιάτικο που ακούτε ότι θα παίρνετε αφού το πολλαπλασιασετε επί 8 και το διαιρέσετε με το 14.


Λεφτά,λεφτά,λεφτά,λεφτά,λεφτά,λεφτά,λεφτά,λεφτά,λε  φτά.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που ασχολείται με το χώρο και δε τον νοιάζουν;
Αν υπάρχει να μη ξαναμιλήσουμε τότε για λεφτά.

----------


## Morgan

nai yparxoun polloi

kai den eipe kaneis na mhn se noiazoun ta lefta alla oxi MONO kai prwtistos ta lefta

kai ksanalew : nai yparxoun polloi

----------


## mastrokostas

Νικήτα ,όλους ενδιαφέρουν τα λεφτά ,κανένας δεν δουλεύει για την δόξα  .Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά  είναι δυνατόν η πρώτη ερώτηση να είναι πόσο θα  πάρουμε .Και επειδή η ναυτιλία είναι καριέρα ,πρώτα να μάθουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερα και να εφοδιαστούμε με γνώση, και τα λεφτά θα έρθουν μέσα απο αυτήν .

----------


## mastropanagos

> Νικήτα ,όλους ενδιαφέρουν τα λεφτά ,κανένας δεν δουλεύει για την δόξα  .Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά  είναι δυνατόν η πρώτη ερώτηση να είναι πόσο θα  πάρουμε .Και επειδή η ναυτιλία είναι καριέρα ,πρώτα να μάθουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερα και να εφοδιαστούμε με γνώση, και τα λεφτά θα έρθουν μέσα απο αυτήν .


Εγω με οσους πρωτοετης που εχω μιλησει το μονο που τους νοιαζει ειναι ποσα θα παρουν,και οτι μπηκαν στη σχολη επειδη δεν βρηκαν κατι αλλο και εχουν ακουσει οτι ειναι πολυ καλοπληρωμενο επαγγελμα..!!
Μετα σου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχουν αξιωματικοι..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Νικήτα ,όλους ενδιαφέρουν τα λεφτά ,κανένας δεν δουλεύει για την δόξα  .Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά  είναι δυνατόν η πρώτη ερώτηση να είναι πόσο θα  πάρουμε .Και επειδή η ναυτιλία είναι καριέρα ,πρώτα να μάθουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερα και να εφοδιαστούμε με γνώση, και τα λεφτά θα έρθουν μέσα απο αυτήν .


Έτσι ναι,μάλιστα.Συμφωνώ 100&#37;.
Aλλά αν μου επιτρέπεις μαστροκώστα,
μέχρι εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο,,φανταστείτε να μην ήταν κίνητρο τα λεφτά τι θα γινόταν στην αγορά εργασίας..
(*Δε μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου όσον αναφορά τα μισθολόγια.
Αν δεν αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις μη το κάνεις.Άποψή μου.)

----------


## morpheusthegod

Το μεγαλο ερωτημα!!!εχουμε μελλον στη θαλασσα?αξιζει καποιος να γινει ναυτικος?δε μιλαω μονο για μικρο διαστημα αλλα για βαθος χρονου!!!αξιζει καποιος να ασχοληθει με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα και να ξεχασει ολα τα αλλα επαγγελματα?μπορει καποιος που θα τελειωσει σχολη του εξωτερικου να μπει σε ελληνικα καραβια?

----------


## captainmitsi

ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ........................
ΠΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΔΡΟΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ:roll:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Το μεγαλο ερωτημα!!!εχουμε μελλον στη θαλασσα?αξιζει καποιος να γινει ναυτικος?δε μιλαω μονο για μικρο διαστημα αλλα για βαθος χρονου!!!αξιζει καποιος να ασχοληθει με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα και να ξεχασει ολα τα αλλα επαγγελματα?


Tο ελπίζουμε.. :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

> Tο ελπίζουμε..


vlepontas edw pou ta leme kai ta loipa epagkelmata ths sterias, yparxei erwthsh an aksizei h oxi na ependysei kapoios se mia kariera sthn thalassa h' konta se ayth?

----------


## BillyS

> vlepontas edw pou ta leme kai ta loipa epagkelmata ths sterias, yparxei erwthsh an aksizei h oxi na ependysei kapoios se mia kariera sthn thalassa h' konta se ayth?


apo emena afti i erwtisi exei gini dilima. exw teliosi mixanikos oximaton se tee k skeftome na bw fetos stin aen. to provlima den ine an stadar tha exei kapios naftikos melon i oxi giati s oles tis doulies an dn palepsis mexri terma dn tha exeis melon ara eksartate apo esena. emena to provlima m ine oti dn kserw ti tha sinadisw mesa sto karavi k poso tha m teriazi to epagelma.. apo tin mia vlepw ta post ton mixanikwn k diafores fotografies apo mixanostasia k goustaro stin idea.. k ime etimos na taksidepso olo ton kosmo oso k an skeftome afto to diastima oti exw mia sxesh... apo tn alli fovame min kanw kana lathos stn zwi m... oso giafto p aneferes prin p emeis oi protobarkoi leme gia tous mistous exeis apolito dikio oti ta lefta travane ta atoma logo tis megalis anergias stin elada k tin genia ton 700 evro.. k ime sigouros oti otan k ec epelekses afto to epagelma prin kaneis barko an s legane pernis 700 evro to mina san anthipopliarxos p.x tha eleges giati na klisto sto karavi as katso stin steria...vevea stin dikia m periptosi dn ine i proti m erotisi posa perno... to vlepw san diakopes giati opos s ipa ime etimos na taksidepso giati exw periergia ti pezi se allous politismous...k gia na ise k ec tosa xronia sto epagelma (afto to siberana epidi s polla post vlepw minimata s, egw ime neos akoma sto forum) fadazome oti to exc agapisi k ec gia diaforous logous.. tespa sorry an m epiase logodiaria  :Razz:  elpizo na min ksefiga apo to thema t post k kapia apadisi apo opiondipote p ine sto epagelma p tha borouse na me voithisi se diafora erotimata m (did na kanoume mia sizitisi) tha m efxaristouse poli..  :Wink:

----------


## Manolishaf

θα ήθελα να θέσω ξανά την ερώτηση που είχε υποθεί παραπάνω πριν από 4 χρόνια αυτη τη φορα λαβετε υπόψη τους νέους παραγοντες που προέκυψαν. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μέλλον για τους ναυτικούς λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την οικονομική κριση και την τάση των εταιριών για φιλιππινέζους( ή γενικότερα πιο φτηνά τιμόνια) καπετάνιους που έχει υποθεί σε άλλο topic???

----------


## nkr

Ειμαι στο λυκειο και θελω να ακολουθησω το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου επειδη το αγαπαω αλλα βομβαρδιζομε καθημερινα απο περιστατικα πειρατειας και οικονομικης κρισης τωρα δεν ξερω τι ναποφασισω να ακολουθησω η οχι θα ηθελα να μου δωσει καποιος μια απαντηση.

----------


## alkiviadis

Δεν ξέρω αν το γράφω στο σωστό θέμα αλλά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να το γράψω.Χθες μίλησα με 2 άτομα.Ο ένας είναι μηχανικός ο και ο άλλος καπετάνιος προς το τέλος της καριέρας τους.Μετά την απόφαση μου να πάω στη σχολή πλοιάρχων ρωτάω όποιον βρω που έχει ασχοληθεί με την θάλασσα καλώς η κακώς.Αυτοί μου περιέγραψαν την ναυτιλία με τα μελλανότερα χρώματα σε σημείο που ήμουν έτοιμος να κλάψω γιατι είναι κάτι που πραγματικά θέλω να κάνω.Αυτά που μου είπαν είναι τα εξης.Κατα αρχήν μου είπαν οτι αυτο είναι το χειρότερο επάγγελμα που θα μπορούσα να διαλλέξω και εφόσον εγώ μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο(εχουν οι γονείς μου μια καλή επιχείρηση)να μην το κάνω.Μου είπαν οτι για την δουλειά που κάνει ο ναυτικός όσα λεφτά και να πέρνει είναι λίγα πόσο μάλλον αυτά που παίρνει τώρα.Μου είπαν όσοι διάλλεξαν αυτό το επάγγελμα το έκαναν επειδή δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο.Ο μαστρογιώργος μου είπε οτι όταν τον ρωτούσαν οι φίλοι του για την δουλειά του έλεγε ψέματα όχι για κανένα αλλο λόγο αλλά επειδή ντρεπόταν να πει την αλήθεια και πώς περνάει εκεί μέσα.Πως είναι απλοί εργάτες κάποιας εταιρείας που τους κάνει ο,τι θέλει.Ο καπετανμηνάς μου είπε οτι η δουλειά του καπετάνιου είναι πολύ πιεστική και αγχώδης αφού πιέζεσαι πάρα πολύ απο τις εταιρείες στα φορτηγά και είναι πολύ χειρότερα στην ακτοπλοϊα που μεταφέρεις ανθρώπους και για να μπείς εκεί παρακαλάς και προσπαθείς με τα χίλια ζόρια και αν μπεις είσαι 1 στους 100.Μου είπαν πως σαν καπετάνιος αν θελήσω να κάνω κάτι άλλο δεν θα μπορώ επειδή θα είμαι εγκλοβισμένος σε αυτό το επάγγελμα που δεν έχει επιστροφή.Μου είπαν πως το ψωμί του ναυτικού είναι πολυ πικρό και να μη το δοκιμάσω.Σκέφτηκα οτι όλα αυτά δεν μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια και οτι απλά έχουν αυτές τις εμπειρίες επειδή είχαν οικόγενεια και όταν έχεις οικογένεια είναι πολύ δύσκολο και όταν τους εξήγησα οτι ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τα λένε έτσι και οτι εγώ έχω σκοπό να κάνω δουλειά στην στεριά όταν αποφασίσω να κάνω οικογένεια γέλασαν και είπαν πως για να το κάνεις αυτό θέλει πολύ τύχη και μέσο.Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν όλα αυτά ισχύουν αλλά με το χέρι στην καρδιά και λέγοντας την αλήθεια.Ειλικρινά η ναυτιλία είναι το μόνο που θέλω κ ας έχω και άλλες επιλογές.Πείτε μου απλά την αλήθεια......

----------


## fotini86

Alkiviadi καταρχήν ηρέμησε λίγο γιατί σε βλέπω πολύ αγχωμένο! Εγώ δεν ανήκω ούτε στους μεν ούτε στους δε (καπεταναίοι -  μηχανικοί). Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με όσα αναφέρεις αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός. Στην δουλειά μου όταν ρώτησα τον Cpt. XXX ποια είναι η γνώμη για το επάγγελμά του και τι θα έλεγε σε κάποιον που θέλει να γίνει καπετάνιος μου απάντησε "Μόνο οι αποτυχημένοι επιλέγουν να ακολουθήσουν το επάγγελμα αυτό". Εγώ δεν συμφώνησα με τα λόγια του αλλά δεν του το έδειξα γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή άρχισε πάλι να μου διηγείται τις ιστορίες του ως καπετάνιος. Όσο και αν δεν θέλει να το δείχνει, για ένα είμαι και εγώ και αυτός σίγουρος...ότι αισθάνεται πολύ περίφανος για λογαριασμό του και ακόμα περισσότερο για το ότι ακολούθησε αυτό που ήθελε και όχι αυτό που του έλεγαν οι τρίτοι. 

Όλα τα επαγγέλματα έχουν τις δυσκολίες τους και η χειρότερη δυσκολία είναι η δουλειά που την κάνεις από αγγαρεία και όχι από ευχαρίστηση. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η δική μου γνώμη είναι να ακολουθήσεις αυτό που πραγματικά θέλεις. Και αν νομίζεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο σκούρα μπορείς να δικιμάσεις ένα χρόνο στην σχολή μαζί με το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις το αφήνεις και ασχολείσε με οτιδήποτε άλλο. Είναι προτιμότερο να χάσεις ένα χρόνο από την ζωή σου παρά να περνάει η κάθε μέρα μετανοιώνοντας για το ότι δεν επέλεξες αυτό που πραγματικά ήθελες.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Alkiviadi καταρχήν ηρέμησε λίγο γιατί σε βλέπω πολύ αγχωμένο! Εγώ δεν ανήκω ούτε στους μεν ούτε στους δε (καπεταναίοι - μηχανικοί). Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με όσα αναφέρεις αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός. Στην δουλειά μου όταν ρώτησα τον Cpt. XXX ποια είναι η γνώμη για το επάγγελμά του και τι θα έλεγε σε κάποιον που θέλει να γίνει καπετάνιος μου απάντησε "Μόνο οι αποτυχημένοι επιλέγουν να ακολουθήσουν το επάγγελμα αυτό". Εγώ δεν συμφώνησα με τα λόγια του αλλά δεν του το έδειξα γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή άρχισε πάλι να μου διηγείται τις ιστορίες του ως καπετάνιος. Όσο και αν δεν θέλει να το δείχνει, για ένα είμαι και εγώ και αυτός σίγουρος...ότι αισθάνεται πολύ περίφανος για λογαριασμό του και ακόμα περισσότερο για το ότι ακολούθησε αυτό που ήθελε και όχι αυτό που του έλεγαν οι τρίτοι. 
> 
> Όλα τα επαγγέλματα έχουν τις δυσκολίες τους και η χειρότερη δυσκολία είναι η δουλειά που την κάνεις από αγγαρεία και όχι από ευχαρίστηση. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η δική μου γνώμη είναι να ακολουθήσεις αυτό που πραγματικά θέλεις. Και αν νομίζεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο σκούρα μπορείς να δικιμάσεις ένα χρόνο στην σχολή μαζί με το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις το αφήνεις και ασχολείσε με οτιδήποτε άλλο. Είναι προτιμότερο να χάσεις ένα χρόνο από την ζωή σου παρά να περνάει η κάθε μέρα μετανοιώνοντας για το ότι δεν επέλεξες αυτό που πραγματικά ήθελες.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και αυτό που λες το σκέφτηκα και θα το κάνω και το είπα και στους δικούς μου που δεν θέλουν να πάω εκεί για τους λόγους που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.Προτιμώ να κάνω αυτό το 6μηνο στην θάλασσα που τόσο αγαπώ και να δω πως είναι και αν δεν μου κάνει έχει καλώς μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο...Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## fotini86

Μην ευχαριστείς εμένα.... Τον εαυτό σου να ευχαριστείς για την επιλογή σου ;-) Και να είσαι σίγουρος πως εδώ θα βρεις αρκετούς ο καθένας με την δική του ιστορία.. Υπάρχει και ένα θέμα "ιστορίες ναυτικών", ψάξε λιγάκι.. :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Μην ευχαριστείς εμένα.... Τον εαυτό σου να ευχαριστείς για την επιλογή σου ;-) Και να είσαι σίγουρος πως εδώ θα βρεις αρκετούς ο καθένας με την δική του ιστορία.. Υπάρχει και ένα θέμα "ιστορίες ναυτικών", ψάξε λιγάκι..


Ναι το έχω ψάξει και εκεί αλλά θέλω να ακούσω την γνώμη χωριστά απο ποιητικές ιστορίες που αν και τέλειες δεν με βοηθούν σε αυτό που ψάχνω...Την αλήθεια... :Smile:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ναι το έχω ψάξει και εκεί αλλά θέλω να ακούσω την γνώμη χωριστά απο ποιητικές ιστορίες που αν και τέλειες δεν με βοηθούν σε αυτό που ψάχνω...


Σωστός.. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ θα σου σύστηνα να ξαναδιαβάσεις *όλο* το θέμα με τις ιστορίες ναυτικών όπου θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν κακές και καλές στιγμές στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Μετά κοίτα το θέμα το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και οι συνθήκες του και τα άλλα θέματα στην ενότητα Έλληνες ναυτικοί.
Βέβαια την αλήθεια θα την βρεις μέσα σου μια και μόνο εσυ μπορέις να πεις αν σου αρέσει ή όχι να είσαι ναυτικός.
Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι εξ ορισμού ένα δύσκολο επάγγελμα μια και είσαι μακριά από τον τόπο σου και με πολλές ευθύνες μια και ο κάθε αξιωματικός έχει την ευθύνη στο πόστο του για την ασφάλεια του καραβιού και των υπολοίπων.

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω φιλε για τις συμβουλες σου.Οσω για το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου εχω ακουσει και εγω πολλα και κακα και καλα εσεις που ζητε αυτο το επαγγελμα πως το βλεπετε εχει μελλον μπροστα του?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Εγώ θα σου σύστηνα να ξαναδιαβάσεις *όλο* το θέμα με τις ιστορίες ναυτικών όπου θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν κακές και καλές στιγμές στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Μετά κοίτα το θέμα το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και οι συνθήκες του και τα άλλα θέματα στην ενότητα Έλληνες ναυτικοί.
> Βέβαια την αλήθεια θα την βρεις μέσα σου μια και μόνο εσυ μπορέις να πεις αν σου αρέσει ή όχι να είσαι ναυτικός.
> Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι εξ ορισμού ένα δύσκολο επάγγελμα μια και είσαι μακριά από τον τόπο σου και με πολλές ευθύνες μια και ο κάθε αξιωματικός έχει την ευθύνη στο πόστο του για την ασφάλεια του καραβιού και των υπολοίπων.


 
Λοιπόν μόλις δίαβασα όλο αυτό το θέμα και πάλι κάποιοι είπαν(δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ποίοι)για κάτι που άκουσαν όπως αυτός με τον Ιταλό ναυτικό και πιστεύω μετά την συζήτηση που είχα με τον Μαστρογιώργο οτι αυτά είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι ψέματα και πολλά άλλα που ακούγονται όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά επειδή ντρέπονται να πούν την αλήθεια και πόσο άσχημα περνάνε..Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να είναι αλλιώς γιατί θα δηλώσω πρώτη στο μηχανογραφικό την σχολή αυτή το καλοκαίρι και δεν θέλω να απογοητευτώ..Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις απαντήσεις με βοηθούν απόλυτα...

----------


## Michael

Κοίταξε να δεις το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι σίγουρα ένα παρα πολύ δύσκολο επάγγελμα. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Για την ακρίβεια δεν είναι μόνο επάγγελμα άλλα τρόπος ζωής διότι ζεις και εργάζεσαι επί του πλοίου. Έχεις ευθύνες πολύ μεγάλες για διάφορα πραγματα που πολλές φορές δεν μπορέις να ελέγξεις απόλυτα ή που πρεπει να πάρεις άμεσες αποφάσεις σε δραστικά μεταβαλλόμενες συνθήκες με πολύ περιορισμένες πληροφορίες και σε πολύ περιορισμένο χρόνο. Αυτό σημάινει άγχος και κίνδυνο να σε πανε μέσα χωρίς να ξέρει το γιατι και το πως... Όταν όμως τα καταφέρνεις να την βγάλεις καθαρή νοιώθεις μεγάλη ανακούφιση, αυτοπεποίθηση και ευχαρίστη και αυτός είναι από τους λόγους που κάποιοι είναι εθισμένοι σε αυτό το επάγγελμα. Είσαι μακρυα από τους δικούς σου και τις συνήθειες των στεριάνων. Υπάρχει νόστος και κούραση και συχνά αυπνία. ¶λλοτε πρέπει να έισαι μανατζερ και να κάνεις δημόσιες σχέσεις και άλλοτε να καταβαίνεις στα διπύθμενα με την φόρμα και να γίνεσαι χάλια.¨¶λλοτε να κάνεις τον νομικό, αλλοτε τον γιατρό, άλλοτε τον διαιτητή και τον διαπραγματευτή και άλλοτε ό,τιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτή η πολυπραγμωσύνη είναι μεν ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα και θελκτική, είναι όμως ενίοτε και δύσκολή και επικίνδυνη. Από την άλλη μπορεί  να βαρεθείς να κανεις ώρες ατέλειωτές παρόμοιες επαναλαμβανόμενες εργασίες σε κάθε ταξίδι. Σίγουρα δεν είναι μια απλή και ήσυχη δουλειά. Είναι μια δουλειά με ακρότητες και μεγάλες και απότομές ενναλλαγές. άλλοτε αυτό είναι ευχάριστο, αλλότε όμως καταντάει κουράστικό, επικίνδυνο και ψυχοφθόρο.
Δρόμοι ανοίγωνται πολλοί, αρκεί να εργαστείς κάποια χρόνια στα πλοία και να φροντίζεις να είσαι πολύ καλός στην δουλειά σου και να έχεις πάντα όρεξη να μαθαίνεις καινούρια πραγμτα σε διάφορους τομείς. Αυτό δεν είναι πάντοτε ευκολό υπο τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που πρέπει να να το κάνεις πράξη. Πολύ απογοητεύωνται και τους πέρνει απο κάτω και πολλοί εγκλωβίζωνται σε κάτι που τελικά δε τους αρέσει. έρχωνται και αποτυχυμένοι στο επάγγελμα με την ελπίδα να κάνουν μιαν αρπαχτη και να φύγουν. Επειδή όμως μετα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο παγιδεύωνται. Υπάρχουν όμως και καλοί επαγγελματίες με γερό στομάχι που παρα τις αντιξοότητες δεν απογοητέυωνται, το παλέυουν και καμμία φορά και με λίγο τύχη τα καταφέρνουν αρκετά καλά. 
Οι αποδοχές σίγουρα δεν ανταποκρίνωνται πλέον σε αυτό που διακινδυνευείς και θυσιάζεις. Παλαιότερα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα τα χρηματα. 
Το επάγγελμα έχει μεγάλο ρίσκο. Και όπως κα΄θε μεγάλο ρίσκό έχει δυο όψεις. Στην μία έχεις μεγάλο κέρδος και στη άλλη μεγάλη ζημία. Στην ζωή υπάρχουν τρεις τύποι χρακτήρων ανθρώπων. Αυτοί που αρνητικοί στο μεγάλο ρίσκο αυτοί που είναι θετικοί και ουδέτεροι. Ζυγιάζει κανείς το μεγεθος του πιθανού οφελους και της αντίστοιχα πιθανής ζημίας με το πόσο πιθανό έιναι το κάθε ενδεχόμενο βάζωντας αντάμα και τις εναλλακτικές και ανάλογα με τον τύπο χαρακτήρα στον οποίο ανήκει διαλέγει. Βέβαια να μην ξεχνάμε πώς όσο νεοτερος είναι κανεις τόσο πιο ριψοκίνδυνος τείνει να είναι και όσο μεγαλύερος ηλικιακά τόσο λιγότερο. Αρα καλό είναι να κάνουμε μια διόρθωση για αυτόν τον παράγοντα στα ζυγιασματά μας.
Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο αντι να σε βοηθήσω να ξεδιαλύνεις την παραγματικότητα.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Κοίταξε να δεις το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού είναι σίγουρα ένα παρα πολύ δύσκολο επάγγελμα. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Για την ακρίβεια δεν είναι μόνο επάγγελμα άλλα τρόπος ζωής διότι ζεις και εργάζεσαι επί του πλοίου. Έχεις ευθύνες πολύ μεγάλες για διάφορα πραγματα που πολλές φορές δεν μπορέις να ελέγξεις απόλυτα ή που πρεπει να πάρεις άμεσες αποφάσεις σε δραστικά μεταβαλλόμενες συνθήκες με πολύ περιορισμένες πληροφορίες και σε πολύ περιορισμένο χρόνο. Αυτό σημάινει άγχος και κίνδυνο να σε πανε μέσα χωρίς να ξέρει το γιατι και το πως... Όταν όμως τα καταφέρνεις να την βγάλεις καθαρή νοιώθεις μεγάλη ανακούφιση, αυτοπεποίθηση και ευχαρίστη και αυτός είναι από τους λόγους που κάποιοι είναι εθισμένοι σε αυτό το επάγγελμα. Είσαι μακρυα από τους δικούς σου και τις συνήθειες των στεριάνων. Υπάρχει νόστος και κούραση και συχνά αυπνία. ¶λλοτε πρέπει να έισαι μανατζερ και να κάνεις δημόσιες σχέσεις και άλλοτε να καταβαίνεις στα διπύθμενα με την φόρμα και να γίνεσαι χάλια.¨¶λλοτε να κάνεις τον νομικό, αλλοτε τον γιατρό, άλλοτε τον διαιτητή και τον διαπραγματευτή και άλλοτε ό,τιδήποτε άλλο. Αυτή η πολυπραγμωσύνη είναι μεν ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα και θελκτική, είναι όμως ενίοτε και δύσκολή και επικίνδυνη. Από την άλλη μπορεί να βαρεθείς να κανεις ώρες ατέλειωτές παρόμοιες επαναλαμβανόμενες εργασίες σε κάθε ταξίδι. Σίγουρα δεν είναι μια απλή και ήσυχη δουλειά. Είναι μια δουλειά με ακρότητες και μεγάλες και απότομές ενναλλαγές. άλλοτε αυτό είναι ευχάριστο, αλλότε όμως καταντάει κουράστικό, επικίνδυνο και ψυχοφθόρο.
> Δρόμοι ανοίγωνται πολλοί, αρκεί να εργαστείς κάποια χρόνια στα πλοία και να φροντίζεις να είσαι πολύ καλός στην δουλειά σου και να έχεις πάντα όρεξη να μαθαίνεις καινούρια πραγμτα σε διάφορους τομείς. Αυτό δεν είναι πάντοτε ευκολό υπο τις αντίξοες συνθήκες που πρέπει να να το κάνεις πράξη. Πολύ απογοητεύωνται και τους πέρνει απο κάτω και πολλοί εγκλωβίζωνται σε κάτι που τελικά δε τους αρέσει. έρχωνται και αποτυχυμένοι στο επάγγελμα με την ελπίδα να κάνουν μιαν αρπαχτη και να φύγουν. Επειδή όμως μετα δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο παγιδεύωνται. Υπάρχουν όμως και καλοί επαγγελματίες με γερό στομάχι που παρα τις αντιξοότητες δεν απογοητέυωνται, το παλέυουν και καμμία φορά και με λίγο τύχη τα καταφέρνουν αρκετά καλά. 
> Οι αποδοχές σίγουρα δεν ανταποκρίνωνται πλέον σε αυτό που διακινδυνευείς και θυσιάζεις. Παλαιότερα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα τα χρηματα. 
> Το επάγγελμα έχει μεγάλο ρίσκο. Και όπως κα΄θε μεγάλο ρίσκό έχει δυο όψεις. Στην μία έχεις μεγάλο κέρδος και στη άλλη μεγάλη ζημία. Στην ζωή υπάρχουν τρεις τύποι χρακτήρων ανθρώπων. Αυτοί που αρνητικοί στο μεγάλο ρίσκο αυτοί που είναι θετικοί και ουδέτεροι. Ζυγιάζει κανείς το μεγεθος του πιθανού οφελους και της αντίστοιχα πιθανής ζημίας με το πόσο πιθανό έιναι το κάθε ενδεχόμενο βάζωντας αντάμα και τις εναλλακτικές και ανάλογα με τον τύπο χαρακτήρα στον οποίο ανήκει διαλέγει. Βέβαια να μην ξεχνάμε πώς όσο νεοτερος είναι κανεις τόσο πιο ριψοκίνδυνος τείνει να είναι και όσο μεγαλύερος ηλικιακά τόσο λιγότερο. Αρα καλό είναι να κάνουμε μια διόρθωση για αυτόν τον παράγοντα στα ζυγιασματά μας.
> Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο αντι να σε βοηθήσω να ξεδιαλύνεις την παραγματικότητα.


 
Με βοήθησες πάρα πολύ και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ γι'αυτό.Θέλω όμως να σχολιάσω κάτι που είπες..Είπες σε ένα σημείο οτι τα λεφτά ήταν καλύτερα κάποτε και ρωτώ,δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και τώρα??Βλέπω καθηγητές που δουλέυουν 4 ώρες να είναι κάθε μήνα στους δρόμους και σε απεργίες για καλύτερα λεφτά οι ναυτικοί και μιλάω ειδικά για μηχανικούς και πλοιάρχους δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα της απεργίας?Αν την έχουν τότε είναι πολύ άσχημο αυτό που γίνεται εις βάρος τους αλλά αν δεν την έχουν τότε είναι πολύ επικίκδυνο γιατί στην ουσία απλά δεχόμαστε ό,τι μας δίνουν χωρίς να μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς..

----------


## Michael

Είναι πρακτικά δύσκολο να απεργήσουν. Φαντάζεσαι ένα πλοίο να σταματήσει στην μέση του ωκεανού και ναπει απεργώ; Συνήθως η απεργία γίνεται στην ακτοπλοία. Θα θυμάσαι όμως πως την τελευταία φορά που έγινε η απεργία και ενώ το δικαστήριο την έκρινε νόμιμη και όχι καταχρηστική (κάτι που πάρα πολύ σπάνια μπορεί να συμβεί) ο τότε υπουργός (κεφαλογιάνης junior) παρανόμως και παρά την την προηγούμενη ρητή αντίθετη δεσμευσή του επιστρατευσε τους ναυτικούς...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Είναι πρακτικά δύσκολο να απεργήσουν. Φαντάζεσαι ένα πλοίο να σταματήσει στην μέση του ωκεανού και ναπει απεργώ; Συνήθως η απεργία γίνεται στην ακτοπλοία. Θα θυμάσαι όμως πως την τελευταία φορά που έγινε η απεργία και ενώ το δικαστήριο την έκρινε νόμιμη και όχι καταχρηστική (κάτι που πάρα πολύ σπάνια μπορεί να συμβεί) ο τότε υπουργός (κεφαλογιάνης junior) παρανόμως και παρά την την προηγούμενη ρητή αντίθετη δεσμευσή του επιστρατευσε τους ναυτικούς...


  Δηλαδή αν ένα ναυτικός αποφασίσει πως καταπατώνται τα δικαιώματα του δεν μπορεί να πολεμήσει γ αυτά και απλά λέει εντάξει?Τα βάζει με 20μετρα κύματα και δεν μπορεί να τα βάλει με χαρτογιακάδες??Εμένα αυτό πάντως με ενοχλεί απίστευτα...Και στην τελική μπορεί να μη σταματήσει στην μέση του Ατλαντικού αλλά στο λιμάνι να μην επιτρέψει να γίνει οτιδήποτε στο πλοίο...

----------


## nkr

Αυτα τα ερωτηματα κριβουν ενα ολοκληρο συστημα απο πισω.Για παραδειγμα εαν θελει ο ναυτικος να απεργησει οχι μονο θα φερει αντισταση η οποια χωρα αλλα και ο πλοικτητης και ετσι επειδη αποφασισε να απεργησει θα βρεθει στον δρομο χωρις δουλεια.Ευχαριστω Αλκιβιαδη για τις πληροφοριες θα τις λαβω σοβαρα υποψη μου.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αυτα τα ερωτηματα κριβουν ενα ολοκληρο συστημα απο πισω.Για παραδειγμα εαν θελει ο ναυτικος να απεργησει οχι μονο θα φερει αντισταση η οποια χωρα αλλα και ο πλοικτητης και ετσι επειδη αποφασισε να απεργησει θα βρεθει στον δρομο χωρις δουλεια.Ευχαριστω Μιλτιαδη για τις πληροφοριες θα τις λαβω σοβαρα υποψη μου.


Αυτό εννοείται!!Εγώ πάντως όταν γίνω ναυτικός δεν θα τους αφήσω σε ησυχία αυτούς που απο την στεριά χωρίς να ζουν την θάλασσα δίνουν διαταγές.Συγγνώμη για την διόρθωση αλλά με λένε Αλκιβιάδη.Πάντα φιλικά!Δίνεις κ εσύ πανελλήνιες φέτος?

----------


## nkr

Οχι φιλε δεν δινω πανελληνιες φετος σε δυο χρονια θα δωσω.Συγγνωμη για το λαθος.Οταν λες δεν θα τους αφησεις σε ησυχια τι εννοεις?

----------


## captainmitsi

> Αυτό εννοείται!!Εγώ πάντως όταν γίνω ναυτικός δεν θα τους αφήσω σε ησυχία αυτούς που απο την στεριά χωρίς να ζουν την θάλασσα δίνουν διαταγές.Συγγνώμη για την διόρθωση αλλά με λένε Αλκιβιάδη.Πάντα φιλικά!Δίνεις κ εσύ πανελλήνιες φέτος?


 ΦΙΛΕ ΑΛΚΙΒΙΑΔΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ.ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ.ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ,ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ.ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΤΙ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΟΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΡΑΦΙΑΔΕΣ-ΣΤΕΡΙΑΝΟΥΣ.ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αυτό εννοείται!!Εγώ πάντως όταν γίνω ναυτικός δεν θα τους αφήσω σε ησυχία αυτούς που απο την στεριά χωρίς να ζουν την θάλασσα δίνουν διαταγές.Συγγνώμη για την διόρθωση αλλά με λένε Αλκιβιάδη.Πάντα φιλικά!Δίνεις κ εσύ πανελλήνιες φέτος?


χαχαχ ανήκω και εγώ στο club των εξετάσεω φέτος δεν είσαι ο μόνος  :Very Happy:  :Sad: 
επλίζω να τα καταφέρουμε και οι 2 και να μπούμε στην σχολή και με το καλό να πάρουν όλα τον δρόμο τους
πάντως εμένα μου αρέσει τρελά αυτό το επαγγελμα και θα ότι μπορώ για να το ακολουθήσω !!! :Very Happy: 
επίσης πιστεύω πως αυτό το επάγγελμα είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο σε θέμα δουλειάς και οικονομικών απολαβών

----------


## alkiviadis

> Οχι φιλε δεν δινω πανελληνιες φετος σε δυο χρονια θα δωσω.Συγγνωμη για το λαθος.Οταν λες δεν θα τους αφησεις σε ησυχια τι εννοεις?


Εννοώ οτι θα υπερασπιστώ τα δικαιώματα μου με κάθε τρόπο αν χρειαστεί..

----------


## perlasmeister

μια απ τα ιδια και εγω φετος δινω

----------


## nkr

Μακαρι να τα καταφερεις φιλε εγω ειμαι μαζι σου.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ελάτε ρε παιδιά χαμηλή είναι η βάση.!:-P

----------


## nkr

Δεν πρεπει να βασιζομαστε εκει ολα αλλαζουν παιδια.Μεσα τα κεφαλια για να ακολουθησετε το ονειρο σας.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Δεν πρεπει να βασιζομαστε εκει ολα αλλαζουν παιδια.Μεσα τα κεφαλια για να ακολουθησετε το ονειρο σας.


Σωστός.....

----------


## alkiviadis

> χαχαχ ανήκω και εγώ στο club των εξετάσεω φέτος δεν είσαι ο μόνος 
> επλίζω να τα καταφέρουμε και οι 2 και να μπούμε στην σχολή και με το καλό να πάρουν όλα τον δρόμο τους
> πάντως εμένα μου αρέσει τρελά αυτό το επαγγελμα και θα ότι μπορώ για να το ακολουθήσω !!!
> επίσης πιστεύω πως αυτό το επάγγελμα είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο σε θέμα δουλειάς και οικονομικών απολαβών


Ωραίος!!!!!Σε ποιά σχολή θες να πάς??

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΦΙΛΕ ΑΛΚΙΒΙΑΔΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ.ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ.ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ,ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ.ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΤΙ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΟΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΡΑΦΙΑΔΕΣ-ΣΤΕΡΙΑΝΟΥΣ.ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μου απλά σαν μικρός και επαναστάτης όπως είπες και χωρίς την εμπειρία πλάθω τον κόσμο όπως τον φαντάζομαι έχω κάποια ιδανικά και είμαι πρόθυμος να παλέψω για αυτά το πόσο θα το καταφέρω θα το δώ και εγώ στο μέλλον.Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ωραίος!!!!!Σε ποιά σχολή θες να πάς??


τι εννοείς σε ποιά?? ΑΕΝ θέλω να περάσω τώρα αν εννοείς σε ποια περιοχή εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα η χίο ή πρέβεζα  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

*Focus group νέων ναυτικών από την ITF και την Intertanko*


 




 Η ITF και η Intertanko θα διερευνήσουν τις ανάγκες και τις ανησυχίες των νέων ναυτικών, μέσω ενός focus group το οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί μεταξύ 6 και 8 Απριλίου. 

Η παραπάνω πρωτοβουλία έχει σχεδιαστεί προκειμένου να κατανοηθούν καλύτερα τα κίνητρα και οι ανησυχίες των νέων που εισέρχονται στο επάγγελμα του ναυτικού. 

Κατά την διάρκεια της τριήμερης αυτής εκδήλωσης, 21 νέοι ναυτικοί θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να συζητήσουν και να ενημερωθούν σχετικά με διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα ναυτιλιακά θέματα. 

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα αναμένεται η συνάντηση των νέων ναυτικών με το Γενικό Γραμματέα του ΙΜΟ, Ευθύμιο Μητρόπουλο. 

Ο ναυτιλιακός διευθυντής της Intertanko Captain Howard Snaith, σχολίασε: «Η πρόσληψη και τη διατήρηση ικανών ναυτικών αφορά και τους δυο οργανισμούς και αποτελεί κομμάτι στο οποίο πρέπει να δράσουμε. 

Αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ένα μέρος αυτής της προσπάθειας, και ζητά από εμάς να ακούσουμε, να μαθουμε και  να ανταποκριθούμε και σε κλίμα συνεργασίας με τους  ανθρώπους που είναι το μέλλον της βιομηχανίας μας». 

Ο Jon Whitlow της ΙΤF σχολίασε με τη σειρά του, πως το φόρουμ αυτό έχει σχεδιαστεί για να εκφραστούν οι απόψεις από μια αντιπροσωπευτική ομάδα νέων ναυτικών σχετικά με την σταδιοδρομία των ναυτικών σήμερα. 


Διβάστε εδώ το αναλυτικό τριήμερο πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης

----------


## alkiviadis

> τι εννοείς σε ποιά?? ΑΕΝ θέλω να περάσω τώρα αν εννοείς σε ποια περιοχή εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα η χίο ή πρέβεζα


Δεν είμαι τόσο χαζός ξέρω οτι και εσύ πας για ΑΕΝ!!Εγώ λέω να κάνω 1ο 6μηνο ασπροπυργο αλλά έχω ακούσει διάφορα και δεν ξέρω!!Τέσπα καλή επιτυχία να έχεις και πάντα καλές θάλασσες!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> *Focus group νέων ναυτικών από την ITF και την Intertanko*
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η ITF και η Intertanko θα διερευνήσουν τις ανάγκες και τις ανησυχίες των νέων ναυτικών, μέσω ενός focus group το οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί μεταξύ 6 και 8 Απριλίου. 
> ...


Τέλειο μου ακούγεται!!Μήπως ξέρεις πού γίνεται και αν μπορούμε να λάβουμε μέρος με κάποιο τρόπο??Ή έστω να το παρακολουθήσουμε...

----------


## nkr

Παιδια πια ειναι η καλυτερη σχολη που ασχολειται με πλοιαρχους ο Ασπροπυργος η Υδρα?

----------


## sea world

> Τέλειο μου ακούγεται!!Μήπως ξέρεις πού γίνεται και αν μπορούμε να λάβουμε μέρος με κάποιο τρόπο??Ή έστω να το παρακολουθήσουμε...


LYPAMAI, ALLA DEN ASXOLH8HKA KA8OLOU :Sad: 
TO EIDA KAI TO METEFERA! LOGIKA PERISSOTERES PLHROFORIES 8A PAREIS APO THN INTERTANKO H' APO THN ITF! GIA PERISSOTER, ANETREKSE STO INTERNET :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο πλήρες δελτίο τύπου εδώ http://www.itfglobal.org/press-area/...essdetail/3175
λέει ότι θα γίνουν στα κεντρικά του Οργανισμού. Προφανώς θα ανακοινωθούν τα συμπεράσματα στη σελίδα του οργανισμού ή στην σελίδα του για τους ναυτικούς http://www.itfseafarers.org/

----------


## Manolishaf

nkr δες εδώ και θα πάρεις την απάντηση που ζητάς http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=264

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση φιλε,ηθελα να μαθω ποια σχολη ειναι η ιδανικοτερη.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Στο πλήρες δελτίο τύπου εδώ http://www.itfglobal.org/press-area/...essdetail/3175
> λέει ότι θα γίνουν στα κεντρικά του Οργανισμού. Προφανώς θα ανακοινωθούν τα συμπεράσματα στη σελίδα του οργανισμού ή στην σελίδα του για τους ναυτικούς http://www.itfseafarers.org/


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Manolishaf

θα ήθελα να θέσω ξανά την ερώτηση που είχε υποθεί παραπάνω πριν από 4 χρόνια, αυτη τη φορα λαβετε υπόψη τους νέους παραγοντες που προέκυψαν. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μέλλον για τους ναυτικούς??? (λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την οικονομική κριση και την τάση των εταιριών για φιλιππινέζους( ή γενικότερα πιο φτηνά τιμόνια) που έχει υποθεί σε άλλο topic???)

----------


## alkiviadis

> θα ήθελα να θέσω ξανά την ερώτηση που είχε υποθεί παραπάνω πριν από 4 χρόνια, αυτη τη φορα λαβετε υπόψη τους νέους παραγοντες που προέκυψαν. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μέλλον για τους ναυτικούς??? (λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την οικονομική κριση και την τάση των εταιριών για φιλιππινέζους( ή γενικότερα πιο φτηνά τιμόνια) που έχει υποθεί σε άλλο topic???)


Εγώ τουλάχιστον το ελπίζω........

----------


## nkr

Παιδια μην ξεχναμε οτι οι καλοι παντα προοδευουν,αν ειστε και εσεις ετσι τοτε θα βρειτε δουλεια σε καραβι και δεν θα σας νοιαζει η οικονομικη κριση καθολου.Προσπαθηστε να ειστε καλοι στην δουλεια σας και στην σχολη τοτε ολα θα πανε καλα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> θα ήθελα να θέσω ξανά την ερώτηση που είχε υποθεί παραπάνω πριν από 4 χρόνια, αυτη τη φορα λαβετε υπόψη τους νέους παραγοντες που προέκυψαν. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μέλλον για τους ναυτικούς??? (λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την οικονομική κριση και την τάση των εταιριών για φιλιππινέζους( ή γενικότερα πιο φτηνά τιμόνια) που έχει υποθεί σε άλλο topic???)


Δύσκολη ερώτηση ... Αν βλέπεις τυι γίνεται και στη στεριά εδώ η BMW διώχνει κόσμο. Πάντως εδώ κασι χρόνια συζητιέται στην Ευρώπη ότι δεν μπορούμε να ανταγωνιστούμε τους Κινέζους στο εργατικό κόστος αφού δουλέυουν με 30δολάρια το μήνα και 50 δολάρια ο υπεύθυνος και ο μόνη διέξοδος είναι να "πουλάμε επιστήμη". Δηλαδή καταρτισμένοι άνθρωποι με δυνατότητες να αξιοποιήσουν την υψηλή τεχνολογία και με υψηλό επίπεδο γνώσεων.
Οπότε όχι μόνο στη θάλασσα αλλά και σε οποιοδήποτε επάγγελμα χρειάζεται συνεχής ενημέρωση και επιμόρφωση ώστε να "βγάζεις το μεροκάματό σου".

----------


## k_chris

de xerw ti 8a ginei sto mellon alla en mesw krishs oxi mono mas parakalagane na mparkaroume alla kai na fairoume gnwstous mas.
malista o ceo se mia episkepsh pou mas ekane htan paneytyxhs pou "gemhse" ta baporia me dokimous. 
twra 8a doume to sigouro einai oti yporxei kai h eyrwpaikh shmaia me ligoteres apaithseis (se 9ema ergasias) kai mporei ligotera xrhmata alla ikanopoihtika an sygkrineis kai th diarkeia ths symbashs.

telos o monos tropos na meinoume sth douleia (opws kai se ola ta epaggelmata) einai to diabasma, h epimorfwsh, h synexhs aytobeltiwsh kai to meraki pou dustyxws h eytyxws de to dia8etoun oloi oi allodapoi.... mono sto teleytaio bapori sto limani pou efuga oi mhxanikoi eixan 4 meres xenyxti me zhmies oi an8ypoploiarxoi 3-4 xwria to treximo gia to cg. ki omws perase ki to bapori doulepse (17xrono) ktl ayto kata th gnwmh mou mas kanei naytikous perizhthtous 

kai gia thn wra den anhsyxw gia to an 8a vrw douleia alla anhsyxw mh mou pesei lostromos kai plhrwma pou de paei me tous ru8mous mas, ekei xalaei to 8ema

twra stamatw giati xefyga kai to paw alou (yaparxei se alo topic apo perisy auto) :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

καλως επεστρεψες Χρησταρα, εσυ μπορεις να διαφωτησεις πολυ κοσμο εδω

----------


## ChiefMate

> apo emena afti i erwtisi exei gini dilima. exw teliosi mixanikos oximaton se tee k skeftome na bw fetos stin aen. to provlima den ine an stadar tha exei kapios naftikos melon i oxi giati s oles tis doulies an dn palepsis mexri terma dn tha exeis melon ara eksartate apo esena. emena to provlima m ine oti dn kserw ti tha sinadisw mesa sto karavi k poso tha m teriazi to epagelma.. apo tin mia vlepw ta post ton mixanikwn k diafores fotografies apo mixanostasia k goustaro stin idea.. k ime etimos na taksidepso olo ton kosmo oso k an skeftome afto to diastima oti exw mia sxesh... apo tn alli fovame min kanw kana lathos stn zwi m... oso giafto p aneferes prin p emeis oi protobarkoi leme gia tous mistous exeis apolito dikio oti ta lefta travane ta atoma logo tis megalis anergias stin elada k tin genia ton 700 evro.. k ime sigouros oti otan k ec epelekses afto to epagelma prin kaneis barko an s legane pernis 700 evro to mina san anthipopliarxos p.x tha eleges giati na klisto sto karavi as katso stin steria...vevea stin dikia m periptosi dn ine i proti m erotisi posa perno... to vlepw san diakopes giati opos s ipa ime etimos na taksidepso giati exw periergia ti pezi se allous politismous...k gia na ise k ec tosa xronia sto epagelma (afto to siberana epidi s polla post vlepw minimata s, egw ime neos akoma sto forum) fadazome oti to exc agapisi k ec gia diaforous logous.. tespa sorry an m epiase logodiaria  elpizo na min ksefiga apo to thema t post k kapia apadisi apo opiondipote p ine sto epagelma p tha borouse na me voithisi se diafora erotimata m (did na kanoume mia sizitisi) tha m efxaristouse poli..


 
Palikari mou min to skeftesai....
Wraia einai ta vaporia alla dystyxws dan tha exeis mellon.
Ti diakopes vlepeis otan tha eisai gia 7 mines to minimum kleismenos se ena klouvi,me to tilefwno na einai akoma panakrivo,to fagito na einai synexeia to idio k logw '''KRISIS''' na trws mia ntomata mia fora sto dimino k na akous kathe mera tin vlakeia k tin ilithiotita pollwn amorfwtwn pou moni ennoia exoun na to paiksoun gamproi enw stin ousia einai panivlakes...
Anoikse to synergeio sou ekei xamo k meta apo xronia tha exeis polla perisotera apo oti enas naytikos...
Ena spiti,ena aytokinito k i moni diafora tha einai stis katatheseis tis trapezas pou isws enas naytikos,Ploiarxos i A Mixanikos na exoun ena 20% parapanw apo esena.
Katse ekei me tin kopelia sou k ase ta vaporia..
H nautilia eixe poreia antitheti tou iliou apo otan ksekinise,arxise apo tin Dysi (Norvigia,Ellada ktl) k paei anatolika mexri na kataliksei ekei pou einai i moira tis....Stin Kina diladi!
Ayta sta grafw apo to aerodromio tou Dubai pou epistrefw k exw anamoni,katalavaineis pws den sta leei kapoios kainourios i asxetos.
Einai wraia ta vaporia,exei omorfi kourasi alla den exei mellon...
K min nomizeis pws tha vgaineis k tha gnwrizeis allous politismous giati me 20-30 wres fortwsi k 48 wres ksefortwsi den tha vlepeis k polla...
Synexise tin doulitsa sou...

----------


## Pireotis

> Palikari mou min to skeftesai....
> Wraia einai ta vaporia alla dystyxws dan tha exeis mellon.
> Ti diakopes vlepeis otan tha eisai gia 7 mines to minimum kleismenos se ena klouvi,me to tilefwno na einai akoma panakrivo,to fagito na einai synexeia to idio k logw '''KRISIS''' na trws mia ntomata mia fora sto dimino k na akous kathe mera tin vlakeia k tin ilithiotita pollwn amorfwtwn pou moni ennoia exoun na to paiksoun gamproi enw stin ousia einai panivlakes...
> Anoikse to synergeio sou ekei xamo k meta apo xronia tha exeis polla perisotera apo oti enas naytikos...
> Ena spiti,ena aytokinito k i moni diafora tha einai stis katatheseis tis trapezas pou isws enas naytikos,Ploiarxos i A Mixanikos na exoun ena 20% parapanw apo esena.
> Katse ekei me tin kopelia sou k ase ta vaporia..
> H nautilia eixe poreia antitheti tou iliou apo otan ksekinise,arxise apo tin Dysi (Norvigia,Ellada ktl) k paei anatolika mexri na kataliksei ekei pou einai i moira tis....Stin Kina diladi!
> Ayta sta grafw apo to aerodromio tou Dubai pou epistrefw k exw anamoni,katalavaineis pws den sta leei kapoios kainourios i asxetos.
> Einai wraia ta vaporia,exei omorfi kourasi alla den exei mellon...
> ...


¶ψογη η τοποθέτηση σου Γραμματικέ και εγώ αλλιώς τα είχα πλάσει στο μυαλό μου και αλλιώς τα βρήκα με αποτέλεσμα να προσγειωθώ ανώμαλα στην πραγματικότητα,καλό είναι να γράφονται και τα αρνητικά που κατά την αποψή μου είναι περισσότερα από τα θετικά.

----------


## Manolishaf

ChiefMate θα μπορουσες να μας πεις τι είδες και κατέληξες στο οτι δεν υπάρχει μέλλον??? Μήπως έχεις ακούσει οτι είναι δυσκολο να σε πάρουν πλέον σε καράβι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο???

----------


## Manolishaf

το φυλλάδιο του ναυτικού επιμελητηρίου λέει πως υπάρχει ενα λαμπρό μέλλον και τέοια και πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μείνεις άνεργος( δεν περίμενα να λεει και κατι αλλο). τελικά τι ισχύει???

----------


## nikolakis

Γνωρίζω οτι κανένα επαγγελματικό μονοπάτι δεν είναι στρομένο με ροδοπέταλα. Αλλοι ξεκινάν ναυτοπαίδες και καταλήγουν εφοπλιστές ενώ αλλοι συναδέλφοι μένουν στο περιθόριο της ανέργείας αλλά όπως θέλω να πιστεύω οτι πρόκειται για αεργίας παρά για ανεργία.
Αεργία είναι να δηλώνεις άνεργος ή όχι αλλά να μη κυνηγάς να δουλέψεις ή να προσπαθείς να σε καλός σε μια δουλειά.
Σας γράφω γιατί τρόμαξα όταν μπήκα στην ιστοσελίδα του γραφείου ευρέσως ναυτικής εργασία και εντοπισα δεκάδες άνεργους ναυτικούς.
Που είναι οι δουλειες? Ή μΉπως δηλώνουν άνεργοι μέχρι να τουςς ζητήσουν σ επόμενο μπάρκο καθώς έχουν βγάλει αρκετά χρήματα απο προηγούμνα ταξίδια? Αυτοί αράγε συνεχίζουν να αμοίβονται με επιδόματα και τους αρκεί ανταμοίβει να κάθονται στη στεριά?
Εγώ λοιπόν παιδιά θέλω να με διαφωτίσει όποιος γνωρίζει στο παρακάτω θέμα:
Θέλω να γίνω ναυτόπαις με τη προοπτική για ναύτης και στη συνέχεια ναύκληρος
Το μόναδικό χαρτί που μου χρειάζεται είναι το ναυτικοο φυλλάδιο και επιπλέον γνώση αγγλικών για διεθνή καριέρα? 
Χριάζομαι ή παρέχεται άλλη εκπαιδυση εκτός αυτής των σωστικών και πυροσβεστικών μέσων που απαιτήται για την έκδοση του ναυτικού φυλλαδίου?
Μόλις πάρω το ναυτικό φυλάδιο στα χέρια μου άν δε βρω κάποιο γνωστό τι ενέργειες να κάνω να μπαρκάρω ως ανειδίκευτος? Θα μ προσλάβει καμιά ναυτιλική εταιρία μη έχων εμπηρία και γνώση? Είναι δυνατό
Οι μισθοί των ναυτόπαιδων ξεκινούν απο τα 1500 Ευρώ. Σωστά;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα αν θες να ασχοληθέις με την ποντοπόρο:



> Πλεον στη ποντοπορο δεν υπαρχουν Ελληνες ναυτες και κατωτερα πληρωματα εδω και πολλα χρονια,αλλα στα ποσταλια τα κατωτερα πληρωματα ειναι Ελληνες και οι εταιριες της ακτοπλοιας παιρνουν συνεχως ναυτες-επικουρους και ολα αυτα τα συναφη,τωρα οπως σου ειπα για ποντοπορο μονο αξιωματικοι Ελληνες....


Στην ακτοπλοϊα προς το παρόν υπάρχει δουλειά...

----------


## nikolakis

Αν κατάλαβα απο όσα έχω διαβάσει στη ποντοπορο ναυτιλία θα βρω δουλειά μόνο ως αξιοματικός, ως αξιοματικός στην ακτοπλοια μόνο συστημένος με βίσμα και αν.
Επιπλέον ως ανειδίκευτος στη ποντοπόρο δεν υπάρχει πριπτωση να βρω δουλειά αν δε αλλάξω υπηκοότητα και δε πάψω να έχω τις απαιτήσεις που έχω αλλά στην ακτοπλοία έχω ελπίδες

Εγώ προτιμώ ακτοπλοία για ευνόητους λόγους.
Οποτε καλά το σκεφτομαι να μη χασω αντι να χασω 4 χρονια φοιτησης στις αεν να μπαρκάρω για 10 χρονια ως ναυτόπαις στην ακτοπλοία και με το καλό να γινω και ναύτης και ναύκηρος

*Επίσης θα θελα οι ίδιοι που λένε για λαμπρο μέλλον στη ναυτιλία ή ένα καλό μέλος του φορουμ να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το αν είναι εφικτό να σταδιοδρομίσω ακτοπλοία ως ναυτόπαις και τι μισθό θα παίρνω*

Βρε παιδιά οι εφοπλιστές θέλουν φτηνά και ξένα εργατικά χέρια την ιδια στιγμή μου το ναυτικό επιμελητήριο ελλάδας θέλει πως και πως να προσελκίσει Ελληνές στο ναυτικό επαγγελμα ενώ μάλιστα υπόσχεται λαμπρή σταδιοδρομία με καλές απολαβές όπως το παλιά καλό καιρό?΄
Μήπως καμπάνια με τη γεννιά 700 και των 3000 ευρώ κοροιδεύουν λίγο πολύ τους νέους στο βωμό μικρών συμφερόντων τις εκπαίδευσης

Πράγματι λείπουν έλληνες απο τα καράβια? Οι ελλληνες έχουν δυνατότητα λαμπρής σταδιοδρομίας στα καράβια τόσο ως ανειδικευτοι όσο και ως αξιοματικοί? Και σε ποια καράβια? Συνεχως ναυπηγούνται νέα καράβια το πιστέύω. Γιατί υπάρχουν άνεργοι ναυτικοί? 

Με όλα αυτά που ακούω δε θα φοιτήσω στη σχολή να φάω 4 χρόνια και μετά να με πιάσουν κότσο όπως την έχω πατήσει με δουλειές της στεριάς και καλά υποσχομενες δουλειες που με κοδοιδέψανε στο παρελθον αλλά καλύτερα να γίνω ναυτοπαις. Αν δε παιθάνω στη δουλεια και τους χαμηλους μισθους και δεν ισχυει αυτό που έχω διαβάσει αλλού οτι ο ναυτοπαις ξεκινά απο τα 1500 - 2000 ευρώ και ο αξιοματικός απο τα 3000 Ευρώ
θα το κάνω καριέρα αλλιως....................:twisted:κολυμπόντας.
Πειτε μου? Παρέθεσα τη γνώμη μου με τα αντίστοιχα συμπεράσματα.
Θέλω το φως ανθρώπων που γνωρίζουνε μπας και δεν αξίζει το κοπο να πάω ούτε για ναυτόπαις με τις οικονομικές απαιτήσεις που έχω και τη ζητηση που έχουν τα καράβια για Ελληνες ναυτικους τοσο αξιοματικούς όσο και ανειδικευτους.

----------


## k_chris

> Αν κατάλαβα απο όσα έχω διαβάσει στη ποντοπορο ναυτιλία θα βρω δουλειά μόνο ως αξιοματικός, ως αξιοματικός στην ακτοπλοια μόνο συστημένος με βίσμα και αν.


etsi to blepw ki egw. mono san axiwmatikos se pontopora aneta se aktoploia exw akoysei oti paizei poly to bisma alla xerw kai periptwseis pou aplws phgane sto grafeio kai tous phrane.




> Επιπλέον ως ανειδίκευτος στη ποντοπόρο δεν υπάρχει πριπτωση να βρω δουλειά αν δε αλλάξω υπηκοότητα και δε πάψω να έχω τις απαιτήσεις που έχω αλλά στην ακτοπλοία έχω ελπίδες


den yparxoun aneidikeytoi sta baporia. akomh kai oi naytopais exoune kapoia ypoti8emenh ekpaideysh. yphkoothta den xreiazetai na allaxeis. an einai na allaxeis kati einai o topos diamonhs sou gia na sou arkoun ta 800 dollaria to mhna. telos ti apaithseis exeis? exeis doulepsei pote aktoploia h pontopora? 




> Εγώ προτιμώ ακτοπλοία για ευνόητους λόγους.
> Οποτε καλά το σκεφτομαι να μη χασω αντι να χασω 4 χρονια φοιτησης στις αεν να μπαρκάρω για 10 χρονια ως ναυτόπαις στην ακτοπλοία και με το καλό να γινω και ναύτης και ναύκηρος


na xaseis 4 xronia???? apo tis aen bgaineis axiwmatikos exeliximos kai paragwgikos pou gtanei mexri ton anwtato ba8mo. ta 10 xronia tzobeno einai xasimo xronou kai kopoy. alla opws to blepei kaneis




> *Επίσης θα θελα οι ίδιοι που λένε για λαμπρο μέλλον στη ναυτιλία ή ένα καλό μέλος του φορουμ να με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με το αν είναι εφικτό να σταδιοδρομίσω ακτοπλοία ως ναυτόπαις και τι μισθό θα παίρνω*


de xerw ti paizei sthn aktoploia kai poso mallon san nayths. apo 8ema axiwmatikwn mesw aen apo proswpikh empeiria an kaneis aplws ta basika sth douleia sou de 8a xeis problhma




> Βρε παιδιά οι εφοπλιστές θέλουν φτηνά και ξένα εργατικά χέρια την ιδια στιγμή μου το ναυτικό επιμελητήριο ελλάδας θέλει πως και πως να προσελκίσει Ελληνές στο ναυτικό επαγγελμα ενώ μάλιστα υπόσχεται λαμπρή σταδιοδρομία με καλές απολαβές όπως το παλιά καλό καιρό?


taxideyw 4 xronia san axiwmatikos kai parakalane na mparkaroume. ayto pou blepw einai oti akomh mas 8eloyne gia logoys pou exoume pei paliotera. sigoura oloi prospa8oun na meiwseoun to kostos leitourgeias tou baporiou kai to kanoun bazontas "xenous-f8hnoteroys-ligo asxetoys kai anekpaideytous"  se xamhloteres 8eseis sthn ierarxia fortwnontas tous anwteroys me perissotero agxos kai isws perissoterh ergasia alla sthn telikh ola strwnoun. oloi mpainoun sto systhma kai etsi douleyoume ta baporia shmera  
to palio kairo aston. alomh kai shmera m ean mparko kaneis spiti pou leei o logos alla sto xwrio sou oxi sth boula. tespa programma 8elei shmera. an mpeis sth douleia 8a to katalabeis





> Μήπως καμπάνια με τη γεννιά 700 και των 3000 ευρώ κοροιδεύουν λίγο πολύ τους νέους στο βωμό μικρών συμφερόντων τις εκπαίδευσης


to legta den mporoune na se krathsoun s ayth th douleia an den exeis kai ligo to gonidio thn trela tou taxideuein. twra gia ta lefta poy les o xamhloteros mos8os mou htan 4400 e se conteiners prin 3 xronia otan xekinhsa kai shmera se tankers eimai sta 5000+. alla allou kerdizoyme oi naytikoi ki allou xanoume. kai xanalew pws ta xrhmata einai shmantikos paragwn alla de se krataei sth douleia ayth.tespa




> Πράγματι λείπουν έλληνες απο τα καράβια? Οι ελλληνες έχουν δυνατότητα λαμπρής σταδιοδρομίας στα καράβια τόσο ως ανειδικευτοι όσο και ως αξιοματικοί? Και σε ποια καράβια? Συνεχως ναυπηγούνται νέα καράβια το πιστέύω. Γιατί υπάρχουν άνεργοι ναυτικοί?


yparxei h tash meiwshs twn ellhnwn(basika twn akribwn plhrwmatwn) alla me ligo psaximo 8a breis etairia empeistosynhs h telospantwn sta8erhs syn8eshs. den yparxei periptwsh na anebeis pontoporo ws aneidikeytos (ap oso xerw me th mikrh mou empeiria se ellhnikh shmaia) epeidh nayphgountai nea karabia me nees texnologies kai kala xreiazetai ekpaideymeno kai eidikeymeno plhrwma. etsi opws to blepw den yparxoun anergoi naytikoi. ypargoun aergoi naytikoi h naytikoi twn la8os epilogwn opws yparxoun se ola ta epaggelmata. synexhs aytobeltiwsh, ekpaideysh, meraki kai ergasia se apogeiwnoun se ka8e epaggekma. elpizw na se kalhpsa.





> Με όλα αυτά που ακούω δε θα φοιτήσω στη σχολή να φάω 4 χρόνια και μετά να με πιάσουν κότσο όπως την έχω πατήσει με δουλειές της στεριάς και καλά υποσχομενες δουλειες που με κοδοιδέψανε στο παρελθον αλλά καλύτερα να γίνω ναυτοπαις. Αν δε παιθάνω στη δουλεια και τους χαμηλους μισθους και δεν ισχυει αυτό που έχω διαβάσει αλλού οτι ο ναυτοπαις ξεκινά απο τα 1500 - 2000 ευρώ και ο αξιοματικός απο τα 3000 Ευρώ
> θα το κάνω καριέρα αλλιως....................:twisted:κολυμπόντας.


sth 8esh sou 8a mpaina sth sxolh kai an pali xekinousa shmera pali stis aen 8a mpaina alla pare kai alles gnwmes h kalytera dokimase monos. sto 2o examhno ths sxolhs 8a gygeis ekpaideytiko taxidi, an kai prepei na eisai kai ligo tyxeros giati de xereis pou 8a peseis, 8a pareis  mia geysh ti pezei sta baporia


telos na xeka8arisw oti milaw gia ayta pou ezw egw se sygkekrimenes etairies giati akouw pragmata pou mou fainontai apisteyta sto klado mas. 
proteinw an einai na mpeis sto epaggelma na pas stis aen kai apo ekei blepeis ti sou tairiazei.

----------


## nikolakis

Πολύ ζωντανό και κατοπιστικό φορουμ με απαντήσεις που έρχονται άμεσα. Ισως όταν με το καλό αποκτήσω εμπηρίες και γω δίνω συζητώ και γω με τους νέους τις προοπτικές τους.
Πράγματι μόνο η αγάπη και το μικρόβιο του ταξίδυτή μπορέί να μ κρατήσει στο επάγγελμα. Τα χρήματα είναι σ δεύτερη μοίρα αλλα΄μετρούν πολύ και αυτά.
Δουλεύουμε για να απολαμβάνουμε, δε δουλεύουμε για να δουλεύουμε
Ενα αλλο μέλος του φορουμ με καλυψε στο θέμα που δεν καλύφτηκα απο τον αξιοματικό chris με προσωπικό μύνημα οντας ναυτης στην ακτοπλοία ο οποίος μου περιέγραψε πόσο σκληρό είναι το επάγγελμα αλλά και τις αντίστοιχες απολαβές και προοπτικές του. Βεβαια το κάθε τι ειναι οπως το δει κανεις και το εκτιμήσει
π.χ. Εγώ μπορέί να τραβάω φλέβες σε μια δουλεια γραφειου μπροστά σε  ένα υπολογιστή αλλά να ανεβαίνει το ηθικό μου ξεφορτώνοντας φορτηγά στη λαχαναγωρά

Αλλά τώρα μου δημιουργήθηκε ένα ερώτημα. Το πτυχείο του λυκείου, το ναυτικό φυλάδιο με τις αντίστοιχα σεμινάρια πυροσβεστικών και σωστικών μέσων για την απόκτησή του το πτυχείο ιστιοπλοίας ανοιχτής θαλάσσης δεν είναι και αρκετά προσόντα απο μόνα τους για έναν τζόβενο στην ακτοπλοία? Τι γνώσεις απαιτούν απο ένα πλύντη, παρκαδόρο και ρίπτη σχοινιών ή και οτι άλλο κάνει και δε γνωρίζω ακόμη?

----------


## Manolishaf

Να παραθέσω εναν προβληματισμό μου που δεν '' καίγομαι'' να λυθεί  αλλα ετσι κουβέντα να γίνεται. όταν δουλεύεις 6 μηνες σε tanker ή σε οποιοδήποτε αλλα καραβι δεν εχει σημασια, πληρώνεσαι για τους 6 μήνες που εισαι στο καράβι ή σε πληρώνουν και για ενα διαστημα που θα είσαι στη στεριά????

----------


## BULKERMAN

φιλε Μανωλη θα στο πω απλα.οταν οι εταιρειες σημερα για εξοικονομηση χρηματων εχουν ΜΟΝΟ 2 Ελληνες ( καπετανιο κ μηχανικο ) αντε και κανα δευτερο,.ολοι οι υπολοιποι ειναι Φιλιππινεζοι,Ρουμανοι,Ουκρανοι κ.λ.π.Εσυ που θα ξεκινησεις απο τριτος κ πως θα εξελιχθεις σε καπετανιος η μηχανικος??? μετρημενες ειναι οι εταιρειες που εχουν αρκετους Ελληνες στα πλοια τους.
Οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις σιγα σιγα οποιος προλαβε προλαβε!!

οι καλες εποχες με πλοια με πληρωμα 15,20  η 25 Ελληνες περασαν!

----------


## Manolishaf

κριμα και ήλπιζα.Αλλα επειδή ο τολμών νικά δεν απελπιζομαι θα το δω το θέμα, ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## alkiviadis

> φιλε Μανωλη θα στο πω απλα.οταν οι εταιρειες σημερα για εξοικονομηση χρηματων εχουν ΜΟΝΟ 2 Ελληνες ( καπετανιο κ μηχανικο ) αντε και κανα δευτερο,.ολοι οι υπολοιποι ειναι Φιλιππινεζοι,Ρουμανοι,Ουκρανοι κ.λ.π.Εσυ που θα ξεκινησεις απο τριτος κ πως θα εξελιχθεις σε καπετανιος η μηχανικος??? μετρημενες ειναι οι εταιρειες που εχουν αρκετους Ελληνες στα πλοια τους.
> Οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις σιγα σιγα οποιος προλαβε προλαβε!!
> 
> οι καλες εποχες με πλοια με πληρωμα 15,20 η 25 Ελληνες περασαν!


 
Τόσο χάλια είναι τα πράγματα???Τότε γιατί ζητάνε απεγνωσμένα να γεμίσουν οι σχολές??

----------


## marios.sp

> Τόσο χάλια είναι τα πράγματα???Τότε γιατί ζητάνε απεγνωσμένα να γεμίσουν οι σχολές??



Γιατι τους Ελληνες τους εμπιστευονται περισσοτερο νομιζω.Παντως εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ιδιωτικη σχολη στις Φιλληπινες που βγαζει πλοιαρχους και ανηκει σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια(Ελληνικη)

----------


## alkiviadis

> Γιατι τους Ελληνες τους εμπιστευονται περισσοτερο νομιζω.Παντως εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ιδιωτικη σχολη στις Φιλληπινες που βγαζει πλοιαρχους και ανηκει σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια(Ελληνικη)


 
Πάντως κρίμα θα είναι να βγούμε απο την σχολή και να μην έχουμε δουλειά...Δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε κ τίποτα άλλο..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα προς το παρον


Μακάρι να μην υπάρξει και στο μέλλον...

----------


## Manolishaf

Δηλαδή αν μπεις του χρόνου στη σχολή θα αντιμετωπίσεις προβλημα ή ακομη κατι γίνεται???

----------


## marios.sp

> Δηλαδή αν μπεις του χρόνου στη σχολή θα αντιμετωπίσεις προβλημα ή ακομη κατι γίνεται???


Οχι δεν θα αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα.Οι ναυτιλιακες εταιριες ζητουν ελληνες αξιωματικους.

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

> Παντως εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ιδιωτικη σχολη στις Φιλληπινες που βγαζει πλοιαρχους και ανηκει σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια(Ελληνικη)


  Οντως υπαρχει, και δεν εχει μονο ενας ελληνας εφοπλιστης, εχουν τουλαχιστον 2

----------


## ChiefMate

Παιδια μηπως μπερδευουμε το ζηταω ελληνα αξιωματικο με το ζηταω Μηχανικο Ε.Ν.??????
Στον κλαδο της μηχανης υπαρχει ζητηση,στην κουβερτα τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα.....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παιδια μηπως μπερδευουμε το ζηταω ελληνα αξιωματικο με το ζηταω Μηχανικο Ε.Ν.??????
> Στον κλαδο της μηχανης υπαρχει ζητηση,στην κουβερτα τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικα.....


Είναι δηλαδή προτιμότερο να πας για μηχανικός απο πλοίαρχος??Τότε γιατί βάζουν περισσότερους πλοιαρχους απο οτι μηχανικούς στις σχολές??

----------


## ChiefMate

> Είναι δηλαδή προτιμότερο να πας για μηχανικός απο πλοίαρχος??Τότε γιατί βάζουν περισσότερους πλοιαρχους απο οτι μηχανικούς στις σχολές??


 

Ανοιξε μια Ναυτεμπορικη κ δες τι ζητανε....Αν βαλουν περισοτερους Πλοιαρχους κ λιγοτερους μηχανικους τοτε ειναι που δεν θα δηλωσει μηχανογραφικο κανεις.....
Σημερα ενας β Μηχανικος με 2 χρονια εμπειρια σε αυτην την θεση,δουλευει ανετα σε γραφειο 'η σε νηογνωμονα.
Για [πηγαινε  σαν υποπλοιαρχος σε ενα γραφειο να ζητησεις δουλεια στην ξηρα,κ αμα δεν εχεις μεταπτυχιακο δεν σε παιρνουν ουτε για εξωτερικες δουλειες....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ανοιξε μια Ναυτεμπορικη κ δες τι ζητανε....Αν βαλουν περισοτερους Πλοιαρχους κ λιγοτερους μηχανικους τοτε ειναι που δεν θα δηλωσει μηχανογραφικο κανεις.....
> Σημερα ενας β Μηχανικος με 2 χρονια εμπειρια σε αυτην την θεση,δουλευει ανετα σε γραφειο 'η σε νηογνωμονα.
> Για [πηγαινε σαν υποπλοιαρχος σε ενα γραφειο να ζητησεις δουλεια στην ξηρα,κ αμα δεν εχεις μεταπτυχιακο δεν σε παιρνουν ουτε για εξωτερικες δουλειες....


Δεν αντιλέγω σε αυτά που λες αλλά στην φετινή προκύρηξη όπως και προήγουμενες νομίζω δίνουν περισσότερες θέσεις για να μπούν πλοίαρχοι παρά μηχανικοί..Αυτό που οφείλεται??

----------


## ChiefMate

> Δεν αντιλέγω σε αυτά που λες αλλά στην φετινή προκύρηξη όπως και προήγουμενες νομίζω δίνουν περισσότερες θέσεις για να μπούν πλοίαρχοι παρά μηχανικοί..Αυτό που οφείλεται??


 

Παντα ετσι γινοταν κ σου ξαναλεω πως αμα εβγαζαν περισοτερες θεσεις για μηχανικους,τοτε το κενο θα ηταν μεγαλυτερο που θα προεκυπτε.
Τωρα βγαζουν θεσεις για Πλοιαρχους,συμπληρωνουν τον αριθμο που θελουν για να παιρνουν επιδωτησεις κτλ,κ ετσι δουλευει το γραναζι αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.
Αν βγαλουν μια προκυρηξη για 200 Πλοιαρχους κ 500 μηχανικους,θα πληρρωνονταν οι θεσεις πλοιαρχων κ θα εμεναν πολλες θεσεις για Μηχανικους.Τοτε δεν θα μπορουσαν να παρουν κονδυλια για την λειτουργια των σχολων,δεν θα βολευονταν οι υποχρεωσεις προς τους καθηγητες..Πιστευω να μπαινεις στο νοημα.....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παντα ετσι γινοταν κ σου ξαναλεω πως αμα εβγαζαν περισοτερες θεσεις για μηχανικους,τοτε το κενο θα ηταν μεγαλυτερο που θα προεκυπτε.
> Τωρα βγαζουν θεσεις για Πλοιαρχους,συμπληρωνουν τον αριθμο που θελουν για να παιρνουν επιδωτησεις κτλ,κ ετσι δουλευει το γραναζι αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.
> Αν βγαλουν μια προκυρηξη για 200 Πλοιαρχους κ 500 μηχανικους,θα πληρρωνονταν οι θεσεις πλοιαρχων κ θα εμεναν πολλες θεσεις για Μηχανικους.Τοτε δεν θα μπορουσαν να παρουν κονδυλια για την λειτουργια των σχολων,δεν θα βολευονταν οι υποχρεωσεις προς τους καθηγητες..Πιστευω να μπαινεις στο νοημα.....


Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τι θέλεις να πείς...Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως...Ήθελα να πάω για πλοίαρχος αλλά συζήτησα με τον πατέρα μου και άλλαξα γνώμη..

----------


## haytek

Παρακολουθώ όλα αυτά που λέτε αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και κάτι άλλο ..

ΟΚ οι μηχανικοί έχουν περισσότερες διόδους για την ξηρά αλλά δεν αρκεί να επιλέξεις να γινεις μηχανικός μόνο για αυτό..
Πρέπει και να σου αρέσει το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού αλλιώς θα τα βρεις σκούρα...
Και μένα μου 'χε περάσει αυτή η περίπτωση στο μυαλό αλλά πιστεύω πως θα εξελιχθώ καλύτερα ως πλοιαρχος

----------


## maggiora

Η απόφαση το να πας μηχανικός ή πλοίαρχος είναι καθαρα υποκειμενική.
Μηχανικός για να πας θα πρέπει να γουστάρεις την μουντζούρα......!!

Πλοίαρχος εαν θα επιλέξεις να πας θα εχεις αλλου ειδους τρεχάματα....!!

Το σίγουρο και δεδομένο είναι ότι εάν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσεις οτι θες να σταματήσεις το επάγγελμα του Ναυτικού...να ξέρεις ότι σαν Μηχανικός θα έχεις περισσότερες προοπτικές στην στεριά απ οτι σαν Πλοίαρχος....

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## ChiefMate

> Παρακολουθώ όλα αυτά που λέτε αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και κάτι άλλο ..
> 
> ΟΚ οι μηχανικοί έχουν περισσότερες διόδους για την ξηρά αλλά δεν αρκεί να επιλέξεις να γινεις μηχανικός μόνο για αυτό..
> Πρέπει και να σου αρέσει το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού αλλιώς θα τα βρεις σκούρα...
> Και μένα μου 'χε περάσει αυτή η περίπτωση στο μυαλό αλλά πιστεύω πως θα εξελιχθώ καλύτερα ως πλοιαρχος


 
Aκριβως!Πολυ σωστος....
Για την δουλεια που θα κανουμε γεννιομαστε...Ενας Μηχανικος δεν θα γινοταν ποτε Πλοιαρχος οπως κ ενας Πλοιαρχος ποτε Μηχανικος.
Καθε κλαδος εχει κ τις δυσκολιες του γι αυτο θελει πολυ σκεψη....Επισης αν απο πριν μπει καποιος σε ενα βαπορι σκεφτεται τις προοπτικες της ξηρας,καλυτερα να μην μπει σε βαπορι ποτε.....Συμβουλη ειναι αυτη!

----------


## maggiora

Επισης αν απο πριν μπει καποιος σε ενα βαπορι σκεφτεται τις προοπτικες της ξηρας,καλυτερα να μην μπει σε βαπορι ποτε.....Συμβουλη ειναι αυτη! 

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτο.-

Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι σκεφτονται μετα απο καποια χρονια.....πως θα εξελιχθουν στην στερια....!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Επισης αν απο πριν μπει καποιος σε ενα βαπορι σκεφτεται τις προοπτικες της ξηρας,καλυτερα να μην μπει σε βαπορι ποτε.....Συμβουλη ειναι αυτη! 
> 
> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτο.-
> 
> Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι σκεφτονται μετα απο καποια χρονια.....πως θα εξελιχθουν στην στερια....!!


 
Καλα ειναι να σκεφτομαστε,να ονειρευομαστε,να προσμενουμε!
Αλλα καλο ειναι να ξεκιναμε με το μυαλο στο οτι ειμαστε ναυτικοι,ειμαστε στα βαπορια κ θα κανουμε καριερα σε αυτα...
Οταν θα περασουν τα χρονια κ δεις πως δεν υπαρχει προοπτικη για την ξηρα ειτε επειδη δεν εχεις γνωριμιες,ειτε επειδη δεν εισαι απο καποιο χωριο,τοτε θα απογοητευτεις κ ειναι κριμα!
Σκεψου πως θα εισαι στα βαπορια κ αν μια ωραια μερα ξεμπαρκαρεις κ σε φωναξουν στο γραφειο της εκαστοτε εταιρειας κ σου πουν πως υπαρχει μια θεση για εσενα τοτε θα το χαρεις πραγματικα....
Εκτος αν σκοπευεις για καμια ΔΕΗ οποτε αλλαζει το πραμα..........

----------


## opelmanos

> Επισης αν απο πριν μπει καποιος σε ενα βαπορι σκεφτεται τις προοπτικες της ξηρας,καλυτερα να μην μπει σε βαπορι ποτε.....Συμβουλη ειναι αυτη! 
> 
> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτο.-
> 
> Αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι σκεφτονται μετα απο καποια χρονια.....πως θα εξελιχθουν στην στερια....!!


Σίγουρα γιατί στερείσαι πολλά πράγματα  αν είσαι 24 ώρες το 24 ωρο στο πλοίπ και πολύ περισσότερο αν έχεις ψυχοπαθείς ανωτέρους.Στην αγανάκτηση σου αυτό που λές είναι:ΘΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ

----------


## maggiora

Αλλα καλο ειναι να ξεκιναμε με το μυαλο στο οτι ειμαστε ναυτικοι,ειμαστε στα βαπορια κ θα κανουμε καριερα σε αυτα...

Εισαι αρκετα ρομαντικος και μπραβο σου...
Μακαρι ολοι οι Ναυτικοι να το εβλεπαν ετσι....

 Φταινε πολλα που οι περισσοτεροι δεν το βλεπουν ετσι ομως!!
Εαν παρατηρησεις σε μια σχολη ΑΕΝ ποσοι εισαγονται και ποσοι αποφοιτουν...αστα να πανε.!!!

Οταν θα περασουν τα χρονια κ δεις πως δεν υπαρχει προοπτικη για την ξηρα ειτε επειδη δεν εχεις γνωριμιες,ειτε επειδη δεν εισαι απο καποιο χωριο,τοτε θα απογοητευτεις κ ειναι κριμα!

Καλο ειναι να συμβουλευουμε τους νεοτερους στο τι θα αντιμετωπισουν και στις προοπτικες...!!!Αυτο που λες ισχυει περισσοτερο για τους πλοιαρχους...!!!Οι Μηχανικοι ειναι ακομοι περιζητητοι στην αγορα εργασιας...!!!

Εκτος αν σκοπευεις για καμια ΔΕΗ οποτε αλλαζει το πραμα.......... 

Προσωπικα δεν σκοπευω σε καμια ΔΕΗ!!!Καποιος ομως μπορει να το εκμεταλευτει ακομα κι αυτο.......!!!Οπως και σε επιθεωρησεις οπως και σε αλλα πολλα....


ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σίγουρα γιατί στερείσαι πολλά πράγματα αν είσαι 24 ώρες το 24 ωρο στο πλοίπ και πολύ περισσότερο αν έχεις ψυχοπαθείς ανωτέρους.Στην αγανάκτηση σου αυτό που λές είναι:ΘΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ


Ολοι καποια στιγμη το εχουμε πει αυτο,αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι η λυση ετσι δεν ειναι?
Προσπαθεις για την καλυτερη συνεργασια κ να εισαι σιγουρος πως οσο ψυχοπαθεις να ειναι ο αλλος τον καλο εργατη τον ανταμοιβει...
Κ στην τελικη γιατι να χαλας το πλανο κ το προγραμμα σου για ενα ψυχολογικα ανισορροπο?

----------


## haytek

Γιαυτό οφείλουμε να είμαστε τυπικοί με όλους πάνω σε ένα βαπόρι

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ... ΑΞΙΖΕΙ? ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ Η ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ...

----------


## sailormoon

> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ... ΑΞΙΖΕΙ? ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ Η ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ...



na sinexiseis proswpika to geniko likeio kai meta na mpeis se AEN.... den aksizei na pas sto nautiko likeio gia polous logous...

----------


## mastropanagos

> na sinexiseis proswpika to geniko likeio kai meta na mpeis se AEN.... den aksizei na pas sto nautiko likeio gia polous logous...


Συμφωνω και εγω...Μη ποσταρεις ομως την ιδια ερωτηση φιλε καπτεν νεμο σε πολλα τοπικ...

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΟΚ... ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ... ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.

----------


## haytek

παιδιά συγνώμη για την ερώτηση που θα ακολουθήσει αλλά έχω μια συζήτηση με ενά φίλο μου που έχει κάνει κι αυτός τα χαρτιά του και λέμε για το τσιγάρο..τελικά σε τανκερ επιτρέπετε να καπνίζεις στην καμπίνα σου?

----------


## marios.sp

> παιδιά συγνώμη για την ερώτηση που θα ακολουθήσει αλλά έχω μια συζήτηση με ενά φίλο μου που έχει κάνει κι αυτός τα χαρτιά του και λέμε για το τσιγάρο..τελικά σε τανκερ επιτρέπετε να καπνίζεις στην καμπίνα σου?


Φιλε haytek απο οτι εχω ακουσει στην καμπινα δεν επιτρεπεται!!αν και πιστευω οτι καπνιζουν!καλυτερα ας απαντησουν αυτοι που εχουν κανει σε βαπορι και γνωριζουν κατι παραπανω! :Smile:

----------


## πρωτοπαρκος

καλησπερα σε ολους, ειμαι κοκκινοφιλαδιτης εκανα και τα σεμιναρια σωστικων και T/S-COW θα ηθαλα να μου πει καποιος που ηπαρχουν γραφεια για να ξεκινησω. ευχαριστω!

----------


## spirakis

καλησπερα.ναι αν μπορει καποιος να απαντησει στο θεμα που να γνωριζει διοτι θα παω και εγω να τελειωσω τα σωστηκα και πυροσβεστικα μεσα τον οκτομβρη και θελω να μπαρκαρω αμεσως.βρισκεις ευκολα θεση σε πλοιο εξω?για πειτε αγαπιτοι γνωμες.

----------


## ChiefMate

> καλησπερα.ναι αν μπορει καποιος να απαντησει στο θεμα που να γνωριζει διοτι θα παω και εγω να τελειωσω τα σωστηκα και πυροσβεστικα μεσα τον οκτομβρη και θελω να μπαρκαρω αμεσως.βρισκεις ευκολα θεση σε πλοιο εξω?για πειτε αγαπιτοι γνωμες.


 
Σαν τι θα μπαρκαρεις?
Τι εχεις τελειωσει κ τι σκοπευεις να κανεις?????????

----------


## k_chris

genika se ka8e ploio yparxoun sxediasmenoi xwroi gia kapnisma kai se kanena typo ploiou den porobleponte oi kampines,,,,,,,,,,,,

alla kapnizoume pantou!!! ektos bebaia apo to katastrwma

----------


## k_chris

polous alexiptwtistes blepw chiefmate 

nomiza pws perasan ayta

----------


## ChiefMate

> polous alexiptwtistes blepw chiefmate 
> 
> nomiza pws perasan ayta


 
Δεν περασαν δυστυχως....
Η ναυτιλια αν εχουμε καταλαβει γυρναει 30 χρονια πισω.
Τα βαπορια θα γεμισουν ξανα με ελληνες λογω της κρισης που θα τους σπρωξει παλι ολους στην θαλασσα,κ παλι θα γινουν τα παλια...
Μπαρκαρουμε για ενα αμαξι,μια μηχανη κ τελος!
Η ιστορια παντα επαναλαμβανεται!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Δεν περασαν δυστυχως....
> Η ναυτιλια αν εχουμε καταλαβει γυρναει 30 χρονια πισω.
> Τα βαπορια θα γεμισουν ξανα με ελληνες λογω της κρισης που θα τους σπρωξει παλι ολους στην θαλασσα,κ παλι θα γινουν τα παλια...
> Μπαρκαρουμε για ενα αμαξι,μια μηχανη κ τελος!
> Η ιστορια παντα επαναλαμβανεται!!!


Λες? Ισως να μην ειναι και τοσο κακο αυτο ετσι?

----------


## ChiefMate

> Λες? Ισως να μην ειναι και τοσο κακο αυτο ετσι?


Η ποιοτητα ναυτικων που θα ερθουν στα βαπορια θα δειξει αν ειναι καλο ή κακο....

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Η ποιοτητα ναυτικων που θα ερθουν στα βαπορια θα δειξει αν ειναι καλο ή κακο....


 
Συμφωνω οτι θα γυρισουμε παλι σε παλια προβληματα αλλα απο το να ειναι γεματα τα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ πλοια με Φιλιππινια,Ρουμανους,Ουκρανους και καθε λογης περιεργο << ναυτικο >> ισως ειναι καλυτερα να ξαναγεμισουν τα πλοια με Ελληνες.

----------


## Natsios

> Συμφωνω οτι θα γυρισουμε παλι σε παλια προβληματα αλλα απο το να ειναι γεματα τα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ πλοια με Φιλιππινια,Ρουμανους,Ουκρανους και καθε λογης περιεργο << ναυτικο >> ισως ειναι καλυτερα να ξαναγεμισουν τα πλοια με Ελληνες.


Απο όλους αυτους που θα ερθουν, αν τελικά ερθουν, κάποιοι θα αγαπησουν τελικα το επαγγελμα και κάποιοι όλο και κάτι θα μαθουν. Θα κρατηθει λιγο παραπάνω η ναυτική τεχνη στο μελλον απο έλληνες γιατι σε λίγο ακομα και στα ποσταλια αλλοδαπους θα βλέπαμε. Όλα βεβαια ειναι υποθέσεις και μονο ο χρονος και οι εξελιξεις θα δειξουν τι θα γινει.

----------


## Leo

Σας βρίσκω αισιόδοξους βρε παιδιά, δηλαδή  πιστεύετε ότι οι Ελληνες θα γυρίσουν πίσω? Με τι μισθολόγια? Ελληνικά? Ποιός τα πληρώνει? Ζείτε στη Ελλάδα και βλέπετε ότι οι Ναυτική εκπαίδευση φθήνει... Δεν το ζείτε στα πλοία? Δεν το διαβάζετε που το γράφουν εδώ οι Δόκιμοι που φοιτούν στις ΑΕΝ? Για ποιούς Έλληνες ναυτικούς μιλάμε? Πόσους?  Όταν μιλάμε για Έλληνες ναυτικούς εννούμε τους "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ" όχι ότι να 'ναι, αυτό έφυγε και δεν θα το ξαναδούμε / ξαναδείτε. Εύχομαι να είμαι λάθος εγώ και να διαψευσθώ. Τα παιδιά μας κύριοι τα μεγαλώνουμε για να πίνουν καφέ στην καφετέρια και εμείς να δουλεύουμε και συνταξιούχοι να μην τους λήψει τίποτα. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο, το σκηνικό είναι μια πίκρα...

----------


## Giannis...

> Σας βρίσκω αισιόδοξους βρε παιδιά, δηλαδή  πιστεύετε ότι οι Ελληνες θα γυρίσουν πίσω? Με τι μισθολόγια? Ελληνικά? Ποιός τα πληρώνει? Ζείτε στη Ελλάδα και βλέπετε ότι οι Ναυτική εκπαίδευση φθήνει... Δεν το ζείτε στα πλοία? Δεν το διαβάζετε που το γράφουν εδώ οι Δόκιμοι που φοιτούν στις ΑΕΝ? Για ποιούς Έλληνες ναυτικούς μιλάμε? Πόσους?  Όταν μιλάμε για Έλληνες ναυτικούς εννούμε τους "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ" όχι ότι να 'ναι, αυτό έφυγε και δεν θα το ξαναδούμε / ξαναδείτε. Εύχομαι να είμαι λάθος εγώ και να διαψευσθώ. Τα παιδιά μας κύριοι τα μεγαλώνουμε για να πίνουν καφέ στην καφετέρια και εμείς να δουλεύουμε και συνταξιούχοι να μην τους λήψει τίποτα. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο, το σκηνικό είναι μια πίκρα...


Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου γιατι και εγω ειμαι απο τους απαισιοδοξους της ολης αυτης ιστοριας γιατι αυτες οι εικονες των περιστασιακων ναυτικων υπηρχαν κατα καιρους για περιστασιακα χρηματα να μπαλωσουν μια δυο τρυπες ή να παρουν μηχανη, αμαξι κτλ. Οταν τα καραβια γεμισαν με Ελληνες υπηρχε αρκετη φτωχεια και αναδουλεια και οι τοτε μισθοι ηταν αρκετα καλοι για τους ναυτικους.Τα μπαρκα ομως τοτε ηταν αρκετα μεγαλα με αποτελεσμα οι ναυτικοι να ειναι ναυτικοι και να αγαπησουν τη θαλασσα.Τωρα ποιος νεος θα κανει τετοιο βημα που τα περιμενει ολα ετοιμα και οι γονεις του να δουλευουν σαν χαμαληδες για το καμαρι τους ?

----------


## Natsios

Σωστα τα λετε καπταιν Λεο και gangster. Το ολο θεμα ειναι οντως αισιοδοξο και βασιζεται στην υποθεση οτι λογο κρισης (μη ευρεση δουλειας, οικονομικες δυσκολιες σε μια εποχη με απαιτησεις βλεπε καλο αμαξι, μηχανη, κινητο κτλ)  ισως να υπάρξουν καποιοι που θα στραφουν στη θαλασσα και ισως ετσι αλλαξουν λιγουλακι τα πραγματα.  Ειπαμε ομως "αν θα υπαρξουν" και "τι θα ειναι". Ειδομεν...

----------


## Giannis...

> Σωστα τα λετε καπταιν Λεο και gangster. Το ολο θεμα ειναι οντως αισιοδοξο και βασιζεται στην υποθεση οτι λογο κρισης (μη ευρεση δουλειας, οικονομικες δυσκολιες σε μια εποχη με απαιτησεις βλεπε καλο αμαξι, μηχανη, κινητο κτλ)  ισως να υπάρξουν καποιοι που θα στραφουν στη θαλασσα και ισως ετσι αλλαξουν λιγουλακι τα πραγματα.  Ειπαμε ομως "αν θα υπαρξουν" και "τι θα ειναι". Ειδομεν...


Τωρα που δεν υπαρχει ρευστο και οι "απαιτησεις" ειναι τεραστιες οι εφοπλιστες εχουν βρει φθηνοτερα εργατικα χερια και δεν νομιζω να τεθει προς σκεψη η αντικατασταση των αλλοδαπων πληρωματων στα ποντοπορα πλοια, οτι αντεξει η ακτοπλοοια μας και μονο. Το σημαντικοτερο ομως ειναι να μεταδιδεται αυτη η ατιμη η ναυτοσυνη που βλεπω τους 50αρηδες και τους ζηλευω...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Τωρα που δεν υπαρχει ρευστο και οι "απαιτησεις" ειναι τεραστιες οι εφοπλιστες εχουν βρει φθηνοτερα εργατικα χερια και δεν νομιζω να τεθει προς σκεψη η αντικατασταση των αλλοδαπων πληρωματων στα ποντοπορα πλοια, οτι αντεξει η ακτοπλοοια μας και μονο. Το σημαντικοτερο ομως ειναι να μεταδιδεται αυτη η ατιμη η ναυτοσυνη που βλεπω τους 50αρηδες και τους ζηλευω...


 
Ειναι πολλοι οι παραγοντες για το πως μπορει να αντικατασταθουν οι ξενοι με Ελληνες κ στην ποντοπορο ναυτιλια κ απο εδω φυσικα δεν μπορουμε να τους αναλυσουμε ...Τωρα οσο αφορα την Ναυτοσυνη νομιζω πως ολα ερχονται με την εμπειρια.
Κ ειδικα σημερα στην εποχη των αυτοματοποιημενων πλοιων,των ηλεκτρονικων υπολογιστων κ της Αγγλικης γλωσσας υπαρχουν πολλοι που ζηλευουν αυτο απο εσενα,ξεχωρα απο την ναυτοσυνη η οποια ισως να ειναι κ εμφυτη στον χαρακτηρα μας...
Ολα ειναι δουνε κ λαβειν!Ολοι παιρνουμε πραγματα απο τους παλαιοτερους αλλα κ αυτοι απο εμας τους νεοτερους.Ετσι συνεχιζεται η ναυτιλια κ θα συνεχιζεται!
Το δικο μας επαγγελμα αλλωστε μπορει να το συγκριθει μονο με του γιατρου κ δεν ειναι υπερβολη.Καθε μερα δεν ξερεις τι θα προκυψει...

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ μου Chief λες "*Ολα ειναι δουνε κ λαβειν!"* και συμφωνώ εκτός από αυτό "*ξεχωρα απο την ναυτοσυνη η οποια ισως να ειναι κ εμφυτη στον χαρακτηρα μας..."* Αυτό εξέλειπε στους χαλπούς καιρούς μας. Επειδή έτυχε να γνωριστούμε και είσαι νεότατος, μακάρι να είχαν όλοι οι συνομήλικοι και νεότεροι σου, την δική σου θέρμη και πάθος για το ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Από τα γραπτά σου και μόνο βγαίνει αυτό, να μη σου πω ότι κάνει κάνει "μπάμ" (η θέρμη και πάθος σου εννοώ). Μπράβο σου και εύχομαι οι εξελίξεις να μην σε απογοητεύσουν αλλά να σε ζεστάνουν περισσότερο.

----------


## Giannis...

> Ειναι πολλοι οι παραγοντες για το πως μπορει να αντικατασταθουν οι ξενοι με Ελληνες κ στην ποντοπορο ναυτιλια κ απο εδω φυσικα δεν μπορουμε να τους αναλυσουμε ...Τωρα οσο αφορα την Ναυτοσυνη νομιζω πως ολα ερχονται με την εμπειρια.
> Κ ειδικα σημερα στην εποχη των αυτοματοποιημενων πλοιων,των ηλεκτρονικων υπολογιστων κ της Αγγλικης γλωσσας υπαρχουν πολλοι που ζηλευουν αυτο απο εσενα,ξεχωρα απο την ναυτοσυνη η οποια ισως να ειναι κ εμφυτη στον χαρακτηρα μας...
> Ολα ειναι δουνε κ λαβειν!Ολοι παιρνουμε πραγματα απο τους παλαιοτερους αλλα κ αυτοι απο εμας τους νεοτερους.Ετσι συνεχιζεται η ναυτιλια κ θα συνεχιζεται!
> Το δικο μας επαγγελμα αλλωστε μπορει να το συγκριθει μονο με του γιατρου κ δεν ειναι υπερβολη.Καθε μερα δεν ξερεις τι θα προκυψει...


Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διατηρησω τις αμφιβολιες μου για τους Ελληνες της ποντοπορου, διοτι τωρα χαθηκαν και οι περισσοτεροι παραδοσιακοι εφοπλιστες που αγαπουσαν και αγωνιουσαν για τα βαπορια τους γιατι κοπιασαν για να τ' αποκτησουν. Σημερα δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο, ολα ειναι με χρονοδιαγραμματα, τι τους νοιαζει η κατασταση του πλοιου εσοδα να υπαρχουν με τα μικροτερα εξοδα=αλλοδαπα πληρωματα. Το προβλημα με την αυτοματοποιηση των πλοιων ειναι οτι πλεον ξεχασαμε να χρησιμοποιουμε τα παραδοσιακα οργανα ναυτιλιας και αν μας κατσει μια στραβη εκατσε και το καικι μας. Το δικο μας επαγγελμα αλλωστε μπορει να συγκριθει μονο με του στρατιωτικου γιατρου σε περιοδο πολεμου κ δεν ειναι υπερβολη. Ο αλλος ειναι καθε μερα σπιτι του :Wink: .

----------


## ChiefMate

> Οι εξελίξεις να μην σε απογοητεύσουν αλλά να σε ζεστάνουν περισσότερο.


 
Τις εξελιξεις τις βλεπω κ εγω κ θα ειμουν χαζος αν δεν τις εβλεπα ή αν εκανα τα στραβα ματια..
Γι αυτο πολλες φορες ειμαι επικριτικος προς τους νεοτερους.
Τουλαχιστον να καταλαβουν πως εχουν τα πραγματα κ αυτοι οι λιγοι που εχουμε μεινει κ οι ακομα λιγοτεροι που μπαινουν σε αυτο το επαγγελμα να κρατησουμε ενα επιπεδο στην Ναυτιλια γιατι οι Κινεζοι ειναι στην γωνια κ μας κλεινουν πονηρα το ματι...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ελπιζω να μην ξεχνατε τι σημαινει η λεξη ''ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ''!!!
γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι περιεργοι που ειναι τωρα στα πλοια δουλευουν λες και ειναι σε δουλεια γραφειου σαν δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι...!!!δεν πα να καιγεται το πλοιο?αυτοι θα σου πουν "εγω εκανα τη βαρδια μου ,τελος'' αυτο εννουσα να μπουν ξανα οι Ελληνες στα πλοια.
και καποια στιγμη αργα η γρηγορα θα καταλαβουνε και οι εφοπλιστες οτι ναι μεν ειναι πιο φθηνοι οι καθε λογης ξενοι αλλα τα λεφτα που κερδιζουνε σε μισθους θα τα χασουνε πολλαπλα αλλου.οταν βλεπεις νεα πλοια 1,5 κ 2 χρονων ερειπια η σε μαυρα χαλια ( αρχισαν να βαζουν και αλλοδαπους καπεταναιους βλεπετε!! ) ε δεν θα αργησει η στιγμη που θα ξαναλλαξουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## spirakis

> Σαν τι θα μπαρκαρεις?
> Τι εχεις τελειωσει κ τι σκοπευεις να κανεις?????????


 σαν ναυτης ελπιζω αν βρω καποια θεση απο την στιγμη που εχουν γεμισει τα πλοια με αλλοδαπους.βαρεθηκα να δουλευω απο τα 16 μου σε δουλειες που μια ζωη με κλεβουν σε ενσημα και χρηματα.ειμαι 24 και θελω να βρω κατι σταθερο και με καλα λεφτα να κανω κι εγω κατι σωστο στην ζωη μου.αλλα δν ειμαστε ολοι οπως λενε μερικοι εδω μονο για τον καφε και να τα εχουμε ολα ετοιμα απο τους γονεις μας.μερικοι εχουν μεροκαματιαριδες γονεις οπου δν μπορουν να τα παρεχουν ολα μα ολα και βγαζουν μονοι τους το ψωμι τους.και κατι τελαιυταιο ποτε μα ποτε μην συγκρινετε τον Ελληνα με αλλους αλλοδαπους γιατι οχι μονο στην δουλεια αλλα και γενικα στην ζωη ο ελληνας εχει κατι οπου δν υπαρχει σε καμια αλλη γλωσσα του κοσμου.Φιλοτιμο.....οποτε ας καλμαρουμε λιγο γιατι το φιλιτιμο δν εχει χαθει ακομα.θελουμε να βρουμε δουλεια σε ελληνικο πλοιο και μας κατακρηνετε αμεσως μολις ειπαμε κατι οτι δν κανουμε για την δουλεια,ε τοτε ας γεμισετε τα πλοια με ξενους.τι να πω......

----------


## Apostolos

Spirakis να σε καλά, μην ακούς τα λόγια, το επάγγλεμα χρειάζετε νέους σε όλλες τις ιδικότητες, μάθε όσα γίνετε παραπάνω, ποτέ μην λές "τα ξέρω όλα" και μήν το παίξεις ποτέ κάποιος. Μάθε αγγλικά για να μην φωβάσαι το αύριο γιατι οι άσχετοι ξένοι ειναι πλέον αρκετά καλοί στα αγγλικά τους.
Χρειάζόμαστε αυριανους λοστρόμους για να κυνηγάνε τους ξένους!

----------


## spirakis

μιλαω φιλικα παντα ε?μην παρεξηγηθουμε. :Very Happy:

----------


## spirakis

να σαι κι εσυ καλα φιλε μου.και σε ευχαριστω.απο αγγλικα και υπολογιστες ευτυχως τα παω πολυ καλα.εχω το ecdl στους υπολογιστες και το FCE του cambridge στα αγγλικα.θα παω να τελειωσω και την σχολη και μετα ολο και καπου θα μπω κι εγω.το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι να μην βρω να μπαρκαρω  ολα τα αλλα δν με απασχολουν.καθε αρχη και δυσκολη. :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Spirakis να σε καλά, μην ακούς τα λόγια, το επάγγλεμα χρειάζετε νέους σε όλλες τις ιδικότητες, μάθε όσα γίνετε παραπάνω, ποτέ μην λές "τα ξέρω όλα" και μήν το παίξεις ποτέ κάποιος. Μάθε αγγλικά για να μην φωβάσαι το αύριο γιατι οι άσχετοι ξένοι ειναι πλέον αρκετά καλοί στα αγγλικά τους.
> Χρειάζόμαστε αυριανους λοστρόμους για να κυνηγάνε τους ξένους!


 
Συναδελφε δεκτο αυτο που λες αλλα αυτοι οι νεοι που θα γινουν τζοβενα κ μετα ναυτες κ επειτα λοστρομοι εκτος απο την Ακτοπλο'ι'α?
Ελαχιστες εταιρειες απασχολουν Ελληνες ναυτες...
Επισης δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι ασχετοι ξενοι κ αυτο ασε με να το αιτιολογησω με βαση αυτα που εχω δει μιας κ ασχολουμε με την ποντοπορο ναυτιλια...
Οι Ινδοι αποφοιτωντας απο τις σχολες τους παιρνουν διπλωματα Αγγλικης ναυτικης σχολης...Σε φορτωση double banking στην Γκοα της Ινδιας οταν σπαγανε οι καβοι,δεν σηκωνοταν ο λοστρομος αλλα οι Δοκιμοι.Αυτο λεει πολλα!
Επισης Ελληνικες εταιρειες εχουν ιδρυσει σχολες στις Φιλιπινες για την παραγωγη Αξιωματικων κ πληρωματων.
Ο δικος μας νεος πως θα πιασει τζοβενο σε ενα βαπορι,ποτε θα γινει ναυτης,κ μετα ποτε λοστρομος?
Θα πω κατι που εχω ξαναπει...
Η ναυτιλια παει αντιθετα απο τον ηλιο...
ξεκινησε απο Δυτικα (Νορβηγια,Ισπανια κτλ...),εκανε μια μεσημβρινη διαβαση απο την Ελλαδα,στην συνεχεια πηγε προς Ρωσια,Πακισταν,Ινδια κ τωρα ειναι πανω απο τις Φιλιπινες κ θα δυσει στην Κινα..
Φετος με βαση τα στατιστικα ειναι η πρωτη χρονια που η Ελληνικη κυριαρχια απειλειται κ αυτο εγινε απο Κινεζους,οι οποιοι στην ουσια δημιουργησαν την ''Κριση'' για να μαζεψουν ολο το τοναζ..Κ το καταφεραν!
Για να μην ξεφευγω απο το θεμα,δεν θελω να απογοητευσω τον νεο φιλο που θελει να κανει καριερα.Χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν παιδια που θελουν να υπηρετησουν την ναυτιλια μας απο αυτο το ποστο,απλα αναφερω τις δυσκολιες οι οποιες αντικειμενικα υπαρχουν..
Αν διαφωνειτε θα ειναι χαρα μου να το συζητησουμε!
Φιλικα!

----------


## Giannis...

Spyrakis καταρχην καλη σταδιοδρομια στον νεο σου επαγγελματικο οριζοντα. Δεν απευθυνομουν σε εσενα οταν ειπα για νεους που τα περιμενουν ολα απο τους γονεις τους αλλα αυτο γινεται απο ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των νεων σημερα και δεν ειναι καθολου ευχαριστο. Τωρα πλεον οι χειρωνακτικες εργασιες εχουν απαξιωθει συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του ναυτικου και ολοι θελουν ενα γραφειακι. Δεν ηθελα να σε αποθαρυνω ισα ισα που η ναυτιλια δεν προκειται να σβησει ποτε, εμεις οι Ελληνες ναυτικοι τραβαμε ζορια αλλα που θα παει θα περασει κι αυτη η μπορα.

----------


## spirakis

δηλαδη βρε παρεα ετσι οπως μου τα λετε θα βρω παραπολυ δυσκολα καπου να μπαρκαρω?γιατι δν περνουν ελληνες ναυτες πια?εγω οπου θα εχω πτυχιο αγγλικων,υπολογιστων και το χαρτι της σχολης δν θα βρω να μπαρκαρω?

----------


## Manolishaf

μήπως ξέρει κανεις πόσοι γ΄β΄και α΄πλοίαρχοι υπάρχουν σε κάθε καράβι (ακτοπλοία)???

----------


## Giannis...

> μήπως ξέρει κανεις πόσοι γ΄β΄και α΄πλοίαρχοι υπάρχουν σε κάθε καράβι (ακτοπλοία)???


Η οργανικη συνθεση του ναυτολογιου συνηθως απαιτει 1 πλοιαρχο, 1 υπαρχο, 1 υποπλοιαρχο και 1 ανθυποπλοιαρχο. Στην πραγματικοτητα ομως στα περισσοτερα επιβατηγα ειναι 3(β' και γ') για τις βαρδιες, 1 υπαρχος και 1 πλοιαρχος. Βεβαια αυτο ειναι στην κριση της εταιριας για το πως θα διαμορφωσει την συνθεση του καθε πλοιου αναλογα με τις αναγκες των δρομολογιων του.

----------


## Manolishaf

να'σαι καλα gangster.86. χθες ταξιδεψα με το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και είδα τουλαχιστον 5 ανθυποπλοίαρχους και μπορώ να πω οτι παραξενευτικά.

Υ.Γ. το τραγουδάκι απο όπου πήρες την υπογραφή σου δεν είναι εξαιρετικό???? έχει πολυ ωραία μελωδια αλλα και οι στιχοι είναι το κάτι αλλο

----------


## Giannis...

> να'σαι καλα gangster.86. χθες ταξιδεψα με το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και είδα τουλαχιστον 5 ανθυποπλοίαρχους και μπορώ να πω οτι παραξενευτικά.
> 
> Υ.Γ. το τραγουδάκι απο όπου πήρες την υπογραφή σου δεν είναι εξαιρετικό???? έχει πολυ ωραία μελωδια αλλα και οι στιχοι είναι το κάτι αλλο


Μαλλον φιλε μου μερικοι απο τους 5 θα ηταν λογιστες β' γιατι εχουν σχεδον ιδια γαλονια μεταξυ τους. Στους λογιστες β' τα γαλονια τους εχουν μια λεπτομερια απο ασπρο χρωμα αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετα ευδιακριτη. Οσο για την μαντιναδα αυτη οτι και να πω θα ειναι λιγο, ειδικα αν την ακουσεις απο την εκπληκτικη φωνη του Καραγιωργη ειναι ακομα καλυτερη :Wink: .

----------


## nikolakis

Παιδιά και γω δεν εβγαλα σχολή ΑΕΝ όπου πάντοτε ήθελα να φοιτήσω αλλά είδα οτι δεν είμαι για τόσο βαριές σπουδές και οτι περισσότερο μου πάει το βαρύ επάγγελμα του ναύτη ή του λοστρόμου σε ένα πλοίο.
Θέλω να κάνω καριέρα στην ακτοπλοια ξεκιώντας απο λοστρόμος
Εχω και γω τις ιδιες απορίες με του spiraki, πολύ όρεξη για δουλεια και συνεχιζόμενη ναυτική εκπαίδευση αν και θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε στα παρακάτω
Αλήθεια παρέχεται συνεχιζόμενη εκπαιδευση και επαγγελματική εξέλιξή;
Πόσο ελκυστικές είναι οι απολαβές;
Οπως γνωρίζω στα περισσότερα επαγγέλματα ο άντρας κάνει θυσιες για α εξασφαλίσει τα προς το ζην και για αυτο απορώ πόσο τη βδομάδα θα πατάω στο σπιτι μου? Ποση θυσία θα κάνω στη προσωπική μου ζωή σε σύγκριση με το επαγγελμα ενώς τυπικού αρχιτέκτονα που απουσιάζει απο το πρωι ως το βράδυ στο γραφείο?

----------


## LocoRoco

Καλά θα'ταν να ήταν 5. :Wink:  Αλλά δεν..
Ρε παιδιά η κατάσταση με τα πληρώματα είναι απελπιστική.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το "κράτος" δεν πιέζει τους
εφοπλιστές να δέχονται παραπάνω θέσεις?
Γιατί στα ποντοπόρα τουλάχιστον ο εφοπλιστής θα πάρει
την ελάχιστη ελληνική σύνθεση στις περισσότερες 
περιπτώσεις,την στιγμή που έξω υπάρχουν άνεργοι ναυτικοί
- κυρίως μη-αξιωματικοί -. (ο όρος "κατώτερα πληρώματα"
δεν μ'αρέσει) :Mad:

----------


## panosL

Μήπως ξέρετε τι χρειάζεται ώστε να εργαστεί κάποιος ως τζόβενο σε πλοίο?
Θέλω να εργαστώ ως τζόβενο για κάποιο διάστημα.
'Οποιος γνωρίζει τι χρειαζεται και σχετικές πληροφορίες ας απαντήσει.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων,
Πάνος

----------


## marios.sp

> Μήπως ξέρετε τι χρειάζεται ώστε να εργαστεί κάποιος ως τζόβενο σε πλοίο?
> Θέλω να εργαστώ ως τζόβενο για κάποιο διάστημα.
> 'Οποιος γνωρίζει τι χρειαζεται και σχετικές πληροφορίες ας απαντήσει.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων,
> Πάνος


Ναυτικο φυλλαδιο χρειαζεται.Και μια εταιρια.Αν σε παρει..

----------


## panosL

> Ναυτικο φυλλαδιο χρειαζεται.Και μια εταιρια.Αν σε παρει..


σωστικά?...........

----------


## marios.sp

> σωστικά?...........


Βεβαια για να παρεις ναυτικο φυλλαδιο θα πρεπει να περασεις και σωστικα..

----------


## panosL

> Βεβαια για να παρεις ναυτικο φυλλαδιο θα πρεπει να περασεις και σωστικα..


Σε ευχριστώ φιλε μου.....
Θέλω να μπαρκάρω κάπου γιατι έμεινα εκτος ΑΕΝ φέτος..Έχοντας κάποιους μήνες υπηρεσία αν κοιτάξεις στην προκύρηξη ο βαθμός μπορεί να αναιβεί και όσως καταφέρω και μπω του χρόνου στη σχολή..

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## katerina p

παιδεια καλησπερα!παω ναυτικο λυκειο (πειραια) και θα ηθελα φετοσ το καλοκαιρι να δουλεψω σε ρυμουλκο ή καπου αλου ωστε να γνωρισω πραγματα στο πλοιο με σχεση την δουλεια του πλοιαρχου(δηλαδη δεν θελω επικουροσ)μηπωσ ξερει καποιοσ σε ποια εταιρεια μπορω να απευθυνθω για κατι τετοιο?ευχαρισρω...

----------


## Apostolos

Τζόβενο δέν θα σε πάρουν γιατι εισαι κοπέλα. Δοκίμασε να πας ακόμα και επίκουρος να πάρεις την πρώτη άσχημη εμπειρία και να δείς ότι αντέχεις τα κακά του επαγγέλματος.
Ολοι κάπως έτσι ξεκινήσαμε...
Ο Τριπολίτης ο Βούλγαρης και οι άλλοι καθηγητές καλα?  :Smile:

----------


## panosL

> Τζόβενο δέν θα σε πάρουν γιατι εισαι κοπέλα. Δοκίμασε να πας ακόμα και επίκουρος να πάρεις την πρώτη άσχημη εμπειρία και να δείς ότι αντέχεις τα κακά του επαγγέλματος.
> Ολοι κάπως έτσι ξεκινήσαμε...
> Ο Τριπολίτης ο Βούλγαρης και οι άλλοι καθηγητές καλα?


Egω άντρας είμαι..δεν πιστεύω να έχω πρόβλημα.......
βγάζω ναυτικό φυλλαδια και θα ψαξω στη συνέχεια......

----------


## jimmis

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ...Καποιος να μου πει τι χαρτια χρειαζομαστε για την εγγραφη στις αεν... Καποιος που εχει περασει εσωτερικος τι χρειαζεται να χει μαζι του κατα την εγγραφη?????  Τελικα δοθηκε η παραταση που ακουγοταν για τις εγγραφες??????  'Η ληγουν και για τις ΑΕΝ 30 Σεπτεμβριου????  ΣΟΣ!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ...Καποιος να μου πει τι χαρτια χρειαζομαστε για την εγγραφη στις αεν... Καποιος που εχει περασει εσωτερικος τι χρειαζεται να χει μαζι του κατα την εγγραφη?????  Τελικα δοθηκε η παραταση που ακουγοταν για τις εγγραφες??????  'Η ληγουν και για τις ΑΕΝ 30 Σεπτεμβριου????  ΣΟΣ!!!!


Φιλε οι εγγραφες θα γινονται μεχρι 6 Οκτωβριου.Αυτα που χρειαζεσαι για την εγγραφη ειναι την ταυτοτητα σου και μια φωτοτυπια αυτης,4 φωτογραφιες και το απολυτηριο αν δεν το εχεις δωσει.

----------


## katerina p

σε ευχαριστω ρε αποστολε για τισ πληροφοριεσ...ο Βουλγαρησ μια χαρα αρχηγοπουλο.εσυ τωρα σε τι επαγγελματικη κατασταση βρισκεσαι?

----------


## katerina p

Φίλε Αποστόλη μήπωσ μπορείς να μου πεισ ποια είναι η δουλειά του καμαρώτου στο πλοίο?

----------


## kwstantinos18

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΟΥ Γ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ??

----------


## Michael

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΟΥ Γ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ??


Το πτυχίο ισχύει ουτως ή αλλως απεριόριστα. Εκείνο που μπορεί να χρειάζεται ανανέωση είναι το δίπλωμα. Συνήθως μετα την πενταετία. 
Πάντως μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στο υπουργείο και να γράψεις ύστερα τι σου είπαν.
(210 4191480 - 210 4191296  info@yen.gr )

----------


## kwstantinos18

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ.ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΝΤΑΕΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ.

----------


## Apostolos

Βοηθά τους επιβάτες να βρούν τις καμπίνες στην επιβίβαση, καθαρίζει τις καμπίνες που ειναι στην δικαιοδοσία του (σκούπισμα, ξεσκόνισμα, γυάλισμα λεκάνες τουαλέτες κλπ) καθαρίζει διαδρόμου και πλένει πιάτα στη λάτζα. Αν ειναι σε μπάρ καθαρίζει τα σαλόνια, κάνει καφέδες και εξυπηρετεί το μπαρ. Αν ειναι σε συνεργείο κάνει εξόρμιση στις τουαλέτες και τις λεκάνες με τα κακακια και τις σερβιέτες. Ξυπνάει τα βράδια στις αφίξεις, τα ακούει συνεχώς απο τους ανώτερους (πανάθεμα τους) καμαρώτους και ειναι αναγκασμένος να υπομένει και τις ρουφιανιές τους (βγήκες για βόλτα στο κατάστρωμα, έπιασες κουβέντα με κανα επιβάτη, χαλάρωσες λίγο πουθενα κλπ κλπ)
Ξέρω ειναι αίσχος αλλα φαντάσου ότι μετά απο μερικούς μήνες που τους πέρνεις χαμπάρι βλέπεις τα κόλπα και όταν πάρεις τα γαλόνια δέν κουνιέτε κανεις...
Απο τα χαμηλά στα ψηλα οκ???

----------


## katerina p

οκ σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## alekoz

Το φυλαδιο ναυτολογισης απο που το περνεις?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

παιδια, καλησπερα! μηπως καποιος δουλευει στο νεωρειο Συρου ή μηπως γνωριζει καποιον εργαζομενο εκει; ευχαριστω!

----------


## nickparalia1

Οταν καποιος ειναι ειναι αξιωματικος ΕΝ, στις συναλλαγες του με τις Ελληνικες υπηρεσιες οπωσ πχ εφορια τι βαζει ως επαγγελμα; Ναυτικος;

----------


## Michael

> Οταν καποιος ειναι ειναι αξιωματικος ΕΝ, στις συναλλαγες του με τις Ελληνικες υπηρεσιες οπωσ πχ εφορια τι βαζει ως επαγγελμα; Ναυτικος;


 "Αξιωματικός Εμπορικού Ναυτικού" ή  ενίοτε "Πλοιάρχος ΕΝ", εξαρτάται και από τη κάθε περίπτωση.
Το "ναυτικός" είναι πολύ γενικό.  Και ειδικά για την εφορία παίζει ρόλο για το αν θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται κάποιος σε ειδική κατηγορία φορολόγησης. Επίσης ρόλο μπορέι να παίξει και σχετικά με τον τρόπο κλητευσής του από δημόσιες άρχες.

----------


## blackcode

> "Αξιωματικός Εμπορικού Ναυτικού" ή  ενίοτε "Πλοιάρχος ΕΝ", εξαρτάται και από τη κάθε περίπτωση.
> Το "ναυτικός" είναι πολύ γενικό.  Και ειδικά για την εφορία παίζει ρόλο για το αν θα συμπεριλαμβάνεται κάποιος σε ειδική κατηγορία φορολόγησης. Επίσης ρόλο μπορέι να παίξει και σχετικά με τον τρόπο κλητευσής του από δημόσιες άρχες.


Πάνω σε αυτό.....
Οι ναυτικοί έχουν μειωμένη φορολογία? Έχω διαβάσει πως δεν φορολογείται το ίδιο αλλά αν άκουγα κάποιο παράδειγμα θα ήταν καλύτερα...

Πάντως σε τράπεζα που χρειάστηκε να ανοίξω λογαριασμό δεν μπορούσε να γράψει Ναυτικός επειδή χρειαζόταν χαρτί από την εταιρία και αναγκαστικά έγραψε άνεργος!

----------


## nickparalia1

βλεπω οτι υπαρχει γενικοτερα ενα κενο σχετικα με το πως ονομαζεται το επαγγελμα μας κ για αυτο ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα...δηλαδη ενας ανθυπολοχαγος δεν καλειτε στρατιωτικος? η ενας ανθυπαστυνομος,αστυνομικος?τωρα ειμαι ακομα φοιτητης αλλα μετα σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος πως θα λεγομε?πλοιαρχος ΕΝ δεν μπορω να λεγομε.. κ το αξιωματικος ΕΝ δεν μου κολλαει κ τοσο.δεν εχω ακουσει κανεναν να λεει αξιωματικος του στρατου!!! καποιο παλιο μελος ας δωσει τα φωτα του!!!

----------


## Michael

Κοίταξε να δεις, ο καθένας, και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, ό,τι δηλώσει ειναι..
Το "ναυτικός" μπορεί να συμπεριλαμβάνει και τον ψαρά, και τον εργάτη σε εξέδρα αντλήσεως πετρελαίου, ακόμα και τον γκρουπιέρη σε καζίνο κρουαζεροπλοίου..! Ακόμα και σε διεθνή fora έχει υπάρξει πολύ κουβέντα για το τι θα ενοούμε όταν λέμε π.χ. mariner ή seafarer. 
Σε κάθε διεθνή σύμβαση και νόμο συνήθως υπαρχεί ο κατάλληλος ορισμός που αφορά φυσικά την ερμηνεία του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου. Συνεπώς αν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια ονομασία για το επάγγελμα για κάποιο επισημο έγγραφο ανάλογως της περιπτώσεως επιλέγης και την κατάλληλη ονομασια. 
Όταν παίρνεις το δίπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιάρχου είσαι "Πλοίαρχος ΕΝ", όσο και να σου φάινεται εκ πρωτης όψεως παράξενο. Το δίπλωμα δεν λέει πουθενα την λέξη ανθυποπλοιάρχος. Είσαι Πλοίαρχός ΕΝ, απλά είσαι Γ' Τάξεως. Και ένας που τελείωνει π.χ. την ΑΣΟΕΕ  και εγγράφεται στο Οικονομικό επιμελητήριο πάιρνει την άδεια επαγγέλματος να είναι Λογιστής, απλά δεν είναι Α' τάξεως. Και για τον ΑΣΕΠ αυτόν τον όρο  χρησιμοποιούν. 
Το "Αξιωματικός ΕΝ" προσωπικά νομίζω πάντως ότι είναι γενικά πολύ πιο βολικό στις περισσότερες συναλλάγες και πιο "πιασάρικό", πιο ψαρωτικό και δίνει ένα κύρος χωρίς να δηλωνεις ειδικότητα και βαθμό και ταυτόχρονα δηλώνεις αυτό ακριβώς που είσαι χωρίς να αφήσεις περιθωρια ο άλλος να νομίζει ότι είσαι π.χ. ψαράς, ή ο ναύτης με τα τατουάζ....

Σε πιο ανεπισημες καταστάσεις μπορείς ανάλογα με την περίπτωση να δηλώνεις καπετάνιος, εμποροπλοίαρχος,  ναυτικός ή απλά "δουλεύω στα καράβια".

Ειδικά για την εφορία βάζεις το "Αξιωματικός ΕΝ" γιατί εξάλου και ίδια η δηλωση αυτό αναφέρει. Διαφορετικά μπορέι να μην φορολογηθείς ορθρά. 
Το ειδικό καθεστως φορολόγησης κατα καιρούς τροποποιείται, καταργειται, επανέρχεται κτλ ανάλογα με τον καθε υπουργό και ανάλογα με το αν θέλουν να βρουν παραπάνω έσοδα ή να "_προσελκύσουν νέους το ναυτικό επάγγελμα"_. Συνήθως η ίδια η δήλωση αναφέρει αυτόν τον όρο  και το συνοδευτικό βιβλιαράκι που σου στέλνουν επεξηγεί. Αν τυχόν δεν κάνεις μόνος σου την δήλωση και στην κάνει λογιστής, φρόντισε να τον ρωτήσεις αν γνωρίζει την εκάστοτε ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, διότι μπορεί πολλές φορές να μην γνωρίζουν ειδικά αν δεν έχουν συχνά ναυτικούς ως πελάτες.

Σχετικά με την τράπεζα εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα αν και συναλλάσομαι με 3-4. Για την ακρίβεια σε μια δήλωνα απλά "ναυτικός" και εκείνη επέμενε να βάλει Αξιωματικός ΕΝ ή Πλοίαρχος ΕΝ επειδή απλά δεν έιχε την επιλογή ναυτικός η φόρμα του υπολογιστή που έπρεπε να συμπληρώσει.. Θα μπορούσες να δείξεις το ναυτικό σου φυλλάδιο. Εμένα πάντως δεν μου ζήτησαν τίποτα. Βέβαια αν πρόκειται να πάρεις καποιο δάνειο τότε μπορεί να θέλουν χαρτί απ΄την εταιρία ότι εργάζεσαι ή προκειται να εργασθείς σε αυτήν προκειμενου να είναι σίγουροι ότι έχεις πιστοληπτική ικανότητα. Επίσης αν κάνεις ασυνήθιστες συναλλαγές (και "ασυνήθιστη συναλλαγη" μπορεί να είναι π.χ.  και η κατάθεση πάνω από 500 ευρώ) μπορεί να σου ζητήσουν κάποια βεβαίωση ότι είσαι εργαζόμενος ναυτικός στα πλαίσια της νομοθεσίας για το ξέπλυμα μαυρου χρήματος που υποχρεώνει τις τράπεζες τσεκάρουν αν μια συναλλαγη είναι ύποπτη και να ενημερώνουν τις αρχές.

Πάντως το ΜΕΘ που είναι γραμμένο στο ναυτικό σου φυλλάδιο και είναι το νούμερο που θα σε συνοδεύει παντού, αν και λίγοι το γνωρίζουν, σημαίνει "Μητρώο Εργατών Θαλάσσης"...

----------


## Thanasis17

Καλησπερα σε ολους  :Very Happy:  Εχω μια απορια. Αν σε ενα ταξιδι, καποιος προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα (π.χ πινει τα βραδια πριν κοιμι8ει και ειναι πιτα το πρωι στη βαρδια του) τι γινεται ? θελω να πω πως ετσι εμμεσα κινδυνευει το καραβι,αν αυτος κανει κατι λαθος. τι μετρα προληψης υπαρχουν για τετοιυ ειδους θεματα και ποιες οι επιπτοσεις σε τετοια ατομα? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικος2010

Γ :Surprised: ια χαρα σε ολους και συγχαρητηρια ια την πληροφορηση,θα χαιρομουν εαν καποιος μπορουσε να μου λισει καποιες αποριες,τελειωνω ΤΕΙ μηχανολογιας και ετομαζομαι να κανω πρακτικη στα καραβια και στη συνεχεια να συνεχισω ως 3ος μηχανικος 


1.Θα δησκολευτω σε σχεσει με οσους εχουν τελειωσει ΑΕΝ (εκπεδευση)
2.θα βρω ευκολα καποια θεση?
3Ποιος θα ειναι ο μισθος μου σαν δοκιμος πρακτικαριος?

αυτα...ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και γενικα στο διαδικτιο... :Surprised:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Καλησπερα σε ολους  Εχω μια απορια. Αν σε ενα ταξιδι, καποιος προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα (π.χ πινει τα βραδια πριν κοιμι8ει και ειναι πιτα το πρωι στη βαρδια του) τι γινεται ? θελω να πω πως ετσι εμμεσα κινδυνευει το καραβι,αν αυτος κανει κατι λαθος. τι μετρα προληψης υπαρχουν για τετοιυ ειδους θεματα και ποιες οι επιπτοσεις σε τετοια ατομα? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων



μια φορα ειχε γινει κατι παρομοιο σε ενα πλοιο που δουλευα και ειχε παει ο υπαρχος με 2 ναυτες τον πιασανε τον κλεισανε σε ενα δωματιο και μολις φτασαμε στο λιμανι το πρωι τον πηγανε στο λιμεναρχειο οπου και απολυθηκε το ιδιο θα γινετε και σε αλλα πλοια σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.

(λογικα θα μπηκε σε μαυρη λιστα για να μην τον ξαναπαρουν στην εταιρια)

----------


## Michael

Η μέθη εν υπηρεσίαστο πλοίο , ανεξάρτητα του αν αυτή τελικά επηρέασε ή όχι την ασφάλεια, απαγορεύεται ρητά από τον νόμο και αν μάλιστα είναι αξιωματικός αυτό αποτελεί επιβαρυντικό στοιχείο. 
Πολλές εταιρίες ύστερα και από απαίτηση των ναυλωτών και τφων ασφαλιστικών εταιρίών εφαρμόζουν πολιτική μηδνικής ανοχής στο αλκοολ και είτε εν πλω ο καπετάνιος είτε στο λιμάνι εξωτερικοί επιθεωρητές μπορεί να κάνουν αλκοτεστ. 
Γενικά οι ναυτικοί στις μέρες μας δεν νομίζω πως φημίζωνται για τις κρασοκατανύξεις τους εν πλω.... Αυτά ανήκουν μάλλον σε περασμένες εποχές, αν και τότε δεν ήταν ο γενικός κανόνας.
Ο αξιωματικός φυλακής ελέγχει τους οπτήρες και τον πηδαλιούχο όταν έρχωνται στην βάρδυα και ο αξιωματικός της προηγούμενης δεν επιτρέπεται να παραδώσει την φυλακή αν έχει λόγους να πιστεύει ότι ο αντικαταστάτης του δεν είναι ικανός να αναλάβει (της μέθης συμπεριλαμβανομένης...).
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα τον στείλει για ύπνο. και θα κάνει την βαρδυά του θα την μοιραστεί με τον άλλον αξιωματικό. Βέβαια κανονικά θα πρέπει να ενημερώσει και τον Πλοίαρχο και αυτός να κανονίσει για πειθαρχικά μέτρα και εγγραφή στο ποινολόγιο ή να ζητήσει την παραίτηση του. Το πόσο αυστηρότητα θα υπάρξει εξαρτάται και από τυχόν ιδιάζουσες περιστάσεις και προσωπικές σχέσεις και αν  πρόκειται για υποτροπιασμό. Πάντως είναι μάλλον απίθανό να την  γλυτώσει μόνο με  ανεπίσημη επίπληξη .... ναυτικός και μεθυσμένος είναι έννοιες ασυμβίβαστες... εκτός του ότι ρισκάρει το επαγγελματικό του μέλλον και την ασφάλεια ανθρώπων και περιουσιών είναι και μεγάλη ξεφτίλα...




> Καλησπερα σε ολους  Εχω μια απορια. Αν σε ενα ταξιδι, καποιος προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα (π.χ πινει τα βραδια πριν κοιμι8ει και ειναι πιτα το πρωι στη βαρδια του) τι γινεται ? θελω να πω πως ετσι εμμεσα κινδυνευει το καραβι,αν αυτος κανει κατι λαθος. τι μετρα προληψης υπαρχουν για τετοιυ ειδους θεματα και ποιες οι επιπτοσεις σε τετοια ατομα? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## nickparalia1

Ποσο περιπου κοστιζει το λεπτο το τηλεφωνημα απο το τηλεφωνο του πλοιου? η χρεωση ειναι ενιαια ανεηξαρτητα απο που βρισκετε το πλοιο?

----------


## kalypso92

teleiwnw fetos to likio kai thelw na bw sthn sxolh emporoploiarxwn ston aspropurgo!8a h8ela na rwtisw an ta atoma pou 8a dilwsoun ekei prwth protimish einai perissotera apo tis 8eseis pou zitoude me pia kritiria ginete h telikh epilogh?paizei rolo h va8mologia????

----------


## Olinaki

Παιδια για σας! Αν και ειμαι παλιο μελος του φορουμ και γραφτηκα γιατι μ αρεσει ο τομεας της ναυτιλιας τωρα τον χρειαζομαι πραγματικα. Ξερει κανεις καποιο τροπο να μπορεσω να βρω καραβι ως πληρωμα και πως;; Που να αποτανθω;; Επισης γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει θεση γραφειου σε πλοιο. Επειδη δεν ηξερα που να βαλω την αναρτηση, ενδιαφερομαι και για επιβατικα εκτος απο ποντοπορο. Οτι να ναι.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Παιδια για σας! Αν και ειμαι παλιο μελος του φορουμ και γραφτηκα γιατι μ αρεσει ο τομεας της ναυτιλιας τωρα τον χρειαζομαι πραγματικα. Ξερει κανεις καποιο τροπο να μπορεσω να βρω καραβι ως πληρωμα και πως;; Που να αποτανθω;; Επισης γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει θεση γραφειου σε πλοιο. Επειδη δεν ηξερα που να βαλω την αναρτηση, ενδιαφερομαι και για επιβατικα εκτος απο ποντοπορο. Οτι να ναι.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.



εχεις σπουδασει σε καμια σχολη η ξερεις καμια τεχνη πχ μαγειρικη η κατι τετοιο για να σε βοηθησουμε δηλαδη να σου πουμε  τι ειδικοτητα μπορεις να μπεις..

----------


## Olinaki

Ναι, οντως!Συγνωμη παραλλειψη μου..Τελειωσα Εφαρμογων Πληροφορικης στη Διοικηση και την Οικονομια, αλλα δε με ενδιαφερει απαραιτητα δουλεια γραφειου. Και καθαριστρια και σερβιτορα θα με ενδιεφερε να εργαστω. Αλλα μεσα στο πλοιο. Μαγειρησα δε μπορω. Δεν εχω σπουδασει κατι αναλογο. 
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Ναι, οντως!Συγνωμη παραλλειψη μου..Τελειωσα Εφαρμογων Πληροφορικης στη Διοικηση και την Οικονομια, αλλα δε με ενδιαφερει απαραιτητα δουλεια γραφειου. Και καθαριστρια και σερβιτορα θα με ενδιεφερε να εργαστω. Αλλα μεσα στο πλοιο. Μαγειρησα δε μπορω. Δεν εχω σπουδασει κατι αναλογο. 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!



μπορεις να δουλεψεις σε πλοιο τοτε ξεκινοντας ως επικουρινα  υπαρχει αναλογο ποστ για την ειδικοτητα του επικουρου λιγο ποιο κατω..:smile:

----------


## Olinaki

Συγνωμη μια ερωτηση, σε τι εταιρειες μπορω να στελνω βιογραφικα; Μπορω να δουλεψω και σε ποντοπορα;Να στελνω σε ολες κι οπου πιασει;Δεν εχω επιχειρισει ποτε ξανα και ειναι λιγο πρωτογνωρο για μενα. Πρεπει να βγαλω ναυτικο φυλαδιο, να βγαλω σωστικα;Πως γινεται αυτο;Υπαρχει καποια εκπαιδευση για να ανεβεις σε πλοιο, περνας τιποτα εξετασεις;; Αν θελετε δωστε μου λινκ να τα διαβασω...

----------


## Apostolos

Φυλλάδιο ειναι το πρώτο που πρεπει να βγάλεις. Για να γίνει αυτο ψάξε στο αναλογο θέμα
Πρεπει ταυτόχρονα να βγάλεις και σωστικα - πυροσβεστικά και προερετικα Ro/Ro passenger

Σε ποντοπόρα μην κάνεις τον κόπο, σε εθνικά επιβατηγά θα έχεις επιτυχία αφού τελευταία για τις ξενοδοχειακές ιδικότητες ζητάν γυναίκες. 
Ψάξε διευθύνσεις ξεκινοντας απο ΑΝΕΚ Hellenic Seaways, Blue Star Ferries, ΝΕΛ και τελευταία Aegean Speed lines

----------


## Olinaki

Σορυ, αλλα επειδη δεν γνωριζω, σε ποντοπορο γιατι να μην κανω τον κοπο;
Ευχαριστω για τις οδηγιες!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στα ποντοπόρα οι δουλιές γραφέιου γινονται από τους αξιωματικούς του πλοίου δεν υπάρχει "γραμματεία". Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να ψάξεις και για οικονομικός αξιωματικός περισσότερα στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## Olinaki

Οκ, θα το ψαξω. Ευχαριστω πολυ. Και βρηκα κι αυτο για οποιον το χρειαστει μελλοντικα...
http://psoaen.gr/index.htm

----------


## gkanelis

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ?

----------


## opelmanos

> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ?


 H ερώτηση σου φίλε μου μάλλον δεν έχει απάντηση ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gkanelis

μαλλον το εθεσα λαθος αδελφε. χωρις μεσο, αν ομως εισαι καλος στη δουλεια σου εχεις μελλον?

αν μπορει να απαντησει και καποιος που δουλευει σε εταιρια κ να μας πει πως βλεπει τ πραγματα

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν πραγματικά είσαι άξιος και επιμελής δουλεία θα έχεις πάντα. Ίσως να σε ενοχλεί το γεγονός ότι ορισμένοι που έχουν γλείψιμο - βύσμα να σε ανταγωνίζονται. Αυτό δεν θα σε ενοχλεί όμως γιατί αν ξέρεις τις δυνάμεις και έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου θα πας μπροστά. Αυτοί που μονίμως φωνάζουν και διαμαρτύρονται είναι συνήθως οι τεμπέληδες που δεν θέλουν-δεν μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τους γρήγορους ρυθμούς τις εργασίας μας. Οι απαιτήσεις είναι μεγάλες, οι θυσίες μεγαλύτερες αλλά αν το έχεις μέσα σου όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## gkanelis

ευχαριστω αποστολη. με εφτιαξες με την απαντηση σου. 
εισαι ακομα στα καραβια η εχεις πιασει σε καμια εταιρια?

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια πιστευω οτι αν ερθει στιγμη που δεν θα υπαρχει δουλεια στην ναυτιλια,ειδικα στην ποντοπορο,στην στερια πρεπει να λιμοκτονει ο κοσμος στην κυριολεξια......Οπως ειχε πει καποιος: ο ναυτικος θα σταματησει να εχει δουλεια οταν στερεψει η θαλασσα.......

----------


## nikosl86

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.ειμαι αποφοιτος του πανεπιστημιου πειραια και τωρα τελευταια σκεφτομαι να βγαλω ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.πιστευετε οτι αξιζει ως εμπειρια και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω ως τι θα μπορω να εργαστω μεσα.ευχαριστω

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα.ειμαι αποφοιτος του πανεπιστημιου πειραια και τωρα τελευταια σκεφτομαι να βγαλω ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.πιστευετε οτι αξιζει ως εμπειρια και θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω ως τι θα μπορω να εργαστω μεσα.ευχαριστω


ποιο τμημα του πανεπιστημιου τελειωσες?
το τμημα αυτο εχει σχεση με την ναυτιλια και την θαλασσα?
το βασικοτερο εσυ αγαπας την θαλασσα ? οχι σαν χομπυ(μπανιο -ρακετες-και ψαρεμα απο την παραλια)
τωρα το ως τι θα μπορουσες να εργασθεις αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα που εχει σχεση με τις ερωτησεις που εκανα

----------


## nikosl86

εχω τελειωσει το ναυτιλιακο τμημα και μου αρεσει η θαλασσα αρκετα,το εχω σκεφτε και σοβαρα να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου σε καποια ακαληδμια εμποροπλοιαρχων αλλα πριν θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω και με το πτυχιο.

----------


## roussosf

η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι να ξεκινησεις απο θεσεις - ειδικοτητες  της κουβερτας (καταστρωμα) αν μιλαμε για εμπορικα και εκει θα δεις αν σου παει η θαλασσα η οχι
αν μιλαμε και για επιβατικα η κρουαζιερας υπαρχουν λιγο περισσοτερες επιλογες 
πχ λογιστηριο 
αλλα να ξερεις παντα οτι ξεκινας απο το μηδεν και αυτο θα πρεπει και εσυ να επιδιωξεις
δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη εχεις πανεπιστημιακο πτυχιο θα εισαι και προισταμενος
αν πιστευεις κατι τετοιο λυπαμε εχασες

----------


## nikosl86

ευχαριστω για τις πλήροφοριες. για αρχισω να το ψαχνω, πιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει για τυπου λογιστηριου η' τετοια.εννοειται δν κοιταω για προισταμενος και τετοια,εχω χρονια μπροστα μου μεχρι εκει απλα θελω να ξεκινησω απο καπου να δω! ευχαριστω κ παλι

----------


## roussosf

> ευχαριστω για τις πλήροφοριες. για αρχισω να το ψαχνω, πιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει για τυπου λογιστηριου η' τετοια.εννοειται δν κοιταω για προισταμενος και τετοια,εχω χρονια μπροστα μου μεχρι εκει απλα θελω να ξεκινησω απο καπου να δω! ευχαριστω κ παλι


καλη τυχη και καλο κουραγιο

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

κοιταξε με τετοια ανεργια ειδικα τωρα που χειμωνιαζει το να δουλευεις σε πλοιο ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστεψε με...σκεψου οτι σε επιβατηγο ο κατωτερος μισθος που υπαρχει ειναι τα 1500 ευρω καθαρα,τρως μεσα τζαμπα εχεις το δωματιο σου να κανεις το μπανακι σου κ να κοιμηθεις,δεν εχεις εξοδα μεταφορας σε βενιζες και καθε μηνα στις αρχες μπενουν τα χρηματα στον λογαριασμο σου εχει βεβαια και τα ελλατωματα οπως ειναι ο ελαχιστος χρονος που θα εχεις για να βγεις στην στερια εσυ θα αποφασισεις τι ειναι καλυτερο για σενα..

----------


## roussosf

> κοιταξε με τετοια ανεργια ειδικα τωρα που χειμωνιαζει το να δουλευεις σε πλοιο ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστεψε με...σκεψου οτι σε επιβατηγο ο κατωτερος μισθος που υπαρχει ειναι τα 1500 ευρω καθαρα,τρως μεσα τζαμπα εχεις το δωματιο σου να κανεις το μπανακι σου κ να κοιμηθεις,δεν εχεις εξοδα μεταφορας σε βενιζες και καθε μηνα στις αρχες μπενουν τα χρηματα στον λογαριασμο σου εχει βεβαια και τα ελλατωματα οπως ειναι ο ελαχιστος χρονος που θα εχεις για να βγεις στην στερια εσυ θα αποφασισεις τι ειναι καλυτερο για σενα..


ωραια ολα αυτα που λες υπαρχει ομως ενα ΑΛΛΑ
πως θα βρεις δουλεια σημερα και ιδικα σε επιβατηγο

----------


## opelmanos

> ωραια ολα αυτα που λες υπαρχει ομως ενα ΑΛΛΑ
> πως θα βρεις δουλεια σημερα και ιδικα σε επιβατηγο


Σίγουρα δυστυχώς είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα ειδικά τώρα που χειμωνιάζει που γίνεται και η μείωση προσωπικού Eντάξει να το κυνηγήσεις όσο μπορείς να πάς να ρίξεις καμιά ετησούλα και να κάνεις μια προσπαθεια δεν νομίζω ότι βλάπτει,αλλά αν κάθεσαι με αταυρωμένα χέρια και το έχεις δέσει κόμπο ότι δεν θα δουλέψεις τότε δεν γίνεται τίποτα !
Για μένα πάντως ας εξαντλήσεις όλες τις πιθανότητες να βρείς δουλειά στην στεριά και μέ ένα αξιοπρεπή μισθό και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση αν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή κυνήγησε  το

----------


## Geo32

> ωραια ολα αυτα που λες υπαρχει ομως ενα ΑΛΛΑ
> πως θα βρεις δουλεια σημερα και ιδικα σε επιβατηγο



και για να συμπληρωσω - εμπλουτισω την ερωτηση του φιλου, σαν τι μπορεις να εργαστεις σε ενα επιβατηγο πλοιο και αν χρειαζονται ειδικες γνωσεις. 
Εαν υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο θρεντ που να τα αναφερει ολα αυτα, αν μπορει καποιος ας με παραπεμψει εκει, μιας και εψαξα, αλλα δε μπορω να βρω καποιο σχετικο θρεντ. Θελω να εργαστω σε επιβατηγο, αυριο περναω γιατρους για το Ν.Φ. αλλα δε ξερω ακομα τι ειδικοτητα να δηλωσω, γιατι απλα δεν γνωριζω τι ειδικοτητες υπαρχουν!!! :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## roussosf

> και για να συμπληρωσω - εμπλουτισω την ερωτηση του φιλου, σαν τι μπορεις να εργαστεις σε ενα επιβατηγο πλοιο και αν χρειαζονται ειδικες γνωσεις. 
> Εαν υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο θρεντ που να τα αναφερει ολα αυτα, αν μπορει καποιος ας με παραπεμψει εκει, μιας και εψαξα, αλλα δε μπορω να βρω καποιο σχετικο θρεντ. Θελω να εργαστω σε επιβατηγο, αυριο περναω γιατρους για το Ν.Φ. αλλα δε ξερω ακομα τι ειδικοτητα να δηλωσω, γιατι απλα δεν γνωριζω τι ειδικοτητες υπαρχουν!!!ops:ops:


με τι ασχολησε τωρα 
προς τα που κλεινεις
σαν πρωτομπαρκος σε επιβατικα μπορεις να εργασθεις ως επικουρος στο ξενοδοχιακο κομματι του πλοιου
ως τζοβενο στο κομματι του καταστρωματος
η ως καθαριστης στο κομματι της μηχανης
εκτος αν εχεις καποια ειδικοτητα πχ λογιστης η ηλεκτρολογος η γνωριζεις απο μηχανες  
πες μας και σιγουρα καποιος απο το forum θα σου δωσει μια πυξιδα να κινηθεις
καλη τυχη

----------


## Geo32

> με τι ασχολησε τωρα 
> προς τα που κλεινεις
> σαν πρωτομπαρκος σε επιβατικα μπορεις να εργασθεις ως επικουρος στο ξενοδοχιακο κομματι του πλοιου
> ως τζοβενο στο κομματι του καταστρωματος
> η ως καθαριστης στο κομματι της μηχανης
> εκτος αν εχεις καποια ειδικοτητα πχ λογιστης η ηλεκτρολογος η γνωριζεις απο μηχανες  
> πες μας και σιγουρα καποιος απο το forum θα σου δωσει μια πυξιδα να κινηθεις
> καλη τυχη



Εγω ασχολουμουν με τα ιατρικα τα τελευταια χρονια, κατι σαν ιατρικος επισκεπτης φαντασου, αλλα οχι φαρμακα, πιο πολυ χειρουργεια πηγαινα, μεχρι που κανανε περικοπες.......
Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες κ τα καλα σου λογια , κοιτα , εγω εχω τελειωσει λογιστικα, ΙΕΚ, ομως δε ταχω εξασκησει χρονια, κ δε με πολυ κοφτει κιολας. Επισης ξερω καλα υπολογιστες, κ απο προγραμματα και να τους φτιαχνω. 
Τωρα απο κει και περα , εγω σκεφτομουν καπου μεσα στην κουζινα, μπαρ κλπ να κινηθω, μου αρεσει η μαγειρικη.
Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο θεμα που να αναφερει  (και αν επεξηγει ακομα καλυτερα) το τι ειδικοτητες θα μπορουσε να κανει καποιος ο οποιος δεν εχει ξαναεργαστει σε πλοιο??

----------


## takaros

Για να δουλέψεις σε λογιστήριο εμπορικού πλοίου από ότι γνωρίζω πρέπει να τελειώσεις μια σχολή που είναι στα δυο χρόνια!!! Ακόμα και ο θαλαμηπόλος διετή σχολή βγάζει…  Και εκτός από τη σχολή που πρέπει να βγάλεις ξεκινάς  σαν δόκιμος λογιστής  και πρέπει να κάνεις δεν είμαι αρκετά  σίγουρος κάπου στα δυο χρόνια για να γίνεις τρίτος λογιστής!!! Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολα τα πράγματα!! Με την μόνη ειδικότητα που μπορείς να ναυτολογηθείς είναι επίκουρος και τζόβενο!!!

----------


## Geo32

> Για να δουλέψεις σε λογιστήριο εμπορικού πλοίου από ότι γνωρίζω πρέπει να τελειώσεις μια σχολή που είναι στα δυο χρόνια!!! Ακόμα και ο θαλαμηπόλος διετή σχολή βγάζει…  Και εκτός από τη σχολή που πρέπει να βγάλεις ξεκινάς  σαν δόκιμος λογιστής  και πρέπει να κάνεις δεν είμαι αρκετά  σίγουρος κάπου στα δυο χρόνια για να γίνεις τρίτος λογιστής!!! Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολα τα πράγματα!! Με την μόνη ειδικότητα που μπορείς να ναυτολογηθείς είναι επίκουρος και τζόβενο!!!


Φιλε μου ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου, αλλα οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω, δε με πολυκοφτει να μπω για λογιστης, εγω απλως ψαχνω να βρω ενα χαρτι που να γραφει τις ειδικοτητες και τα καθηκονντα της καθεμιας.

----------


## anneli

kalhspera paidia eimai neo melos !!
tha ithela na rotiso  : yparxei kati antistixo toy oaed gia anergous nautikous?
etxaristo para polu

----------


## Michael

> kalhspera paidia eimai neo melos !!
> tha ithela na rotiso  : yparxei kati antistixo toy oaed gia anergous nautikous?
> etxaristo para polu


Ναι, υπάρχει το ΓΕΝΕ:
http://www.gene.yen.gr/

----------


## kondor

Καλησπέρα...πρώτο μου ποστ στο φόρουμ..! Βασικά θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τη δική μου περίπτωση...Κατ' αρχάς τελειώνω ΑΕΙ τηλεπικοινωνιών φέτος και καίγομαι για να βγάλω ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό σε διάστημα περίπου 1-1,5 έτους...Διάβασα ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού προσφέρει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.και ρωτώ λοιπόν
-Υπάρχει κάποια ειδικότητα που να είναι στο επιστημονικό μου πεδίο?Αν ναι, ποιές είναι οι αποδοχές για μια σύμβαση ( ας πούμε 8μηνη )?
-Αν όχι ένας απλός ναύτης τι μισθό παίρνει περίπου?
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας... 

σημειώνω ότι δε θα είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να εργαστώ σε ποντοπόρα ....

----------


## rizos.m

καλησπερα σε ολους .ειμαι καινουργιο μελος στο φορουμ το οποιο το βρηκα τυχαια οταν αποφασισα να ασχοληθω με τον τομεα της ναυτηλιας. θεωρω το φορουμ πολυ καλο και δινει πολλες πληροφοριες.ειμαι 41 χρονων και ασχολουμαι πολλα χρονια με ξενοδοχεια σε ποστα σερβιτορου κουζινας και προμηθειων. λογω πολλων προβληματων στην δουλεια μας αποφασισα να αλλαξω ροτα και να ασχοληθω με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα.εχω βγαλει το κοκκινο φυλλαδιο και θα προσπαθησω νατελειωσω συντομα και τα σωστικα.μακαρι να βρω κατι οπως και ολοι οσοι ψαχνουν κατι γιατι τα προβληματα ειναι πολλα.αυτα προσ το παρον και καλες θαλλασες σε ολους.

----------


## kostas32

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΌ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΔΣΕΝ.ΣΠΜ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ

----------


## STRATHGOS

A tha pas stis nautiliakes kai tha kanis etisis gia doulia aplo ine. Alla fetos poli anergia

----------


## quicksilver

> Καλησπέρα...πρώτο μου ποστ στο φόρουμ..! Βασικά θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τη δική μου περίπτωση...Κατ' αρχάς τελειώνω ΑΕΙ τηλεπικοινωνιών φέτος και καίγομαι για να βγάλω ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό σε διάστημα περίπου 1-1,5 έτους...Διάβασα ότι το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού προσφέρει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.και ρωτώ λοιπόν
> -Υπάρχει κάποια ειδικότητα που να είναι στο επιστημονικό μου πεδίο?Αν ναι, ποιές είναι οι αποδοχές για μια σύμβαση ( ας πούμε 8μηνη )?
> -Αν όχι ένας απλός ναύτης τι μισθό παίρνει περίπου?
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας... 
> 
> σημειώνω ότι δε θα είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να εργαστώ σε ποντοπόρα ....


διαβαζωντας το γελασα βρε φιλε..οχι για σε προσωπικα αλλα εδω δεν βρισκουν δουλεια φετος οι επαγγελματιες ναυτικοι ποσο μαλλον για περιστασιακα ναυτης......οσο για συμβαση 8 μηνες ειναι θεου ευαγγελιο αμα την βρεις..μην βρεις τιποτα σε 5 μηνες και εποχικο και να λες παλι καλα...επειδη κανω και για μενα βολτα εχω δει μεγαλο προβλημα φετος να μπαρκαρουμε...μεσα εξω παντου...η κριση εχει φερει ολους του παντες στα καραβια λες και εκει δεν εχει κριση...

εσυ ταιριαζεις στα γραφεια σαν ιτ τεχνικος υπολογιστων και δικτυων και αντε κανα ταξιδακι σε εξωτερικο σε καραβι αμα τα αεχουν κανει μανταρα τα κομπιουτερ εκει...παντως σαν δουλεια νομιζω ειναι του 1200 με 1000 και οχι τα θεικα ποσα που μπορει να σου εχουν πει,αντε και με εκτος εδρας...αυτα ειναι που σε ανεβαζουν,προτιμησε μεγαλες εταιρειες με πολλα καραβια γιατι αυτες εχουν 2-3 ατομα στο ιτ και οχι ενα και τρως ολα τα προβληματα του γραφειου της εταιρειας αλλα και των καραβιων...συνηθως στα γραφεια ειναι ελενχομενη η κατασταση ..αλλα στα καραβια γελαει και το παρδαλο κατσικι απο τους ιους πχ...καλη τυχη...
αα και μην ξεχασω κονε εχεις??για να περασεις την πορτα....σε μεγαλη εταιρεια με υγραεριοφορα τσακωμο με τον πορτιερη για να δωσω βιογραφικο στα πληρωματα..νομιζε οτι ηθελα ν αδουλεψω σε γραφειο(του ειχανε αφησει ριτες εντολες ν αμην δεχεται κανεναν για γραφειο χωρις βυσμα μαλλον.....χαχαχαχα,εδειξα ταυτοτητα κα για να τον πεισω να ξεκολησει...)ελεος δηλαδη...τα λεγα μετα σε φιλους μου σε γραφεια και μας κραζανε ολοι μαζι και με το δικιο τους....απραδεκτες συμπεριφορες...μην μασησεις εαν σου κλεισουν την πορτα στην επομενη εσυ...

ξερω ατομα που δεν εχουν αλλη πηγη εισιδων παρα μονο το επαγγελμα τους(ναυτικοι) χρονια και να τους λενε οχι και να αναγκαζονται να τα σκανε σε πρακτορες για να ζησουν την οικογενεια....τι να λεμε τωρα..πικρα με κεφαλαια αρχικα....υπαρχει και το ταξι.....τι περιεργο,ναυτικους βρισκεις και εκει....ειμαστε παντου!!!

----------


## kostas32

ΞΕΡΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΙΣ  ΠΩΣ  ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ  ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ   ΣΤΗΣ   Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες   ΓΙΑ  ΝΑ  ΣΕ  ΠΑΡΟΥΝ  ΣΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΠΩ Σ ΠΑΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΖΗΤΑΣ  ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ  ΨΑΧΝΩ  ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ  ΓΙΑ  ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ  ΔΕΝ  ΞΕΡΩ  ΠΩΣ  ΝΑ  ΠΑΩ  ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ  ΔΟΥΛΕΙ¶ ΑΝ  ΞΈΡΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΙΣ  ΝΑ  ΜΟΥ  ΠΕΙ

----------


## Πηδαλιουχος

Την καλησπερα μου στους φιλους! Για να πρωτοτιπισω και εγω να σας πω οτι ειμαι ανεργος 6 μηνες,και αρχηζω να λοξοκοιταζω προς τι θαλασσα για κανενα μπαρκο με ποντοπορο, αλλα που τετοια τυχη :Apologetic: , για ακτοπλοοια το κοβω αλλα και εκει μαθενω απο το forum σκουρα τα πραγματα, τελος παντων εμεις ας παρουμε το καλο σεναριο, εχω 5.5 χρονια υπηρεσια στο φυλλαδιο σαν πηδαλιουχος στα τουριστικα 6 ν.μ,  πρωτο κυκλο σωστικα και πιστοποιητικο εκπαιδευσης χειριστων μικρης εμβελειας, μπορω να μπαρκαρω σαν τζοβενο? Για την αδεια ναυτου ποσο υπηρεσια χριαζεται? Καλες θαλασσες!!! :Smile:

----------


## SteliosK

> Την καλησπερα μου στους φιλους! Για να πρωτοτιπισω και εγω να σας πω οτι ειμαι ανεργος 6 μηνες,και αρχηζω να λοξοκοιταζω προς τι θαλασσα για κανενα μπαρκο με ποντοπορο, αλλα που τετοια τυχη, για ακτοπλοοια το κοβω αλλα και εκει μαθενω απο το forum σκουρα τα πραγματα, τελος παντων εμεις ας παρουμε το καλο σεναριο, εχω 5.5 χρονια υπηρεσια στο φυλλαδιο σαν πηδαλιουχος στα τουριστικα 6 ν.μ,  πρωτο κυκλο σωστικα και πιστοποιητικο εκπαιδευσης χειριστων μικρης εμβελειας, μπορω να μπαρκαρω σαν τζοβενο? _Για την αδεια ναυτου ποσο υπηρεσια χριαζεται?_ Καλες θαλασσες!!!


1 χρόνο υπηρεσία (ως τζόβενο)  και οι 6 μήνες να είναι σε πλοίο από 75κ.ο.χ και πάνω.

----------


## Πηδαλιουχος

πρεπει να περασω και δευτερο κυκλο σωστηκα? ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις

----------


## SteliosK

> πρεπει να περασω και δευτερο κυκλο σωστηκα? ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις


Για τζόβενο δεν χρειάζεται ο δεύτερος κύκλος σωστικών.

----------


## COMMANDATE

Καλησπέρα στην παρεά σας εδω και ενα διαστημα 3 χρονια  περιπου δν ειχα μπαρκαρει και ασχοληθηκα με την στερια σε ναυτιλιακο κομμματι παντα τωρα που κινήθηκα για να βρω μπαρκο  προεκυψε θεμα με την υγεια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχεις καποια  παθολογικη ασθενεια  ειναι εμποδιο  να ναυτολογηθεις?
 αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## alex1996

καλησπερα,στους αξιωματικους εμπορικου ναυτικου η φορολογια ειναι 15%?

----------


## SteliosK

> καλησπερα,στους αξιωματικους εμπορικου ναυτικου η φορολογια ειναι 15%?


15% σε αξιωματικούς
10% σε κατώτερο πλήρωμα
 :Cower:

----------


## giannis_tab

παιδια βοηθεια!!! πρεπει να βρω να παω μπαρκο για να γραψω θαλασσια υπηρεσια ωστε να αυξησω τα μορια για να μπω στον Ασπροπυργο(Α.Ε.Ν). γνωριζει κανεις οτιδηποτε για το τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να με παρουν? μπορω να το κανω και εθελοντικα...

----------


## SteliosK

> παιδια βοηθεια!!! πρεπει να βρω να παω μπαρκο για να γραψω θαλασσια υπηρεσια ωστε να αυξησω τα μορια για να μπω στον Ασπροπυργο(Α.Ε.Ν). γνωριζει κανεις οτιδηποτε για το τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να με παρουν? μπορω να το κανω και εθελοντικα...


Kαλησπέρα
Πρώτα πρώτα θα πρέπει να πάρεις τα βασικά σωστικά από τον Ασπρόπυργο,αφού τελειώσεις την εκπαίδευση να πάρεις το Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο.
Να βρεις εταιρεία (δύσκολο αν δεν έχεις κάποιο γνωστό)να σε ναυτολογήσει ώς τζόβενο και τότε μαζεύεις μόρια ώστε να γραφτείς στην ΑΕΝ.

----------


## giannis_tab

> Kαλησπέρα
> Πρώτα πρώτα θα πρέπει να πάρεις τα βασικά σωστικά από τον Ασπρόπυργο,αφού τελειώσεις την εκπαίδευση να πάρεις το Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο.
> Να βρεις εταιρεία (δύσκολο αν δεν έχεις κάποιο γνωστό)να σε ναυτολογήσει ώς τζόβενο και τότε μαζεύεις μόρια ώστε να γραφτείς στην ΑΕΝ.


καλησπερα. Οταν λες τα βασικα σωστικα απο τον Ασπροπυργο τι εννοεις?

----------


## SteliosK

> καλησπερα. Οταν λες τα βασικα σωστικα απο τον Ασπροπυργο τι εννοεις?


Tα βασικά σωστικά είναι ένας κύκλος διάρκειας 9 ημερών που εκπαιδεύεσαι στα σωστικά μέσα του πλοίου,πυροσβεστικά,πρώτες βοήθειες και στα κοινωνικα καθήκοντα.
Τα τηλέφωνα εγγραφής είναι 2105574204 και 2105570629
Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο *θέμα των σωστικών*

----------


## giannis_tab

Φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, βοηθησες! Ελπιζω να περασω με το απολυτηριο και να μην χρειαστει να κανω αυτην την διαδικασια!

----------


## COMMANDATE

Καλησπέρα στην παρεά σας εδω και ενα διαστημα 3 χρονια περιπου δν ειχα μπαρκαρει και ασχοληθηκα με την στερια σε ναυτιλιακο κομμματι παντα τωρα που κινήθηκα για να βρω μπαρκο προεκυψε θεμα με την υγεια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχεις καποια παθολογικη ασθενεια ειναι εμποδιο να ναυτολογηθεις?
αυτο ηθελα να ρωτησω ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## magnum

Για να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου σαν παλιότερος αφού μπαρκάρω από το 96 τα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως ήταν πριν από 10 χρόνια, οι εταιρείες έχουν αγριεψει τώρα με τη κρίση, τα ναύλα έχουν πέσει κατακόρυφα και οι πιο πολλές έχουν βγάλει τον έλληνα ανθυποπλοίαρχο, επειδή μιλάω με παιδιά που δουλεύουν μέσα σε γραφεία έχει πάρει σειρά ο υποπλοίαρχος για σουτάρισμα και έχω δει και περιπτώσεις σε φορτηγά που βάζουν έλληνα ανθυποπλοίαρχο με μισθό φιλιπίνου δηλαδή  2700-2800 στα φορτηγά όσο έπαιρναν οι 2ετείς δόκιμοι σε πλοίο που ήμουν το 2007.  Φυσικά πάντα παίζουν τα βίσματα που απολαμβάνουν άλλης μεταχείρισης αλλά και πολλές φορές μισθολογικά.

επίσης η φορολογία είναι πολύ μεγάλη, περίπου το 20% της σύμβασης του έλληνα αξιωματικού πάει σε φόρους και εισφορές εντελώς άδικο αν σκεφτούμε ότι μιλάμε για συνάλλαγμα, ο ναυτικός δεν είναι ταξιτζής να πληρώνει φόρο 20%.

----------


## unsourcer

Την καλησπέρα μου σε όλα τα μέλη αυτού του εξαιρετικού φόρουμ(το έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν όλο).Λοιποίν λίγα για μένα.Ονομάζομαι Βαγγέλης και έμενα στο Πειραιά.Έχω τελειώσει Τει Μηχανολογίας και κατάγομαι απο ναυτική οικογένεια(από προππάπου-πατέρα).Ο τελευταίος βέβαια την <<έκανε>> πιο νωρίς από τη θάλασσα και αγόρασε ταξί.Συνηθισμένο για ένα ναυτικό.Εγώ πριν λίγο ήρθα Γερμανία για δουλειά και βρήκα αλλά γενικά ακόμα δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος.Κάθε αρχη βέβαια και δύσκολη.Αλλά γενικά μου λείπει η πατρίδα.Πείτε με ρομαντικό,αλλά εγώ έτσι νιώθω παρ'όλη τη κατάσταση που επικρατεί.Είμαι 26 ετών.Να σας πω την αλήθεια πάντα είχα την επιθυμία να ταξιδέψω.Μη μου πείτε γιατί δεν πήγα ΑΕΝ.Αυτό πέρασε.Και σκάει ένα τηλ χθες απο τον παππού ότι υπάρχει εταιρεία να μπαρκάρω.Σε τανκερ συγκεκριμένα.Και το σκέφτομαι πολυ σοβαρά,λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι και εδώ στη Γερμανία δεν είναι όπως τα περίμενα.Δεν ξέρω αλλά νιώθω ότι πρέπει να το κάνω.Γνωρίζω ότι θα κάνω  ένα χρόνο ως δόκιμος.Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν εξέλιξη μέσα στο πλοίο που εχει ένας με πτυχίο εκτός ΑΕΝ είναι ανάλογη με αυτού από την ΑΕΝ.Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## manosm3

Καλησπέρα / Καλή εβδομάδα

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν το να πάει ένας μηχανικός από φορτηγό ή κοντέηνερ σε τανκερ ή αεράδικο είναι δυσκολο. Απο πλευρας πολιτικης εταιρειων με στολο τανκερ ή αεραδικων, δεχονται ή οχι;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα / Καλή εβδομάδα
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν το να πάει ένας μηχανικός από φορτηγό ή κοντέηνερ σε τανκερ ή αεράδικο είναι δυσκολο. Απο πλευρας πολιτικης εταιρειων με στολο τανκερ ή αεραδικων, δεχονται ή οχι;


Aπό την εμπειρία μου νομίζω ότι δέχονται.Περισσότερο εξαρτάται με τι μηχανές έχεις κάνει.

----------


## manosm3

Ευχαριστω! 
Νομιζα οτι ειναι διστακτικοι λογω framo, φορτωσης, εκφορτωσης και σχετικων που δεν εχουν τα πρωτα

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπέρα / Καλή εβδομάδα
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν το να πάει ένας μηχανικός από φορτηγό ή κοντέηνερ σε τανκερ ή αεράδικο είναι δυσκολο. Απο πλευρας πολιτικης εταιρειων με στολο τανκερ ή αεραδικων, δεχονται ή οχι;


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Για πλοιάρχους είναι σαφώς πιο δύσκολο, για τους μηχανικούς σίγουρα ευκολότερο και ειδικά αν είσαι τρίτος.

----------


## panpanos

Καλησπέρα σας, ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό τόπικ.  Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα για τη φορολογία που πληρώνουμε στην Ελλάδα. Εγώ είμαι πρωτόμπαρκος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με ξένη σημαία και κάνουμε δρομολόγια σε κίνα- ιαπωνία. Τώρα λοιπόν που είναι η ώρα να γίνει η φορολογική δήλωση, δεν ξέρει κανείς να με κατατοπίσει. Ο φοροτέχνης μου λέει πως πρέπει να πληρώσω 40% φόρο αλλά εγώ διάβασα και αυτό : " Οι αποδοχές που αποκτούν φορολογικοί κάτοικοι Ελλάδας (αξιωματικοί και 
κατώτερο πλήρωμα) οι οποίοι εργάζονται σε πλοία με ξένη σημαία που εκτελούν διεθνείς μεταφορές, αποτελούν εισόδημα αλλοδαπής προέλευσης στο οποίο δεν διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου."  Μήπως ξέρει κανένας τίποτα να με κατευθύνει ανάλογα;

----------


## jumpman

Αυτό το 40% που σου έχουν πει δεν ισχύει. Στην φορολογική σου δήλωση δηλώνεις ότι είσαι αξιωματικός ή κατώτερο πλήρωμα, οπότε η φορολογία είναι άλλη. Είναι νομίζω 10% για τα κατώτερα πληρώματα και 15% ή 19% για τους αξιωματικούς. Οι δόκιμοι εντάσσονται στα κατώτερα πληρώματα.

----------


## SteliosK

Όπως τα λέει ο jumpman είναι τα πράγματα, το είχαμε συζητήσει και *εδώ.* Καλές θάλασσες panpanos!

----------


## panpanos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!

----------


## Lolarikos

Γεια σας. Αυτην την εβδομαδα θα παραλαβω το μπλε ναυτικο μου φυλλαδιο απο το Κεντρικο Λιμεναρχειο της Πατρας. Θα στειλω μετα με φαξ τις 4-5 σελιδες στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου ωστε να παρω μετα απο 20 μερες και το πιστοποιητικο των βασικων σωστικων. Του χρονου αποφοιτω απο το πανεπιστημιο (σχολη ΗΜΤΥ) και θελω να μπαρκαρω σαν δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι τι ακριβως χρειαζομαι να εχω ετοιμο οταν παω να ζητησω δουλεια στις ναυτιλιακες. Μονο φυλλαδιο και πιστοποιητικο; Το ΚΕΣΕΝ προσφερει και καποια επιπλεον πιστοποιητικα για επιβατηγα και γκαζαδικα. Αυτα τα βγαζουμε αφου βρουμε μπαρκο η καλο ειναι να τα εχουμε απο πριν. Επισης προχωρημενα σωστικα ποτε χρειαζονται; Και κατι τελευταιο: υπαρχει καποια αδεια για να αναλαμβανεις πλοιαρχια σε μικρα βαπορια; Κατι μας ειχαν πει στην σχολη για αδεια ταχυπλοων που το κανει αυτο. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## SteliosK

> τι ακριβως χρειαζομαι να εχω ετοιμο οταν παω να ζητησω δουλεια στις ναυτιλιακες.Μονο φυλλαδιο και πιστοποιητικο;


Φυλλάδιο
Πιστοποιητικό
Κάρτα υγείας
Βασικά σωστικά
Διαβατήριο εφόσον το πλοίο ταξιδεύει εξωτερικό (εντός ΕΕ και εκτός ΕΕ)
Υπάρχουν αρκετά κράτη όπου για να πας θα χρειαστείς Βίζα όπως για παράδειγμα Αμερικανικη ή Κινεζικη αλλα σε αυτό το θέμα θα συνεννοήθεις με την εταιρεία.
καλό είναι να έχεις και ένα βιογραφικό




> Το ΚΕΣΕΝ προσφερει και καποια επιπλεον πιστοποιητικα για επιβατηγα και γκαζαδικα. 
> Αυτα τα βγαζουμε αφου βρουμε μπαρκο η καλο ειναι να τα εχουμε απο πριν.


Πριν το μπάρκο μπορείς να παρείς κάποιο από τα παρακάτω *βασικά* πιστοποιητικά  ανάλογα με τον τύπο του πλοίου που θα πας

Για Δεξαμενόπλοιο: Tanker Safety Basic
Για Χημικό Δ/Ξ: Chemical Tanker certificate
Για Υγραέρια: LNG-LPG certificate
Για Εγ/Ογ ή Κρουαζιερόπλοιο Ro-Ro Passenger V2

Ρίξε μία ματιά *εδώ* για το πως μπορείς να αποκτήσεις κάποιο από τα παραπάνω.


> Επισης προχωρημενα σωστικα ποτε χρειαζονται;


όταν θα συμπληρώσεις 1 χρόνο θαλάσσια υπηρεσία θα το χρειαστείς.




> Και κατι τελευταιο: υπαρχει καποια αδεια για να αναλαμβανεις πλοιαρχια σε μικρα βαπορια; Κατι μας ειχαν πει στην σχολη για αδεια ταχυπλοων που το κανει αυτο.


Υπάρχουν σχολές όπου μπορείς να πάρεις το δίπλωμα Skipper ή δίπλωμα χειριστή ταχυπλόου. Κάνε μία αναζήτηση στο google.

----------


## Lolarikos

Κατατοπιστικοτατος. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Lolarikos

Ναι, όμως το διαβατήριο δεν ισχύει για πάντα, αλλά για πέντε χρόνια μέγιστο, μετά θέλει ανανέωση. Οπότε δεν ενδείκνυται να το βγάλω από τώρα; Να το αφήσω για μετά;

Στο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο, στα αποδεικτικά ναυτικής ικανότητας έχει τρία από κάτω: πτυχίο, δίπλωμα και άδεια. Τί θα μπορούσαν να είναι αυτά; Στις επόμενες σελίδες του ναυτικού φυλλαδίου που αναγράφεται η θαλάσσια υπηρεσία, στο είδος πλοίου τί γράφει σε εσάς κύριε Στέλιο; Δηλαδή Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ και φορτηγό; Ή κάνει διάκριση στα φορτηγά; Σου λέει ξέρω εγώ LNG, LPG, Oil Tanker, Bulk Carrier και τέτοια. Σε τί είδους πλοία μπορεί να μπαρκάρει κάποιος. Περιορίζομαι από τις ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές ή μπορώ να πάω ξέρω γω σε Παγοθραυστικά, Φαρόπλοια και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα; Αν μπορώ, πώς πηγαίνω σε τέτοια; Επίσης εκεί που λέει μισθός, επειδή έχει και η αδερφή μου φυλλάδιο, γιατί παλιά ήταν επίκουρος (πωλήτρια) στα Superfast και στα Minoan (Πάτρα-Ιταλία), δεν της ανέγραφε μισθό. Είχε μία άλλη συντομογραφία δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τώρα. Σε εσάς τον γράφει κανονικά; Και τί ακριβώς γράφει, τα μικτά ή τα καθαρά; 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Lolarikos

Επίσης, κάποιος που δεν έχει βγάλει κάτι και θέλει να δουλέψει στο μηχανοστάσιο σαν τί ειδικότητα μπορεί να πάει και πόσο εύκολο είναι να τον πάρουν; Θερμαστής, λαδάς, μηχανοδηγός;

----------


## george123

Το διαβατήριο έχει 5 χρόνια ισχύ, και όπως κάθε άλλο παρόμοιο προσωπικό σου έγγραφο, καλό είναι να το ανανεώνεις εγκαίρως για να αποφεύγεις πολλά δυσάρεστα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι μπορείς να ναυτολογηθείς σε πολλών ειδών πλοία και ξένες εταιρίες (με την ανάλογη συνεννόηση - πρώτη επικοινωνία με e-mail) ανάλογα με την ειδικότητά σου. Η συντομογραφία που αναφέρεις στο φυλλάδιο είναι "Σ. Σ." το οποίο σημαίνει Συλλογική Σύμβαση, δηλαδή ότι απολαβαίνεις το μικτό ποσό χρημάτων που αναγράφεται στην ειδικότητα της ισχύουσας Συλλογικής Σύμβασης.

----------


## Lolarikos

Αν μπορείς απάντα και στην τελευταία ερώτησή μου. Επειδή θέλω, μέχρι να πάρω το δίπλωμα του ηλεκτρολόγου από το πανεπιστήμιο και να μπαρκάρω σαν δόκιμος ηλεκτρολόγος, να δω λίγο το μηχανοστάσιο, με τί ειδικότητα θα μπορούσα να μπαρκάρω; Η ειδικότητα του μηχανοδηγού υπάρχει ακόμα και ποιες οι ευθύνες; Τί άλλες ειδικότητες υπάρχουν στο μηχανοστάσιο; 

Και κάτι άλλο: άλλο πλοίαρχος και άλλος κυβερνήτης; Δίπλωμα κυβερνήτη ποιος μπορεί να βγάλει;

----------


## Cape P

Ως καθαριστης μπορείς να μπεις

----------


## Lolarikos

Με ενδιαφερει. Ποιες ο προοπτικες μετεξελιξης και ποσο ευκολα σε παιρνουν;

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κουρουμπλής: Παντελώς αβάσιμες οι φήμες για αλλαγή στη φορολογία των ναυτικών*


Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/kour...-ton-naftikon/ .

----------


## IgnArou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, απόφοιτος λυκείου (18 ετών) ήθελα να μπω σε ΑΕΝ μέσω απολυτηρίου δεν τα κατάφερα και έτσι το προχώρησα. Εξέδωσα ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και ψάχνω να μπαρκάρω ώστε να μαζέψω τα απαραίτητα μόρια ώστε να ξανά δηλώσω στην προκήρυξη του χρόνου καθώς η προϋπηρεσία λαμβάνεται υπόψιν.

Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη κατέβηκα Πειραιά με μεγάλο κόστος μεταφορά και διαμονή και όλα αυτά από τα λεφτά που είχα στη άκρη. Άφησα αιτήσεις σε όλες τις γνωστές ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες και σε κάποιες οι οποίες ασχολούνται με ποντοπόρα, ψάχνω να ναυτολογηθώ ως τζόβενο/επίκουρος/χυτροκαθαριστής/καθαριστή μηχανής και ΟΤΙΔΙΠΟΤΕ άλλο. Τα περιθώρια στενεύουν επικίνδυνα καθώς το αργότερο αρχές Γενάρη πρέπει να έχω μπαρκάρει.

Να όμως που τώρα ξεκιναεί το πρόβλημα καθώς εγώ ξοδεύω λεφτά χρόνο και χαλάω την ψυχολογία μου καθώς δεν μπορώ να μπαρκάρω ως γνωστών μου λενε θα σε παρουμε τηλεφωνο αν προκύψει κάτι και τα κλασικά την ίδια στιγμή που άλλα παιδιά από τα σωστικά με ένα τηλεφωνάκι στον γνωστό τους σε μια μέρα έχουν ναυτολογηθεί ήδη. Εγώ το κυνηγάω τόσο καιρό και δεν βγάζω άκρη... Αιώνια Ελλάς δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το σύστημα και αυτή η ζωή.

Και τώρα λοιπόν ζητώ τις συμβουλές σας τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να φτάσω ακόμα πιο κοντά στον στόχο μου ;
Η απελπισία έχει φτάσει 9/10... 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν είμαι αρμόδιος να σχλολιάσω αλλά... νομίζω ότι έχεις ήδη απαντήσει στο ερώτημα.

----------


## IgnArou

Που βρισκεται η απαντηση γιατι μαλλον δεν την καταλαβα..

----------


## sv1xv

Μα το γράφεις: "Με ένα τηλεφωνάκι στον γνωστό τους". Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό προσλήψεων σε όλους τους κλάδους γίνεται με σύσταση γνωστού - φίλου - οικογένειας  κλπ.

----------


## SteliosK

> με ένα τηλεφωνάκι στον γνωστό τους *σε μια μέρα έχουν ναυτολογηθεί ήδη*


Που πας σε αυτή τη χώρα χωρίς ''γνωστό''
ακούγεται τραγικό, ειρωνικό αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη χώρα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό ότι χαρτί και να έχει αν δεν είναι πολύμπριζο δεν..

----------


## IgnArou

Δυστυχώς αυτό το ρημάδι το τηλεφωνάκι θα μας φάει..το έψαξα όσο μπορούσα αλλά άκρη δεν βγαίνει δυστυχώς πρέπει να βρω άλλο τρόπο..

----------


## Michael

> Δυστυχώς αυτό το ρημάδι το τηλεφωνάκι θα μας φάει..το έψαξα όσο μπορούσα αλλά άκρη δεν βγαίνει δυστυχώς πρέπει να βρω άλλο τρόπο..



 Μην απελπίζεσαι, ετσί είναι η κατάσταση. Αν έχεις καποιους ανθρώπους που είναι στον χώρο και τους γνωρίζεις θα πρέπει να τους αξιοποιήσεις. Αυτό δεν συνιστά ηθικό παράπτωμα. Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, αν ο άλλος δεν σε ξέρει δύσκολα θα σε εμπιστευθεί για να σε προσλάβει. Προτιμά να μην ρισκάρει εκτός και αν τύχει εκείνη την στιγμή να χρειάζεται απελπιστικά κάποιον και δεν έχει άλλη επιλογή. Και αυτό, το να έχει ανάγκη, συνήθως δεν συμβαίνει παρά μόνο για αξιωματικούς και σε πλοία με ελληνική σημαία και όχι τόσο συχνά. Συμβαίνει, άλλά σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις. Το ότι κάποιος σε συστήνει δε δεν σημαίνει και απευθείας ότι ο άλλος θα σε προσλάβει και μάλιστα άμεσα. Απλά παίζει τον ρόλο του μεσίτη που φέρνει τα δυο μέρη σε επαφή και υποδεικνύει το ενδιαφέρον του ενός για τον αλλό και την πιθανότητα μια μελλοντικής συνεργασίας/ανταλαγής. Ο ένας προσφέρει τον χρόνο του και την εργασία του και άλλος το μισθό και τις λοιπές παροχές, αυτη είναι η συνεργασία/ανταλαγή.


Το λέω και γενικότερα για όλα τα νέα τα παιδιά που θα τύχει να διαβάσουν αυτές τις σειρές, διότι τελευαταία παρατηρώ πως πολλοί νέοι στρέφωνται στην θάλασσα με πολλές ελπίδες ως μια πολλά υποσχόμενη διέξοδο λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης χωρίς όμως να έχουν πλήρη και σαφή εικόνα της πραγματικότητας και των δυσκολιών με σοβαρό κίνδυνο να χάσουν χρόνο, χρήματα και ψυχολογικές αντοχές για φρούδες τελικά ελπίδες.
Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να πω σε όλα αυτά τα νέα παιδιά να μην σκέφτωνται τόσο αθώα και ανυποψιάστα  και να μην παρασύρωνται απο τις διάφορες ελκυστικές σειρήνες που τους υπόσχωνται ευκαιρίες για δουλειά και λεφτά στην ναυτιλία, τόσο στα πλοία όσο και στα γραφεία. Αυτά τα λένε συχνά κυρίως είτε όσοι παρέχουν κάποια σχετική ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση είτε οι εφοπλιστές για να δημιουργούν μεγαλή προφορά εργαζομένων και έτσι να μπορούν να πιέσουν για χαμηλότερους μισθούς και υποβαθμισμένες παροχές είτε κάποιοι αφελείς που τα αναπαράγουν χωρίς να γνωρίζουν στην ουσία την πραγματικότητα. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα οι νέοι ακούνε ποικίλα σχόλια από το στενό περιβάλλον τους που απηχούν αντιλήψεις παλαιτέρων δεκαετιών που ουδέμιαν σχέση έχουν με την πραγματικότητα στα νεότερα χρόνια και ειδικά σήμερα.


Πιο συγκεκριμένα, θέσεις υπάρχουν μόνο για αξιωματικούς και αυτές κυρίως στα ποντοπόρα πλοία. Για να γίνεις αξιωματικός πρέπει να τελειώσεις σχολή 4 χρόνια συν διάφορα πιστοποιητικά. Το ότι τελειωσες την σχολή δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι έχεις δουλειά, αλλά έχεις πολλες πιθανότητες αν δεν έχεις κάποιο πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Αυτά τα διαπιστώνει κανείς έγκαιρα όσο είναι ακόμη στην σχολή. Στο δεύτερο και πέμπτο εξάμηνο πρέπει να βρεις βαπόρι να μπαρκάρεις ως δόκιμος για πρακτική εκπαίδευση. Αυτό στην ουσία το βρίσκεις μόνος σου. Εδώ, πέραν απο μερικές εταιρίες που πέρνουν ορισμένο αριθμό απο δόκιμους, τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ειδικά αν είσαι κόριτσι. Πολλά παιδιά έχουν χάσει το εξάμηνο χωρίς να βρουν βαπόρι και έτσι καθυστερούν να παρουν πτυχίο. Συνεπώς θα πρέπει ο σπουδαστής να ΄χει εξασφαλίσει εταιρία πολύ πριν το δεύτερο εξάμηνο για να μην πω πριν πάει στην σχολή, διότι όσο είναι στην σχολή δεν έχει πολλές ευκαιρίες για να κατέβει στον Πειραιά και να ψάξει για εταιρία (η παρακολούθηση στις σχολές είναι υποχρεωτική). Δυστυχώς δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια που οι εταιρίες εκμεταλεύωνται την αναγκη των δοκίμων μπαρκάρωντας τους στην ουσία σαν ναύτες αλλά πληρωνωντάς τους με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις κανείς δεν ασχολείται με την πρακτική τους εκπαίδευση και δεν εισπράτουν την δέουσα συμπεριφορά από όλους τους συναδέλφους. Κάποιες εταιρίες σου λένε προφορικά πως θα σε πάρουν και τελικά όταν έρχεται η ώρα  σου λένε πως άλλαξαν γνώμη, δεν έχουν τώρα θέση κτλ. Για αυτό αν δεν έχειες υπογράψει σύμβαση μην θεωρείς ότι έχεις εξασφαλίσει θέση. Πέρνα και από άλλες εταιρίες. Άρα κι εδώ αμα ΄χεις γνωστό τον αξιοποιείς για να γλιτώσεις αυτές κι άλλες κακοτοπιές αν φυσικά ο γνωστός έχει ισχυρή γνωριμία ώστε να μπορεί να μιλήσει στην εταιρία και να προλάβει τέτοιες συμπεριφορές δίοτι ενδέχεται απλά να γνωρίζει κάποιον άλλα όχι και τόσο καλά ώστε να ΄χει συγκεκριμένες απαιτήσεις και να μπορεί αν χρειστεί να κάνει παράπονα. Αν δεν έχεις, πρέπει να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις για εταιρία με το που περάσεις στην σχολή! Θα πρέπει να πας απο κοντά και να τους κάνεις και κανα υπενθυμιστικό τηλέφωνο. Κάποιες εταιρίες βέβαια μπορεί να μην σε αφήσουν να περάσεις ούτε το κατώφλι τους, αυτό ίσχυε και πιο παλιά για τους δοκίμους με το σύστημα με τα εξάμηνα. Δεν πτοούμαστε, συνεχίζουμε και μετράμε πόσες μας λένε όχι μέχρι να βρούμε αυτήν που θα μας πει ναι. Το νούμερο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι δίψηφιο. Να έχεις ένα μλοκάκι μαζί σου και να σημειώνεις με ποιον μίλησες (όνομα και ιδιότητα) σε κάθε εταιρία και τι σου είπαν κάθε φορά. Αυτό θα σου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο αργότερα. Κάποιες εταιρίες έχουν και φόρμα στην ιστοσελίδα τους νομίζω πως σχεδόν κανείς δεν δίνει προσοχή, καλύτερα ένα τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού ή κατευθείαν απο κόντα. Εκτός απο τους γνωστούς φροντίστε να δικτυωθήτε και με του συσπουδαστές σας και ζητήστε τους να σας συστήσουν αυτοί αν έχουν κάπου ήδη πρόσβαση ή συστήστε τους εσείς αν δείτε οτι η εταιρία σας θέλει δοκίμους. Αυτά τα κάνουν ίσως και επίτηδες κάποιες εταιρίες για σπάσουν το ηθικό και να μην έχει μετά κανείς πολλές απαιτήσεις...


Αυτά με τις σχολές. Αν τώρα κάποιος θέλει να μπαρκάρει σαν τζόβενο (δηλαδή πρωτόμπαρκος ναύτης) ή καμαρωτάκι (το λένε και επίκουρος, δηλαδή σκουπά, φασίνα και όλες τις δουλειές μέσα στους χώρους της ενδιαίτησης) τότε τα πραγματα μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα. Τα πλοία με ελληνική σημαία εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια παίρνουν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ξένα πληρώματα που είναι πολύ πιο φθηνά. Υπάρχουν πολλά, τα περισότερα, πλοία ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας άλλα φέρουν ξένη σημαία και εκεί πέρνουν μόνο ξένα πληρώματα που είναι φθηνότερα έκτος ίσως από τον καπετάνιο. Με ξένη σημαία πληρώνουν και λιγότερο φόρο στο ξένο κράτος. Μακριά απο αυτα διότι εκει ισχύει το δίκαιο των χωρών αυτών και για επίλυση των διαφορών αρμόδια είναι τα δικαστηρια των χωρών αυτών με ό,τι αυτο συνεπαγεται… Υπάρχουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις να προστατευτεί λίγο κανείς αν η ναυτολόγηση έχει γίνει στην Ελλάδα  από ελληνική εταιρία, αλλά επειδή μπορεί να υπογράψετε άλλα χωρίς να το καταλάβετε πέρα απο τα λόγια που θα ακούσετε κρατηθήτε μακριά αν είναι η πρώτη σας φορά και δεν έχετε γνώση για το τι σημαίνει ξένη σημαία και ανασφάλιστα για να μην μπλέξετε με επιτήδειους. Το να προτιμούνται τα ξένα πληρώματα συμβαίνει και με τους αξιωματικούς, αλλά στα πλοία με ελληνική σημαία υποχρεούνται να έχουν ένα μίνιμουμ ελλήνων. Στην ακτοπλοΐα παίρνουν κατώτερο πλήρωμα έλληνες, αλλά οι θέσεις είναι λίγες. Μην περιμένετε όμως τρελλούς μισθούς. Επιπλέον πολλές είναι οι περιπτώσεις που οι ναυτικοί 'μείναν απλήρωτοι για πολλούς μήνες και δεν ξέρω αν τελικά τα πήραν και πόσα… 

Τώρα τελευταία κάποιοι εφοπλιστές της ποντοπόρου για να αποφύγουν την φορολόγηση των πλοίων τους ρίχνουν ιδέες στην πολιτική και δημοσιογραφική πιάτσα του στυλ να προσλάβουν έλληνες ανέργους στα πλοία ως κάτωτερα πληρώματα (ναύτες δηλαδή) για να κάνουν δήθεν αγαθοεργία προς το έθνος, στην ουσία όμως για να δημιουργήσουν ένα επιχείρημα για να αποφύγουν πρόσθετη φορολογία. Βέβαια αυτοί εννοούν να τους προσλάβουν με μισθούς και όρους χαμηλότερους από τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις αν όχι και χαμηλότερα και απο αυτά που δίνουν στους ξένους… Και στην συνέχεια αυτό θα αποτελέσει εφαλτήριο για να εκβιάζουν την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση για να μην τους αυξήσει την φορολογία αλλίως θα απολύσουν τον μεγάλο αριθμό αυτό των ελλήνων που διατείνωνται ότι θα τους προσλάβουν και θα πάρουν ξένους. Επίσης, θα κάνει πιο εύκολη μια ύπουλη μετάβαση σε καθεστώς χαμηλοτέρων αμοιβών και για τους αξιωματικούς. Πέραν τούτων πάντως προς το παρόν δεν παίρνουν έλληνες στα κατώτερα πληρώματα πλην μεμονομένων εξαιρέσεων και κυρίως για έμπειρους ναυτες που δούλευαν ήδη πριν αλλάξουν σε ξένα πληρώματα.

Όσοι λοιπόν βγάζουν Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο οι πιθανότητες να μπαρκάρουν στα ποντοπόρα είναι μηδαμινές. Επίσης θα πρέπει να ξέρουν ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουν και σωστικά, αλλιώς βγάζουν κάτι κίτρινα, κόκκινα φυλάδια που είναι προσωρινά ή για αυτούς που έχουν κάποιο προβλημα υγείας  (π.χ. με μειωμένη όραση) και μόλις κάποιος σε μια εταιρία δει τέτοιο  φυλλάδιο και όχι το μπλε που είναι το κανονικό αμέσως μαζεύεται διότι σου λέει εδώ κατί δεν πάει καλά, κάτσε μην μπλέξουμε πουθενά (πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουν τι ακριβως είναι αυτό το  φυλλάδιο). Αν λοιπόν θέλετε να βγάλετε φυλλάδιο, βγαλτε μια και καλή κανονικό αν μπορείτε και αν δεν υπάρχει ειδικός λόγος και πάντως ρωτήστε να ξεκαθαρίσετε τι ακριβώς περιορισμούς συνεπάγεται το κάθε χρώμα. Κατά την γνώμη μου μη βγαζετε καν  φυλλάδιο και μην ξοδεύετε τσάμπα χρήματα πριν να έχετε καταλάβει την πραγματικότητα της αγοράς και δεν έχετε κάνει έστω και μια προ-έρευνα για να βρείτε κάποια θέση σε κάποιο πλοίο. 

Τέλος, μην λησμονήτε ότι η ζωή και η εργασία στο πλοίο και βαρειά και πολύωρη είναι και κρύβει πολλούς κίνδυνους και δυσκολίες τόσο για την σωματική υγεία και αρτιμέλεια όσο και και για την ψυχική ισοροπία...

Αυτα τα ολίγα είχα να πω και δεν τα λέω για να σας απογοητέψω, αλλά γαι να σας προφυλάξω. Τα θετικά και τα εύκολα θα τα ακούσετε από πολλές μεριές και ενίοτε και λίγο παραφουσκωμένα. Θα πρέπει όμως να μην αιθεροβατείτε, δίοτι όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη, άγνοια ή επιπολαιότητα υπάρχουν και πολλοί επιτήδειοι στην αγορά που κοιτάν να εκμεταλευτούν αυτήν την ανάγκη, άγνοια ή επιπολαιότητα ποικιλοτρόπως και με μαεστρία, και οι εφοπλιστές δεν είναι όλοι καλοί χριστιανοί και πατριώτες… Πρώτα πληροφορηθήτε καλά απο ανθρώπους που ήδη έχουν κάνει αυτό που ονειρέυεστε, διασταυρώστε τις πληροφορίες και μετά να προβείτε σε αποφάσεις και ενέργειες. Μη πάτε στο άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα δίοτι το πιο πιθανό είναι πως θα απογοητευθείτε αν δεν ζημιωθείτε κιόλας. 

Καλήν επιτυχία σε ολους τους επίδοξους ναυτικούς και υπομονή!

----------


## Lolarikos

Το Tanker Safety Basic πότε το βγάζουμε ακριβώς; Θα με ενδιέφερε να ναυτολογηθώ σαν δόκιμος ηλεκτρολόγος σε γκαζάδικα. Θα πρέπει να το έχω έτοιμο πριν πάω να ζητήσω δουλειά στα γραφεία των ναυτιλιακών ή μπορώ να μπαρκάρω και χωρίς αυτό;

----------

